# Share Your Collection: Part Deux



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I figured the other stickies got a new start so why not this guy!

Here we have my collection of 4 beautiful pieces.

Kadloo Millenium
Squale 20 Atmos
Seiko Alpinist
Tissot PR 516 GL


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

What a great quartet. Very will balanced and each a beauty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Drew your posts been steadily making me consider selling off my cheaper pieces and having a smaller "better" collection like yours. The PRS and the Sarb have both hit me hard in the want category. I foresee a collection downsizing in my future. You've done an excellent job of ensuring each watch has it's own character. Kudos :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looming good, Drew. I'm sure you know which one is my favorite!

Tapatalk


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent balance among these watches, Drew! I think many of us here share your taste for clean simple design, and middle size. 

If we're going to turn this into another huge sticky collection thread, then I'll have to figure out how to arrange ... errr... too many watches. I think it's almost 4 dozen, embarrassed to admit (In self-defense, sometimes people give me things and I have a policy of keeping gifts.)


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

skywatch said:


> 'll have to figure out how to arrange ... errr... too many watches. I think it's almost 4 dozen...)


I hear you on that. I'm going to attempt a group shot of mine tomorrow but i may need a few pics to do it. First world problems lol.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Ultimately, I want to get down to a concise 4 or 5 watch collection. To that end, I'm selling off some of the fluff that I don't wear. I admire your restraint and ability to keep the herd small and focused.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

You have four nice timepieces there. I like the Kadloo as something a bit different from everyone else is wearing.


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tag has been replaced with a Glycine.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

No group shot, but here's mine (in order of when I got them)




















































































I'd like to think I'm moving in the right direction. It's definitely a work in progress.

I am very aware that I have no Seiko, Citizen or Orient in my collection - almost a sin here in f71!


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

This is the most up to date shot I have. However, the blue 'Scubadude' was flipped yesterday. 
One is at the watchmaker being modified & there's a new custom build on the way :-d










And this is the 'overspill' box ;-)...


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Rxlando: What Glycine did you go with? I love a lot of their watches but the size tends to kill it for me. Ditto Oris.

Bradjones: I'm slightly in love with that second Rado. Looks almost like some sort of mechanical/organic fusion. 

Dapper: I like what I see! Lots of clean lines and classic looks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dapper said:


>


Hats off, Alan!

Tapatalk


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

simple one...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my rotation:

Tudor Sub & MkII Kingston.










Orient Golden Eye.










Seiko Orange Monster.










Casio G-Shock Solar/Atomic Gulfman.










Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hats off, Alan!
> 
> Tapatalk


+1 gave me an 'It's A Wonderful Life' type moment where I imagined what life would be like if I still owned every watch I'd bought since joining WUS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

flori78 said:


> simple one...


Simple but all great watches

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Did my bit on a full cycle of the working ones on wruw 1st.Oct. to 16th.Nov....... not that many  or is it


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> Rxlando: What Glycine did you go with? I love a lot of their watches but the size tends to kill it for me. Ditto Oris.
> 
> Bradjones: I'm slightly in love with that second Rado. Looks almost like some sort of mechanical/organic fusion.
> 
> Dapper: I like what I see! Lots of clean lines and classic looks!


It's a really interesting bracelet on that one. It catches the light at some angle no matter what


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Rxlando21 said:


> View attachment 888583
> 
> 
> Tag has been replaced with a Glycine.


I like how you have the monster stopped in rocket ship formation


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Rxlando: What Glycine did you go with? I love a lot of their watches but the size tends to kill it for me. Ditto Oris.
> 
> Bradjones: I'm slightly in love with that second Rado. Looks almost like some sort of mechanical/organic fusion.
> 
> Dapper: I like what I see! Lots of clean lines and classic looks!


I went with the combat sub stealth ltd. edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Amuthini said:


> I like how you have the monster stopped in rocket ship formation


Yeah hahahahaha. The orient as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GGN (Nov 24, 2011)

These are the ones that get the most action:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

jenny caribbean 300 reissue










debaufre ocean one










dagaz tsunami udt bone frog










mk ii kingston










doxa 750 gmt










helenarou 6538










dagaz tsunami silver classic










crepas tektite










raven vintage 42










tudor black bay


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

This is only about 1/3rd of my collection but it's definitely some of the nicer ones. There's about 30 more Timex, Vostok, Seiko, HMT, Molnija, Citizen, you name it. It'll take me quite a while to organize them for a group shot. This'll do for now.









In order from top to bottom is the Citizen Nighthawk, Orange Monster, Black Monster, SARB033, Tissot PRC200, Maratac Mid Sized Pilot in the middle, SKX007, Orient Mako, SSC017, Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms mod, and ironically one of my favorites the Bernhardt Sea Shark is cut off down there on the right.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow that is similar to what I am building my collection towards. Let me know if u want o unload that Tissot PRC 200 anytime  great collection.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


> Wow that is similar to what I am building my collection towards. Let me know if u want o unload that Tissot PRC 200 anytime  great collection.


Thanks mate. I most likely won't be getting rid of it because I love it so much. It's a fantastic watch. Definitely worth the money IMO.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

jtstav said:


> This is only about 1/3rd of my collection but it's definitely some of the nicer ones. There's about 30 more Timex, Vostok, Seiko, HMT, Molnija, Citizen, you name it. It'll take me quite a while to organize them for a group shot. This'll do for now.
> 
> View attachment 889359
> 
> ...


most recommended affordable eco drive - check
most recommended affordable chrono - check
most recommended seiko mod - check
most recommended affordable divers - check, check and check!
most recommended affordable pilot - check!

seems like you been hanging around the affordable forums too much lol


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

jtstav said:


> This is only about 1/3rd of my collection but it's definitely some of the nicer ones. There's about 30 more Timex, Vostok, Seiko, HMT, Molnija, Citizen, you name it. It'll take me quite a while to organize them for a group shot. This'll do for now.
> 
> View attachment 889359
> 
> ...


Like what you're doing there. I see a couple of my favorites that I also have and a couple I'm considering. I'll get a photo up soon.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

OK, finally found a few minutes to do a quick family portrait, bad focus and all (ignore uncle Jimmy, he always has that odd expression.) A few are missing, an heirloom Gubelin-AP hidden away, and some HMTs over with Fateh in India. 








































List in alpha order of brand: Aristo stop watch (~1970?); Bernhardt Officer 2-tone; Bucherer vintage '78 (my first nice watch); Casio Oceanus OCW510SGA1A, Wavecepter WVA430J1A; Certina DS First Titanium chrono; Citizen Astrodea, BJ9130, BM6400 & AP1024-56P; Damasko DA37; Farren Price vintage '55; Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT H776151, '74 vintage Electronic, vintage 1936 (my Grandfather's); HMT Janata, Chirag, Pilot; 3x Luch cal. 2209 vintage; Mondaine Simply Elegant; Nomos Ludwig; Nooka Zub; Omega f300 Genéve Chronometer '72; Orient black Mako, 60th Anniversary, CEX0R002W; Oris Artelier Small Seconds; Poljot de Luxe cal. 2209 vintage; Raketa Kopernik 1994, 2623-24hr; Rodina R005; Sea-Gull WuYi, 816.351, M201S, 1401, '70s 29j w/ ST5; Seiko SARB017, SNZG15J1, Titanium quartz, Quartz moon vintage 1989 (gift from my wife); Sekonda cal. 2209 vintage; Stowa Antea 390; WUS f72 moon watch; Vostok Komandirskie K34 GMT lume dial.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Once I get home from work in a couple weeks, I will have to get a few pics taken for this thread.(Hopefully my remaining 2 incomings have arrived by then)

This is what should be in the shots:

Aeromatic 1912-GMT Flyback
AK Homme-handwind
Alpha-Splashmaster
Ball-Fireman Racer
Bernhardt-Binnacle Anchor
Citizen-Nighthawk
Cjiaba-Diver(2)
Deep Blue-Sun Diver 1K
Fineat-AT Homage
Fossil-Chrono
Hamilton-Khaki quartz, Pioneer
Heinrichssohn-Sub Homage
Invicta-5105
Luch-handwinder
Mido-Multifort M8830.4.38
Momentum-M1
Parnis-Explorer Homage
Poljot-Alarm
Reactor-Critical Mass
Seiko-SNZH57
Shanghai-PointerDate
Slava-Vint. handwind, Monster
Smith&Wesson-Soldier(tritium)
Smiths-Everest
Sprint-Carrera
Timex-Atlantis
Tissot-Seastar 1000
UHR-222
Vostok-Komandirskie(5)
VSA-DM500
Wenger-Batallion III
50 Fathoms Homage
MM Homage
Incoming-Steinhart Ocean1, Invicta RR


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> Once I get home from work in a couple weeks, I will have to get a few pics taken for this thread.(Hopefully my remaining 2 incomings have arrived by then)
> 
> This is what should be in the shots:
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing those photos!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Skywatch - love that Raketa. Did you pick it up off the 'bay? I've seen a couple on there but not sure which sellers are recommended


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

You affordables guys sure have good taste. I particularly love the Nomos as it reminds me so much of my much missed Stowa. 

And Landon's Ball Fireman Racer is one of my favorites. I absolutely love that watch. There is a shop in Indianapolis that sells Ball watches. I plan on checking them out next time I head that way.


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

Here they are. Missing some pieces from when I was a kid. Also already bought and received a Sharkmaster 1000 but waiting until I'm finished with the medical licensing exam.

D&G Dw0297 - Timex Weekender - Vulcain (vintage?) - Raketa Leningrad - Nike?
Android Octopus AD377BKK - Maratac Mid Pilot - Bernhardt Sea Shark - Wenger (093.0945 ?)
Tateossian Urban Watch - TX 600 Fly-back Chronograph - Skagen (T32LTT ?) - Officina del Tempo OT2002


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Skywatch - love that Raketa. Did you pick it up off the 'bay? I've seen a couple on there but not sure which sellers are recommended


Hi Brad - Thanks for the kind words. Which Raketa did you like, the Kopernik or 24 hour? I got the Kopernik from one of the Russian forum moderators, Michele, who found a cache of NOS Koperniks and was selling them last year. The 24 hour came from the 'Bay, very good condition NOS from a seller called samboris21, who only occasionally sells things there.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

skywatch said:


> Hi Brad - Thanks for the kind words. Which Raketa did you like, the Kopernik or 24 hour? I got the Kopernik from one of the Russian forum moderators, Michele, who found a cache of NOS Koperniks and was selling them last year. The 24 hour came from the 'Bay, very good condition NOS from a seller called samboris21, who only occasionally sells things there.


It was the Kopernik (I didn't spot the 24 hour first time). A lot of the ones I've seen look pretty well used, if that's the right term. I'm just interested to know of any reputable sellers who will service it before selling


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

skywatch said:


> OK, finally found a few minutes to do a quick family portrait, bad focus and all (ignore uncle Jimmy, he always has that odd expression.) A few are missing, an heirloom Gubelin-AP hidden away, and some HMTs over with Fateh in India. <snip>


Brilliant, Robert!

Just one glaring omission from your collection: Bracelets! (j/k I know you don't like them.) Thanks for showing us inside the mysterious Skywatch Kimono.

Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

When do we get to see inside your kimono James?

I just noticed today that you posted in the Pelican case as watch box thread. My wife is getting me one for Christmas so I will have to redo the family pic once I get it set up.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> When do we get to see inside your kimono James?
> 
> I just noticed today that you posted in the Pelican case as watch box thread. My wife is getting me one for Christmas so I will have to redo the family pic once I get it set up.


See the 5 in my post above, Dude.

The other fiew pieces in the Kimono are all sentamental affordables and keepsakes.

Pelican cases are awesome!

Tapatalk


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Brilliant, Robert!
> 
> Just one glaring omission from your collection: Bracelets! (j/k I know you don't like them.) Thanks for showing us inside the mysterious Skywatch Kimono.
> 
> Tapatalk


Indeed! You can find all the bracelets that came with certain watches, carefully wrapped in the original boxes on a shelf in the basement (drop by some time and I'll show you.) I seriously think I got more money once for an vintage Omega bracelet than for the vintage Omega Geneve it came with. Last month, when the final tally for the new /f72 Chinese Mechanical forum watch showed that almost everyone wanted a bracelet, I was one of only 8 remaining for the strap-only option, until I figured... what the heck, if I resell it someday, then someone else might want that bracelet. That's how I roll. Anyone wanna bracelet? :-d


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are a few single pics I have on my laptop. I will get a group shot together at home. Sorry for so many shots, and random sizes.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Cool stuff! Keep em coming!


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

skywatch said:


> Indeed! You can find all the bracelets that came with certain watches, carefully wrapped in the original boxes on a shelf in the basement (drop by some time and I'll show you.) I seriously think I got more money once for an vintage Omega bracelet than for the vintage Omega Geneve it came with. Last month, when the final tally for the new /f72 Chinese Mechanical forum watch showed that almost everyone wanted a bracelet, I was one of only 8 remaining for the strap-only option, until I figured... what the heck, if I resell it someday, then someone else might want that bracelet. That's how I roll. Anyone wanna bracelet? :-d


I feel the same way. I can never get comfortable in a bracelet. Either too tight, too loose, or pulls out hair. I do wear a mesh on occasion though. Does mesh count as a bracelet?


----------



## AD20051 (Nov 30, 2012)

My watch collection, hoping for an Apollo Speedmaster next year


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Amuthini said:


> most recommended affordable eco drive - check
> most recommended affordable chrono - check
> most recommended seiko mod - check
> most recommended affordable divers - check, check and check!
> ...


Yessir f71 is my home forum for sure. I tend to give the most sought after/recommended watches a try just to see how I enjoy them. If they're recommended so much they must be worth it so I figured why not. So far it's proven to be a good tactic and I've been more than satisfied with most of my purchases with only a few exceptions here and there. Besides all that I know I can flip them relatively easily if I decide to. I invest the same way; always get something other people want :-! I do have quite a few more though that aren't pictured that are more obscure. I think for myself every now and then .


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My collection has changed enormously over the last year. Here it is as of today, minus my Explorer (in for repairs), my Mako (awaiting funds for repairs) and a couple of other pieces that don't get worn so much.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That's a great looking collection, Olly. The Citizen Eco diver is killer on Watchadoo, and the Weekender looks outstanding on that leather. :thumbup:

Tapatalk


----------



## SidewaySmiley (Dec 2, 2012)

This is my collection as of today. I don't think I've ever spent more than $125 for a watch. My tastes have changed and evolved over time but I love them all in different ways.

Nixon Riot, Diesal (DZ7182 Medium Grey and Orange Color Domination Digital Module Black Dial Watch), Bulova (Marine Star), Fossil (blue), Armitron Diamond (Blue), Kenneth Cole (sun/moon), Tommy Bahama (relax), Marc Ecko (E95012G1 Black Leather Watch), Fossil Speedway (gold)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^That's a great looking collection, Olly. The Citizen Eco diver is killer on Watchadoo, and the Weekender looks outstanding on that leather. :thumbup:
> 
> Tapatalk


Thanks dude!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is my small collection:










L-R
*Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500 Black
Deep Blue AP Chrono 
Seiko Frankenmonster SKZ245
Invicta 1908

Fossil Blue *


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

In the order I acquired them in







.
Seiko SNP023








Seiko SKX007








Seiko SNZG09








Sea-gull M172S








Sea-gull M222SK








Sea-gull Wuyi








Alpha Radiomir Chronograph








Tao International TAO-050-WD








Orient Marshall EM7E004F








Orient Millenium CFD0E001W








Seiko Alpinist SARB017


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Love the Alpinist. That's a pretty cool Premier too. I've never owned one myself actually...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

The Seagull Wuyi does it for me, look at the tip of the second hand. Magical. Ric


----------



## Eighteeteewhy (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's some of mine, there's a few new ones now. I do like my Gs! 





































Any comments welcome. 

@


----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

*Watchbox*

I just bought my first watch box and I thought I would share.

Top Row from Left: Omega Seamaster Professional, Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date, Marathon TSAR on Bracelet with US Seal, Seiko Sumo on Yobokies Anvil, Seiko Monster

Botto Row from Left: Maratac Pilot on Hadley Roma Oyster Bracelet, Citizen Promaster Aqualand 20th Anniversary, Citizen Golf Watch, Graf Zeppelin Chrono on Nato, Casio Pathfinder Titanium


----------



## Scabby12 (Dec 2, 2012)

*My collection - stop laughing, I'm very proud of it....*









Left to Right:-
Seiko Titanium Alarm Chrono
Seiko 7002 mod from the Phillipines
Pulsar Chronograph
Seiko 5 P2105 movt
Seiko 5 7009 movt
Seiko 5 7S26 movt
Casio Digi / Analogue
Ballantyne Auto

Pretty poor photo (gotta get my Iphone upgraded) and not much exclusivity kicking about but I do have an Orient Millenium under the Xmas tree.... that's a start


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

*Re: My collection - stoop laughing, I'm very proud of it....*



Scabby12 said:


> Pretty poor photo (gotta get my Iphone upgraded) and not much exclusivity kicking about but I do have an Orient Millenium under the Xmas tree.... that's a start


I'd say its a pretty good start with half a dozen Seikos, including some 5s and a mod!

Don't sell yourself short, I would bet that most of us serial affordables guys have owned (at least) one Seiko 5. I've still never owned a modded watch. Though I'm considering snowflake hands for my Squale.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Share Your Collection: I'm finished! ...seriously*

I have completed my very small and modestly priced collection of time pieces (honestly). There is nothing more that I want or need (I promise). Each watch has at least one of the characteristics that turn me on in a watch (3-6-9-12 number arrangement, simple dial design, panerai-styled cushion case, large diameter case, sapphire crystal). Each one also occupies what I consider to be a unique, yet essential place in the basic collection.

For your consideration and edification, I offer below a picture, price paid, essential characteristic(s), and niche that each watch fills. I know many of you will provide examples of watches that possess a "better" representation of the essential characteristic(s), or a niche that is not represented, but I assure you that this is all I need (seriously). Every want, craving, desire, longing, and need is met by these five (I swear). Not bad for a hair under $1,000, eh? (Edit: OK, $1,300)









Magrette Regattare Bronze. Actually brass, but a sweet watch and a bargain at $285 (net). It has the 3-6-9-12 arrangement and the cushion case, domed sapphire crystal and "living" metal. My weekend wearer and casual watch. Named "Brassie" for obvious reasons.









Torgoen T10205. A cockpit instrument fashioned pilot watch. Again the 3-6-9-12 configuration, simple dial, large size (45mm). A real bargain at $193 (MSRP of over $300). One of my business casual week day wearers. Named "Sky King" for its pilot connections and bold design.









The Tissot T-Classic Tradition. A very classy minimalist design in a larger size (42mm). Beautiful, slightly domed sapphire crystal. ($210). My dress watch for work and social events. Also really looks nice on the wrist with dressy casual. Named "Luca" (a popular name given to Swiss boys).









Lum Tec M56. Beautiful cushion case, simple 3-6-9-12 configuration, sapphire crystal. The orange numbers are a bit on the "edgy" side for me, but I love it as a week day business casual wearer or on casual occasions. My most expensive purchase in the current collection at $505, but I love it. Named "Melania" (Italian for " the dark one") for the new light absorbing dial treatment).









Invicta Corduba Scuba 1670. ($70 at Sam's Club). This was an impulse purchase based on the 3-6-9-12 configuration and large size (48mm). I probably wouldn't buy it again (the large crown cover puts a hole in the back of my hand after a while), but it works as my beater for active events (exercise, swimming, camping, etc). Named "Ivan" for its Russian Diver looks.

Really, they're all I need.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> I've still never owned a modded watch. Though I'm considering snowflake hands for my Squale.


Now *that* is an inspired idea!

Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Share Your Collection: I'm finished! ...seriously*



BigBandito said:


> For your consideration and edification, I offer below a picture, price paid, essential characteristic(s), and niche that each watch fills. I know many of you will provide examples of watches that possess a "better" representation of the essential characteristic(s), or a niche that is not represented, but I assure you that this is all I need (seriously). Every want, craving, desire, longing, and need is met by these five (I swear). Not bad for a hair under $1,000, eh?


Very nice but your prices add up to over $1200


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Share Your Collection: I'm finished! ...seriously*



Aitch said:


> Very nice but your prices add up to over $1200


Hush! My wife thinks I stopped at $1,000. :-d


----------



## Scabby12 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: My collection - stop laughing, I'm very proud of it....*

I picked up the modded Seiko diver 7002 (2nd from left) from the Philippines off EBay for $100/£64. (Seller apol_of_your_eyes). Sorry if putting seller names on isn't allowed by the way.... let me know and I'll remove it. Only took 7days to get to Scotland. Works like a dream running about 25 secs slow per day. Not bad really and I can always get the back off and tweak it myself. Guy was great to deal with and after a few emails he told me that all seals etc had been replaced. Feels like a new watch - with new face, internal bezel and nicely refurbed case. Well worth it!! Mind you the next one could just as easily be a duffer, but I somehow don't think so, guy appeared very genuine. Best deal thus far. Oh, since then I've bought another 8 watches and now have about 15 or 16 or something - lost count.... Mainly Seiko but a nice little 60s Swiss Montine for £20 as well which runs really beautifully - you can hardly hear the auto rotor turn inside it. Need to off- load some now........ 16 really is too many!!!!


----------



## postcardcv (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: My collection*

Here's my little collection, all see a fair bit of time on the wrist - from left to right in the order in which I got them - my beloved auto relay (enagement gift from my wife), sportura chrono (anniversary gift), G-shock, map meter (another anniversary gift), kinetic diver and lastly a Seiko 5 orange mini-monster. I have a Mako XL on the way and am hoping to add a Seiko solar diver in the new year, unless my wife gets the hint and buys me it! (not sure what flickr has done to the first photo as it is sharp on my pc but looks soft and mushy on here :think: )










my two kinetics










two Seiko 5 autos










a solar Casio and my Seiko chrono


----------



## sdedalus83 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: My collection*









Airboss Mach 5 on a Luminox velcro strap.









8926ob with the case brushed, cyclops removed, and on a black and grey striped nato.









Kadloo Millennium on an orange zulu.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

*Re: My collection*

I need an orange strap for my Kadloo.


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Personally I feel the strap is more comfortable, but the bracelet is much more versatile.


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

Parents bought me a watchbox for christmas because in the past they've asked where I kept them and my answer was "...on my desk"

figured this pic would fit in here


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

jDrexler said:


> Parents bought me a watchbox for christmas because in the past they've asked where I kept them and my answer was "...on my desk"
> 
> figured this pic would fit in here
> 
> View attachment 915204


What're your plans to put that unsightly gap at the end right?

Ric


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> What're your plans to put that unsightly gap at the end right?
> 
> Ric


I'd say put an Alpinist in it but he's already done that to fill the left slot.

I can only recommend something from Tissot, Hamilton, or Kadloo.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I'd say put an Alpinist in it but he's already done that to fill the left slot.
> 
> I can only recommend something from Tissot, Hamilton, or Kadloo.


Hmm, already quite military. How about a hardcore diver? Vostok Scuba Dude? Would add a bit of colour.

Ric


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

jDrexler said:


> Parents bought me a watchbox for christmas because in the past they've asked where I kept them and my answer was "...on my desk"
> 
> figured this pic would fit in here
> 
> View attachment 915204


Is the one on the right an Orient Mako?


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Is the one on the right an Orient Mako?


Yessir.



Ric Capucho said:


> What're your plans to put that unsightly gap at the end right?
> 
> Ric


Not sure yet, got my digital timex in that slot right now, but I have been stalking King Seiko and Seiko Lord Marvel handwinds on ebay for a while so I might fill out the rest with one of those. Vostoks do intrigue me though, and are pretty cheap.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Took some pictures of the collection in my new watch box, complete with the new Seagull.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

So many beautiful watches / collections here, makes me embarrassed to show mine. I just recently got bit by the watch bug so keep that in mind.


















I've had these two for well over 20 years. They are scratched up but I was a kid when I got them so I guess that is kind of expected. I would love to get the Swatch working even though it is scratched all to hell. Mickey works just fine.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I love that Citizen! What are the perforations on the dial for? The brown is truly lovely...


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I love that Citizen! What are the perforations on the dial for? The brown is truly lovely...


Not sure if you are talking to me but if you are referring to the 7 circles I have no idea. Everyone asks me and I am clueless.

Oh, and if you are talking about mine, thank you.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to WUS and my collection is a little small (have to start somewhere I guess!)









Hope to add something like a Sea-Gull or Victorinox soon


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

SKrishnan said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to WUS and my collection is a little small (have to start somewhere I guess!)
> 
> View attachment 916969
> 
> ...


You are doing better than me. Nice collection. What is the watch on the far right?


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

lowcel said:


> You are doing better than me. Nice collection. What is the watch on the far right?


Thanks, the one on the far right is a Phillipe Starck Satelium.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it will soon be 1 year since I joined this forum. Here is my small collection that I have accumulated in about 360 days. Hope to add an Obris Morgan and.or G.Gerlach in the near future:


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

I went to the mall today and went into a Jewelry store to "just look". Next thing I knew I had decided to buy a Formula 1, somehow I ended up walking out of the store with this. I love it!!!












lowcel said:


> So many beautiful watches / collections here, makes me embarrassed to show mine. I just recently got bit by the watch bug so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

lowcel said:


> I went to the mall today and went into a Jewelry store to "just look". Next thing I knew I had decided to buy a Formula 1, somehow I ended up walking out of the store with this. I love it!!!


Nice addition!!


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Love that watch my brother received one as a gift from his father in law


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice addition!!





Surfstang2020 said:


> Love that watch my brother received one as a gift from his father in law


Thank you both. I think this photo shows the color a little better than the previous shot.


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey all. New member here. Here's mine thus far. Nothing fancy but they all keep time.

Digital:









Quartz:









Solar:









Manual wind:









Automatic:









Cheers

Rob


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

robncircus said:


> Hey all. New member here. Here's mine thus far. Nothing fancy but they all keep time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Seems like I've seen those some place before. I still like 'em.


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

lowcel said:


> Seems like I've seen those some place before. I still like 'em.


Small world!


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

lowcel said:


> Not sure if you are talking to me but if you are referring to the 7 circles I have no idea. Everyone asks and I am clueless.


I always thought that was where the photocells were located and the holes allow the light to pass through the dial in order to strike them. I think the newer models have very thin semi-circular slots in the dial instead.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 9, 2012)

BigBandito said:


> I always thought that was where the photocells were located and the holes allow the light to pass through the dial in order to strike them. I think the newer models have very thin semi-circular slots in the dial instead.


I thought that as well but the other Eco's don't have those so I figured I was wrong.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, so I got around to taking what I thought was a group shot. It turns out I moved one travel case out of the way, and forgot to take the 2 watches out of it. Here are the rest. Sorry for the crappy pics. I suck at photography.



























These are the 2 that are missing. Funny thing is, they are two of my favorites.















That is everything I have right now. There are a few on the way, and the Parnis Explorer and Heinrichssohn are on the chopping block, so it will change a little bit in he near future.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

I just started 6 months ago, please be nice...

U-BOAT IFO 1021 Chronograph
Montiek MPTS-02
SEIKO SNAB45P1
BOTTA TRES Automatic Black Edition


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

here is mine.. 
as you can see all divers and most of it has a blue dial or bezel.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Nice collection Landon, I see a few familiar faces in there.

And I am exceedingly envious of your Fireman Racer. I love that watch. I'll be trying one on next time I'm in Indianapolis.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Drew! You will love the Fireman Racer. It is such an awesome watch. Quality is way above anything else I own.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

robncircus said:


> Automatic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watches. Nice mix. I like the skagen too


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

My collection:








Seiko SSB049 on a TSS 'Atlas' Padded Leather Watch Strap









Seiko SSB039 on a TTS Classic Croco









Tissot PRC200 on a Hirsch Rivetta









Casio MTD-1054 on a Dievas Bond NATO









Obris Morgan Branco on a Cow leather strap (Timepiecerepublic)









Vostok Amphibia 'Scuba dude' Ministry case on a Dievas Regimental Blue NATO









Casio EF-500









Casio MDV-106









Casio A168

And these are about to leave my collection;









Casio EF-521









Seiko SNXS73









Haas & Cie Chronograaf Vitesse


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello to all..new to the forum..been lurking around the A-forum for a couple of months now and the collection is growing by the week thanks to the convincing experts on here..the pic is the current crop, all since November except for the old quartz Seiko diver in the middle left..bad influences here..see you all around..JMG


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't forget the new Orient Black Ray on the wrist..


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's my group so far... Tissot prc200 is currently 'borrowed' by my sister.


----------



## b_hoves (Jan 12, 2013)

G'day All.

Been a bit of a lurker for a while and have learnt a bit. Finally decided to join and post some pictures of my collection so far, and since all my collection was got at what would be called 'affordable' prices, and since not all are vintage, I've decided to post here.

But first, a bit of history. I've always had an interest in watches. My Father in his younger days was a horological engineer and because of this had quite a nice collection of, what would be now, vintage watches and pocket watches. However, during a move from Papua New Guinea back to Australia a good number of these watches 'went missing'. These watches and pocket watches, however, sparked an interest that never really went away.

On with the photos:

First, my very first watch, bought with my first paycheque from my first job. A beater watch in every sense of the phrase. I've had this watch for 14 years now and only had to replace the battery once. It is pretty rough around the edges and needs a replacement crystal, but, I love this watch and will never get rid of it.



















Secondly, when I got my first 'real job' after university I decided that the old beater wasn't going to cut it anymore for the times I had to be a bit more dressy. I found this on eBay in mid 2011, I don't know a lot about it, but, I really like the look of it. My father and I will be taking the back off at the end of the month and will get a photo of the movement then.




























Next, I've only just got this watch at christmas, it was part of a sale where I got my father a vintage DOXA and this watch. J. Farren Price was an Australian watchmaker who imported swiss movements and cases and put them together in sydney. He then sold them in Australian department stores. They were seen as a good entry level watch for the time. I do need to replace the crystal on this one too.




























Lastly, I only just received this watch yesterday. Again, I don't know a whole lot about it other then it has a Taiwan's movement and Great Britain case. Another that needs a new crystal :\. I'm planning on putting it on a tan kangaroo leather NATO band and wear it casually.










Thanks for viewing, sorry about all the pictures


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's mine after 3 months. The box from Hobbycraft is meant to limit size







Starting to have a rotation emerging (top row)
Second row is bigger ones for work, an 80s Poljot chrono inbound
Others - the accents & highlights (OK, weird/ exotic stuff)







1st row: HMT Pilot, 60s Komandirskie, 60s/70s Elge', 60s? Raketa Jet, 60s? Smiths
2nd row: 1975 Seiko 6138-3002, Sea-gull 1963 re-issue, 90s Poljot Aviator, 2006 Fortis Pilot Pro







1st row: 60s/70s DongFeng ST5, ?80s Zhufeng, 50s Zwezda, 1958 Kama, HMT Janata
2nd row: ?80s Komandirskie, Chaika medical watch (quartz), 80s Luch 2209, 1993 Pobeda for Arabic speakers in SSRs, 1992 Pobeda Zim

Oh, and the box limit thing hasn't worked







60s Volna with Vostok precision 2809 movement, ?70s Vostok


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

b_hoves said:


> G'day All.
> 
> Been a bit of a lurker for a while and have learnt a bit. Finally decided to join and post some pictures of my collection so far, and since all my collection was got at what would be called 'affordable' prices, and since not all are vintage, I've decided to post here.
> 
> ...


Mate, it may be that the acryllic crystals on both of those watches will polish out just fine using Polywatch. Amazing stuff, that can make such crystals literally new again.

Ric


----------



## b_hoves (Jan 12, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, it may be that the acryllic crystals on both of those watches will polish out just fine using Polywatch. Amazing stuff, that can make such crystals literally new again.
> 
> Ric


Thanks for that Ric. I'll try it on the Pulsar and Timex. |> The J. Farren Price, however, has a fair bit of crazing and will need a replacement.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

My small collection:

Casio F105. My first watch.
Casio G shock Gx56.
James Michelle U boot.
The Citizen 80's from my father in the original box.
Magrette Pvd chronograph.
Zodiac Oceanaire.
Orient King Diver 1968.
Seiko 6309 7040.
Atlantis Orca homage.
Branzi 500m Quarzt Diver.
Orient Crystal Jubilee 21 Jewels.
Titoni Cosmo 99 Rotomatic 36000 Hi beat.
Bulova Adventure Chronograph. Gift from my wife for my 30th birthday.
Sottomarino italia Pilotare Chronograph.
Citizen calibre 2100. Panda dialm
Parnis california dial 47mm.

In the backgroung my project watches.

The ugly watch box is made by me. Jojo


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Click on the 'My Watches' link in my signature, and it'll take you to my current collection. (one wrist shot of each watch)


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

What I have:









What I wish for:









Sorry for the extremely lacking Photoshop skills. ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> What I have:
> 
> View attachment 942396
> 
> ...


You're half way there (woooaaah, Living on a Prayer)


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is my current collection, and a brief review from left to right and top to bottom:

Orient Mako XL, Citizen Nighthawk, Seiko SKX007J, Orient Ray, Timex Weekender, Hamilton Khaki Field, HMT Janata Hindi, and Casio AE1000W-1BCVF









Orient Mako XL on a one piece gray nato with nylon keeper. A great casual, affordable, weekend watch with inhouse movement and 200m wr. Nice to wear to the beach, or on vacation.









Citizen Nighthawk on a gloss buffalo in tobacco from IWI. A great tool watch. Seriously, I don't know how to use the slide rule, but I like having the option.









Seiko SKX007J on a 2 piece Bond pattern nato with nylon keeper. This is a total classic, and somebody has already described this watch way better than I could somewhere on the f71.









Orient Ray on a 2 piece bleu blanc et rouge pattern nato with nylon keeper. The runner up to the 007 in my book, but a wonderful watch for the money. Probably the best power reserve auto in my collection (tied with the Mako XL, duh.)









Timex Weekender on stock nylon strap: loudest. watch. ever. But, darn good lookin' none the less. Super bargain to boot. So, why not?









Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm with silver dial on a matte buffalo in peanut from IWI. This is the the belle of the ball for my collection. The silver dial helps make this super versatile with just the change of a strap. Due to the large crown, I think this 38mm case is the perfect size for my wrist.









HMT Janata with Hindi script on a black leather HMT strap. I contacted forum member 'fatehbajwa' in search of a replacement for my broken used ebay Janata 'Art Deco'. He didn't have any art deco Janatas on hand, but offered this Hindi script dail instead. I couldn't be happier. Note: the disparity between the used repainted offerings on ebay and the pieces Fateh sells couldn't be starker. This watch is beautiful! Inhouse hand wind movement with one year warranty for $40 usd. Outrageous value.









Casio AE100W-1BCVF on the stock resin strap. I bought this as a holdover until I decide on a gshock. It's really making me doubt if I need to spend the extra money for one. I needed a stop watch for barbecuing, but the world time function is a bonus. ~$16 usd for both those functions plus a large display, and '10-year' battery life. The strap isn't nearly as bad as you would think either.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Updated shots of the slightly shrinking collection.
Soon be down to just the '48' box, then it's strictly 'one-in one-out' :-d



















Almost forgot about this one, alone because it's too big for the other boxes...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice work, Alan. I wondered where The Big Russian was hiding.

Mind sharing a little more about the PVD chronograph on the top row of the '48'?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

It is interesting to see the different approaches people have taken to their collections. Some are focused, with only a few pieces in contrasting styles. Others have greater depth and breadth, showcasing a multitude of styles and variations thereof. There are even a few people who seem to have specialized in one type of watch, e.g. divers.

And then there are beginners like me who are still on a steep learning curve :-s I'm on a very limited (grad student) budget, which should explain why my collection is mostly on the very bottom end of the affordable spectrum.

Here's what's in my current rotation, hipster photo first, followed by closeups to show details more clearly:

(group shot above) 
Seiko 5 SNKK45K1

(group shot 2nd row, left to right) 
Infantry IN-025 quarty PAM homage
Darch day/date quartz
_Ballon Bleu de_ Winner automatic
Zuanshi VCM handwinder






























I'd really like to add another piece... both the Smiths Everest and BJWAF Beihai are calling to me, but neither are really affordable enough for me at this point...

As alternatives to the Smiths Everest, I'm considering a sterile Parnis Explorer I homage or a Bagelsport Explorer I homage, but I've also thought about modding a Seiko SNK809K1 into something Explorer-esque, rather than a pure homage. The Beihai doesn't appear to have a really affordable alternative; the BJWAF Zungu6 is a little closer to my price-range, but still a little to much.

I'd also like to get a skeleton watch like the Sea-Gull M182SK, though there is Fineat skeleton that is probably closer too what I can justify.

My birthday is coming, so maybe I can convince my friends and family to chip in on something better than what I could afford on my own. Any picks out of the options I listed or suggestions for something I haven't considered, but that would round out my collection?


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice work, Alan. I wondered where The Big Russian was hiding.
> 
> Mind sharing a little more about the PVD chronograph on the top row of the '48'?


Cheers James :-!

The PVD chrono is a *Traser H3 Classic Chronograph BD Pro Blue.

*My most accuarate watch & a good solid piece. There's some more detailed info here ... Traser H3 Classic Chronograph BD Pro Blue Watch - Black PVD Strap - with free delivery at The Traser Watch Shop | Free Delivery | Winter 2013 Range










Best wishes :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dapper said:


>


Awesome! Thanks for the info and the close-up.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kyleman said:


> Citizen Nighthawk on a gloss buffalo in tobacco from IWI. A great tool watch. Seriously,* I don't know how to use the slide rule, but I like having the option.*


I think what you do is, whatever you want to convert, you set one of the units to "60" on the inner dial, then you use your smart phone to Google the answer...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMcG said:


> Darch day/date quartz
> 
> View attachment 948525


The DARCH! King of the $13 watches! I love that thing, truly I do. It's crazy because there's another thread going about "Shark" watches, these horrible "sport-fashion" shark-themed watches which sell for $24 online, and I wouldn't pay $5 for one of 'em. But that Darch is a masterpiece by comparison, and it's only $1 more than half the price of a shark watch! I gotta get one just to shut my "I only paid $20 for this Timex" buddy up.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Top Photo: Seiko SKZ255 Frankenmonster
Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
Seiko SBDC001 Sumo
Seiko SKX007







Bottom Photo: Seiko SARB033
Orient Star WZ0241EL
Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
Seiko 6139-8020


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

docvail said:


> The DARCH! King of the $13 watches! I love that thing, truly I do. It's crazy because there's another thread going about "Shark" watches, these horrible "sport-fashion" shark-themed watches which sell for $24 online, and I wouldn't pay $5 for one of 'em. But that Darch is a masterpiece by comparison, and it's only $1 more than half the price of a shark watch! I gotta get one just to shut my "I only paid $20 for this Timex" buddy up.


My Darch gets way more wrist time than most people would figure a $13 watch should, but I like it. There is just something really well laid out about the dial and I even like the small size (35mm case, 18mm lugs), as an every day beater. If you search the forum you'll see a number of threads on them, which means maybe I'm not the only one!

Sadly, the Darch supply appears to be dwindling, so if you want to add one to your collection, I'd advise you to get 'em while they're hot... FYI they are typically mislabelled as "Daich" on eBay. Sure, Timex and Seiko both have similarly styled watches, but you'd be hard pressed to beat the Darch for value. I definitely won't be adding one of those Shark jobbies to my collection... they're a bit too much for my tastes.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My Magrettes: Kia Kaha, Moana Pacific Diver, Moana Chrono and Regattare 2011









Oris Maldives LE and Oris Aquis date









Stowa Ikarus and Stowa Antea 390









All these watches costed less than $ 1000 each purchased brand new, except for the Oris Maldives that was a little higher than that...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

CMcG said:


> It is interesting to see the different approaches people have taken to their collections. Some are focused, with only a few pieces in contrasting styles. Others have greater depth and breadth, showcasing a multitude of styles and variations thereof. There are even a few people who seem to have specialized in one type of watch, e.g. divers.
> 
> And then there are beginners like me who are still on a steep learning curve :-s I'm on a very limited (grad student) budget, which should explain why my collection is mostly on the very bottom end of the affordable spectrum.
> 
> ...


I've also thought about a sterile parnis explorer or milgauss a bunch of times. Look at the Orient Chicane. It's explorer-ish, and is just as affordable as the parnises. The only drawback is the bracelet (from what I've read=crap). It's (especially in blue and/or black) a beautiful, affordable watch.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Please be kind as my modest collection is young. It will improve with time. For now I am quite quite happy while always being on the lookout for the next piece.

Invicta 8926a - new bezel, cyclops gone, filed the logo off the side, and a NATO.








Bagelsport Explorer II homage - cyclops gone.








Wenger Swiss Military - Quartz








Sturhling Original Traveler








Panerai Homage - Quartz









The next two were my father-in-law's watches. Not really my style, but they're family.
Caravelle by Bulova - I added the lizard strap








Guess two-tone









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Twinrado (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is my slow start to a collection. I have had many other watches over the years that were just cheap "throwaways" when the battery died. Here is what I am currently rotating daily.
Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto 









Citizen Nighthawk









Older Seiko Quartz World Timer. This was actually the first real watch I purchased back in the very early 90's.









This Fossil watch was bought right before I really got back into the watch world. I have daily worn this watch for 2 years straight and it is now just part of the rotation, now that I have a rotation.









This Tommy watch I wear whenever I need a casual watch that I don't care if it gets damaged. It is not really worth anything so I can't sell it.









This Kenneth Cole is a watch I am trying to get rid of but will probably just end up in a drawer forever because it is also not really worth anything to sell.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

That's interesting. Who made the quartz PAM homage and where did you get it?



jelliottz said:


> Panerai Homage - Quartz


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

@CMcG,

I found in a thrift store. No box and no brand name. On the back of the case, it says Japan movement, made in China, stainless steel back, base metal bezel.

I bought it for $8.25. It had a really cheap strap so I replaced that with a much nicer one.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

I LOVE thrift shops, but I've never seen anything like that. Good score!



jelliottz said:


> @CMcG,
> 
> I found in a thrift store. No box and no brand name. On the back of the case, it says Japan movement, made in China, stainless steel back, base metal bezel.
> 
> I bought it for $8.25. It had a really cheap strap so I replaced that with a much nicer one.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twinrado said:


> This Fossil watch was bought right before I really got back into the watch world. I have daily worn this watch for 2 years straight and it is now just part of the rotation, now that I have a rotation.


These are actually quite cool. Quartz timekeeping on the right and automatic seconds on the left.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's how the watchbox looks these days. The Spork just arrived today!










And specifically the divers:


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I've also thought about a sterile parnis explorer or milgauss a bunch of times. Look at the Orient Chicane. It's explorer-ish, and is just as affordable as the parnises. The only drawback is the bracelet (from what I've read=crap). It's (especially in blue and/or black) a beautiful, affordable watch.


Thanks for the suggestion. I looked up that Orient Chicane and it is pretty sweet  For Explorer purposes, I would want a triangle instead of a 12 marker, though... also, I've also read that the Parnis bracelet is quite decent!


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Fomenko, that's a very nice collection! Very tasteful!


----------



## frankyp81 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just my new Seiko Arctura retrograde missing.


----------



## heavyseas13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Start with the rears. Hamilton Khaki King on the left, Vostok Amphibia stuck in the middle, and Nixon Time Teller on the right.









And, of course, my lovely monogrammed flask all the way on the right (thank you, girlfriend of mine).









Sorry for the light glare, its kind of nasty.

What's next? My collection is small and my interest is new. I hope to have, by the end of the year, a Kadloo Millenium, an Orient Orange Mako, a Marina Militare (blue faced and black faced), some sort of "power reserve" parnis, and a Timex Flyback. Possibly a Vostok scuba dude too, as the Vostok listed in this collection is going to be a Valentines day present to above mentioned girlfriend of mine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

heavyseas13 said:


> What's next? My collection is small and my interest is new. I hope to have, by the end of the year, a Kadloo Millenium, an Orient Orange Mako, a Marina Militare (blue faced and black faced), some sort of "power reserve" parnis, and a Timex Flyback. Possibly a Vostok scuba dude too, as the Vostok listed in this collection is going to be a Valentines day present to above mentioned girlfriend of mine.


Welcome to the Forum. We all start somewhere. Your collection is a little more respectable than mine was when I stumbled in here, and it looks like you're discovering some of the watches that are others people's favorites. That Nixon might catch some heat, but it's actually a handsome enough piece, and nowhere near as bad as some of the pics of fashion brands I've seen others post. Don't let anyone make you feel like it's not respectable enough to wear.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Bah I want my watches to get here for a new collection picture! Got my Rodina today but I don't want to go through the hassel of taking decent pictures twice.

Still no tracking updates for the Mido. Emailed USPS and DHL to try to figure something out. Seller too, asked him to look into it from the German end. Certina should be here tomorrow though.


----------



## heavyseas13 (Jan 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> Welcome to the Forum. We all start somewhere. Your collection is a little more respectable than mine was when I stumbled in here, and it looks like you're discovering some of the watches that are others people's favorites. That Nixon might catch some heat, but it's actually a handsome enough piece, and nowhere near as bad as some of the pics of fashion brands I've seen others post. Don't let anyone make you feel like it's not respectable enough to wear.


i like the minimalistic nature of it... its also very comfortable and a great work watch. my sister bought it for me a couple years ago as a birthday present


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is my current stable:
View attachment 968573


overflow & vintage (Wenger Terragraph is somehow missing) :
View attachment 968574


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jopex said:


> Here is my current stable:
> 
> overflow & vintage (Wenger Terragraph is somehow missing) :


Very nice, Jopex. I like the strap you put on the Vostok. What's the one second from left in the second row of the first pic, on the burgundy strap?


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

docvail said:


> Very nice, Jopex. I like the strap you put on the Vostok. What's the one second from left in the second row of the first pic, on the burgundy strap?


I believe that's a Seiko SNK809 mod, with a Dagaz Explorer dial. Jopex is actually the one who has inspired me to try my hand at a mod!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

CMcG said:


> I believe that's a Seiko SNK809 mod, with a Dagaz Explorer dial. Jopex is actually the one who has inspired me to try my hand at a mod!


Yup it's SNK809 mod. Dagaz Expedition dial, Yobo hands and case has been polished. I'm waiting for 18mm bracelet to give it a try. 
Some plans for the future (for now) are to replace that SNK809 with SARB017, replace Seiko chrono with Strela, replace Tissot prc200 with WUS 2013 project watch. Now if only I had any watch budget left... :-d


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Should be able to take an updated picture today. I've taken my FC out of the box because it is up for sale (again). I keep flip flopping on whether or not I should keep it. It is particularly hard to justify given the additions I've made but is hard to justify the sale of because it is spectacular. 

It might go back in the watch box (again) and earn another respite.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well it will soon be 1 year since I joined this forum. Here is my small collection that I have accumulated in about 360 days. Hope to add an Obris Morgan and.or G.Gerlach in the near future:


Sorry for the quote with all the pictures, but could someone provide details on these watches?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

diversification said:


> Sorry for the quote with all the pictures, but could someone provide details on these watches?


What would you like to know? If its just the models I can do that since I own them 
1.Seiko SKX007 (tons and tons of info on here about them)
2.Seiko SNZJ53K1
3.Seiko Orange Monster (tons and tons of info on here about them)
4.Timex T49823GP Expedition Military Chronograph
5.Citizen Nighthawk (tons and tons of info on here about them)
6.Maratac Large Pilot (see a thread on this forum section about them)

Hope that helps.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

That's exactly what I was looking for, thank you. Wonderful collection and superb photos btw.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course the Seiko SNZJ53K1 would be discontinued


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I got mine from ebay. It came from Singapore I believe. I see there is an auction going on right now for one. Too bad I just sold mine on Friday.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Okay, here is a pic of the collection as it currently stands. I did just order a gold Komandirskie though...

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
Tissot PR 516 GL
Mido Multifort 38mm
Certina DS-1
Rodina
Getat

View attachment 975385


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> Okay, here is a pic of the collection as it currently stands. I did just order a gold Komandirskie though...
> 
> Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
> Tissot PR 516 GL
> ...


It's satisfying to see a watch box with no empty spaces.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's satisfying to see a watch box with no empty spaces.


I like to keep it that way. The MM is sold and I have an incoming Komandirskie. Decided to free up some money to play with my older hobby of shaving. Ordered a custom razor.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I like to keep it that way. The MM is sold and I have an incoming Komandirskie. Decided to free up some money to play with my older hobby of shaving. Ordered a custom razor.


Yeah, I also like to shave the palms of my hands.

Ric


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I like to keep it that way.* The MM is sold* and I have an incoming Komandirskie. Decided to free up some money to play with my older hobby of shaving. Ordered a custom razor.


Whoa careful with abbreviations and acronyms...anyone who didn't know any better woulda thought you sold the *M*ido *M*ultifort...then we would really have a riot on our hands hehe...


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

The Naf said:


> Whoa careful with abbreviations and acronyms...anyone who didn't know any better woulda thought you sold the *M*ido *M*ultifort...then we would really have a riot on our hands hehe...


Good point Naf! I didn't even think about that. The good news is that I didn't sell the Mido and with the 'tat outgoing I'm not likely to make the mistake again!


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Good point Naf! I didn't even think about that. The good news is that I didn't sell the Mido and with the 'tat outgoing I'm not likely to make the mistake again!


Which watch is the MM then?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

HaleL said:


> Which watch is the MM then?


The one on the bottom right that is an homage to a Panerai - MM refers to the Italian term for their Navy, which apparently Panerai have managed to copyright (although I believe this isn't actually true?)


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The one on the bottom right that is an homage to a Panerai - MM refers to the Italian term for their Navy, which apparently Panerai have managed to copyright (although I believe this isn't actually true?)


Ah, gotcha!! So the MM is to prevent any Mod action? I would love to buy a Pam homage but I feel like I should just wait for the real thing.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe it would be the Getat or "tat" as Drew now refers to it he he. The MM stood for Marina Militare of which the getat is a homage. Incidentally we're not allowed to use that term unless referring to the official product from richmont 

The Naf


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

And it *is* trademarked by Richemont, so beware of thin ice. Ric


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

View attachment 981589


Bulova 96C107
Casio AL190W
Casio AMW-320 (not pictured)
Casio MDV106
Gruen Veri-Thin (1940's)
HMT Janata
Momentum Atlas
Parnis Power Reserve
Orient Union
Seiko 5 SNZH69 "Piston" (not pictured)
Seiko 5 SNZG09 (not pictured)
Ticino Pilot type B
Timex T2N695
Timex T49875
Vertis one-hander (not pictured)
Vostok Komandirskie (not pictured)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Lots of comings and goings recently so I thought I'd post an updated collection 
(sorry for the poor quality pics)
View attachment 982655

Storm Voltan (hardly ever worn, but not worth any £ so no point flipping) and Skagen multifunction (super comfortable)
View attachment 982659

Cadence 4-bit (newish impulse purchase) and Reflex talking watch (joke Christmas present)
View attachment 982660

Tokyo Flash Fire (geek watch) and Christopher Ward C70 (last years bonus purchase)
View attachment 982665

Rado True (worn on wedding day) and Citizen Nighthawk (Christmas present - most worn watch of 2013 so far)
View attachment 982666

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor (first foray into micro-brands) and Obris Morgan Branco (great value for money, recent birthday present)
View attachment 982669

Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude (full of character) and Orient Millennium (such a classy watch for the price)
View attachment 982671

Aeromatic 1912 and Armani Meccanico (foray into the world of skeletons)
View attachment 982673

Rado Diastar (love, love, love this watch. Mini grail)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My first post in this thread, wanted to wait until the Sumo was back from a 'vacation' to Japan
View attachment 983576


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Little update with the Omega Seamaster 2541.80 and the custom made watch box.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

merl said:


> My first post in this thread, wanted to wait until the Sumo was back from a 'vacation' to Japan
> View attachment 983576


Love that SS Poljot chrono. Can you give us a model number?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't know the model number but it's often reffered to as a Poljot Chronograph Classic. poljot24.de has them (nos?). Didn't get mine from them though I do have a glass caseback coming from them for this watch.
A better photo:


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: My collection - stop laughing, I'm very proud of it....*

Nice lot, my friend. How do you like the 7002 mod?? I see them on the Bay and I'm tempted every time. Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

merl said:


> Don't know the model number but it's often reffered to as a Poljot Chronograph Classic. poljot24.de has them (nos?). Didn't get mine from them though I do have a glass caseback coming from them for this watch.
> A better photo:


Beautiful! It reminds me a lot of the gold-tone black dialed ones I used to see in the markets of Moscow in the early '90's.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Zak,
What size Pelican box is that? Very nice set up and collection btw!


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


>


Awesome collection! If you're up to it, I'd love to see some closer pictures and the accompanying watch info (maybe divide the box into quarters?)


----------



## Hatman14 (Dec 6, 2012)

View attachment 992044


My collection so far


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

New guy here finally got round to taking pics of the collection. It is all reasonably priced and nothing over 38mm due to very skinny wrists.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Almost complete!

View attachment 994013


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

My modest group.

View attachment 995533


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Really like and prefer smaller colections.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

View attachment 998695

Vostok Amphibia ,Seiko skx031 ,Seiko snzgo7 and Sector chrono 
Regard,


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Took some cellphone pics yesterday so here is my collection at the moment:
View attachment 1000425

View attachment 1000426


----------



## Atomicmax (Apr 29, 2010)

So after a self imposed WUS exile, I have found myself back here and thought I would post/ share the collection to-date. Citizen, Tissot PRS and TIMEX not shown as I need a bigger box  Thanks for looking ..

View attachment 1000806


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

merl said:


> My first post in this thread, wanted to wait until the Sumo was back from a 'vacation' to Japan
> View attachment 983576


2nd row, third watch, which one is that? (also groeten uit nederland  )


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,
Long time lurker, first time poster, my humble collection


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gisae said:


> 2nd row, third watch, which one is that? (also groeten uit nederland  )


That's an Enicar Sherpa 600. Probably from the eighties. (groeten terug!  )


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

My collection as it stands...

Swiss Legend Trimix
GETAT Rado California
SAS SEA-01 Classic
Suunto Core


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice collections you got there guys!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's mine:
View attachment 1006930


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's the crown jewel of my collection. Ok, so it's the sole member of my collection, but it's a jewel nonetheless.

View attachment 1006926


Hopefully it won't stay lonely for too long. The problem I have is that there are SO many good looking watches out there and so little budget for them. 

I love these threads and the WRUW for getting ideas to grow the collection. Good stuff all over this forum.

Rusty


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 1006930


Wait... A Rolex and an Invicta..?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

The Invicta was a gift. I have never worn the thing, and doubt I ever will. I find it rather ugly. I should have just removed it from the box haha.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

My humble collection. 3 more incoming - Gerlach, birth-year Mickey and a sterile dial field watch marked in orange.
View attachment 1007295
View attachment 1007296
View attachment 1007297
View attachment 1007298
View attachment 1007299


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

*Click the link below to see the larger version*










Link to larger picture
http://www.mcbroom.biz/Public/jackrobinson/__ranked_by_size_feb_2013/1_2_3_4.jpg


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Click the link below to see the larger version*

I'm hoping to be able to do an updated collection pick by early next week. I've got quite the diverse bunch right now...

7 Watches
7 Brands
7 Movements
6 Slot Watch Box
1 Wrist


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Click the link below to see the larger version*

Well I sold off my Orange Monster.. Figured I don't need two orange divers and I like Doxa Aquaman more.
So right now trying to force myself not to buy another diver.. probably some pilot or chrono to add a bit of variety to my collection. Still looking..


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd keep the Invicta, it's a bird of a different feather. I have two in my modest collection, and I like them and wear them regularity. Very well made for the investment.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

its a 1470 and a user names quasimodo is sellign the custom cut out foam if you search the 1470 in here he can be found I have been very happy with it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

All the pics are in my profile, but top row:
Orient Mako XL, Tissot Heritage 1957 Visotdate, Omega Seamaster Professional 300M 2220.80, Deepblue DayNight Recon t100 65 tubes, Helson Shark Diver 42mm Myiota 9015, and New Orange Monster SRP309
Middle Row: 
Some non gshock casio 30 dollar special, GShock GW3500b, Oceanus ocw600, Tissot V8, Luminox 1833 Atacama Serirs, Fossil Mets
Bottom Row:
Fossil, Citizen Eco Drive Ti Perpetual, Muppets Animal Timex 'a christmas story, Angry Birds Watch, And Seiko Kinetic

Mike


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> All the pics are in my profile, but top row:
> Orient Mako XL, Tissot Heritage 1957 Visotdate, Omega Seamaster Professional 300M 2220.80, Deepblue DayNight Recon t100 65 tubes, Helson Shark Diver 42mm Myiota 9015, and New Orange Monster SRP309
> Middle Row:
> Some non gshock casio 30 dollar special, GShock GW3500b, Oceanus ocw600, Tissot V8, Luminox 1833 Atacama Serirs, Fossil Mets
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

After a concerted effort to take decent photos of all my watches this week, I can now share my meager collection.

Prior to last year I only ever had one watch at a time, and this was my daily beater at that point. Armitron quartz that still gets the occasional compliments


IMG_9341.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Then I started to get into Fossil watches, and my wife bought this as my wedding gift:


Fossil by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

When the battery died on the Armitron last year I picked up another Fossil quartz for daily wear:


IMG_9339.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

After joining WUS, my first purchase was this Getat with a titanium case and hazel brown strap:


Getat homage (MM logo erased) by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Shortly after I jumped on a $20 Timex Weekender Groupon deal:


Timex Weekender by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

And finally my wife bought this Caravelle for Christmas, which I just got onto a bracelet last week:


Caravelle/Bulova by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

That's it so far.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Great collection! I am a noob but have my sights on developing one quite similar to yours.


DPflaumer said:


> Took some pictures of the collection in my new watch box, complete with the new Seagull.
> 
> View attachment 916643
> 
> ...


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Cannot get enough of the Millenium and Bernhardt!


Bradjhomes said:


> Lots of comings and goings recently so I thought I'd post an updated collection
> (sorry for the poor quality pics)
> View attachment 982655
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ghorn11 said:


> Cannot get enough of the Millenium and Bernhardt!


Thanks. You could do a lot worse than getting either (or both!) of these


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Here they are in all their glory.

I still have four in the mail. But, this is where i'm at now.


IMG_0737 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0735 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0730 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr
IMG_0712 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Nice!

I'm eagerly awaiting my Orient Star (shipped today) before doing an updated collection pic.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice collection H3rrington! Do you actually wear that one with all the jewels on it? Looks a little flash for military use. lol


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice collection H3rrington! Do you actually wear that one with all the jewels on it? Looks a little flash for military use. lol


Are you kidding? It's his favorite. He is just ashamed to post it in the WRUW threads.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice collection H3rrington! Do you actually wear that one with all the jewels on it? Looks a little flash for military use. lol


Before I joined wus I wore it daily when I wasn't in uniform. It hasn't been worn since. I've tried it on a few times but just can't seem to walk out the house with it. However, if I ever go back to the club it's probably what I'll put on. Lol

Oddly, it's one of my most complimented pieces.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

H3RRINGTON said:


> Before I joined wus I wore it daily when I wasn't in uniform. It hasn't been worn since. I've tried it on a few times but just can't seem to walk out the house with it. However, if I ever go back to the club it's probably what I'll put on. Lol
> 
> Oddly, it's one of my most complimented pieces.


Awesome collection, H3rrington.

So... are you a Dude named Katie... Or are you a military chick with a bunch of awesome watches? ;-)


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome collection, H3rrington.
> 
> So... are you a Dude named Katie... Or are you a military chick with a bunch of awesome watches? ;-)


Feathers ruffled.

You win


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome collection, H3rrington.
> 
> So... are you a Dude named Katie... Or are you a military chick with a bunch of awesome watches? ;-)


Either very brave, or very foolish; often difficult to separate the two. Shall scan the newspapers to see the outcome.

Ric


----------



## SD 197 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was never really into watches, I fell into that "that's why I own a phone" group. I had a Timex for 13 years (still have it), but for some reason, I have become addicted to collecting watches. I'm not in the position to collect expensive ones, so I like to buy affordable ones that catch my eye for whatever reason.

I also couldn't understand the whole NATO strap thing, until I bought my first one, now that's all I like.

Here is my humble collection....

From lower left to right

1. Timex Chronograph (13+ years and still ticking)
2. Wenger Swiss Army Date
3. Seiko 5 SNK809 Auto
4. Invicta 8929OB Auto (Seiko NH35A movement)
5. Invicta 8926OB Auto (Seiko NH35A movement)
6. Casio Duro 200
7. Seiko 5 Vintage Auto (currently out for service)
8. Disney Mickey Mouse Quartz
9. Casio Edifice
10. Casio Digital Travel

View attachment 1015515


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice collection H3rrington! Do you actually wear that one with all the jewels on it? Looks a little flash for military use. lol


He wears that one when he needs to smack one of his working girls around.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my collection:
View attachment 1015889


Timex - Modded Diver - Parnis - Rodina - Parnis - Tao - Getat

View attachment 1015890
View attachment 1015891

Parnis lume shot + northern lights (horrible camera )

View attachment 1015892

View attachment 1015894


----------



## Undaunted (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is my collection. Group pic first followed by my favourites close up. From the left; Rip Curl Times Square (groomsmen gift), Tissot Visodate, Torgeon T2, Rip Curl Boost (first watch bought), Luminox 3951 and Luminox 1879.


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

A few shots - not really all in my collection and not unique here.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Here what's in my watchbox










From left to right top row: Omega Speedmaster, Omega Seamaster, Oris BC3 Advanced, Certina DS1, Rolex 6694
Bottom row: Longines Hydroconquest, Hamilton Khaki Field 44mm, Glycine Combat 6, VSA Divemaster 500, Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms Mod

and the rest of my quartz, vintage and pieces that I bought earlier in my WIS days that don't get a spot in my watchbox but I still love.









and finally the cheapest watch in my collection but the one I wear the most, my workout watch the Casio DW5600


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow. Pretty nice collection. 
Most of your collection is outside the realms of most people on f71, but you're still more than welcome here


----------



## cotwhy (Sep 1, 2012)

The revolving watch door has finally slowed to a crawl and I'm at a point where I'm very satisfied with my collection. I decided that I don't really want one watch from every category, so I've pared it down to just a handfull.

View attachment 1020107


HMT Janata: Beater (it's too charming to get rid of), Hamilton Intra-matic: Dress watch, Orient Ray: Beater, Omega Speedmaster Reduced: Mini grail/daily wearer, Casio Edifice: Work/Travel watch.
The Orient Star Seeker GMT is still hanging around in the background, but he's up for sale at the moment. Someday my grail-grail, the Explorer II white dial, will fill that spot.


----------



## AlphaChalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is my very small collection.









Vostok Amphibia








Hamilton 42mm Khaki








Orient Blue Ray


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> Took some pictures of the collection in my new watch box, complete with the new Seagull.
> 
> View attachment 916643
> 
> ...


Is this box the B&W outdoor case type 10?


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

My Seiko collection

Top row Seiko 6139 Pogues flanking a Seiko 6139 blue dial diver. Bottom row Seiko 6106, 7016, and 6309. All automatics from 1970-1978 and all in working condition.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

After some adding and subtracting, here is where my collection stands. Again, they are listed in the order I acquired them in.

*Seiko Perpetual Kinetic SNP023* 
View attachment 1023176


*Tissot Le Locle* 
View attachment 1023177


*Seiko SKX007* 
View attachment 1023178

*
Seagull Wuyi Limited (US)* 
View attachment 1023180

*
Alpha Radiomir Chronograph* 
View attachment 1023181
*

Orient Millenium* 
View attachment 1023182

*
Seiko Alpinist SARB017* 
View attachment 1023183

*
Luminox Field Day/Date 1822* 
View attachment 1023184

*
Orient Ray* 
View attachment 1023185


*Aristo Flieger 4H24O* 
View attachment 1023186


*Citizen BM6400 *
View attachment 1023188


*Seagull 1963 Reissue* 
View attachment 1023190


*Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm* 
View attachment 1023191


*Seiko SRP273* 
View attachment 1023192


*Seagull 0430/M190S* 
View attachment 1023193


*Maratac Mid Pilot (2013)* 
View attachment 1023195


*Steinhart Marine 38mm* 
View attachment 1023196


*Kemmner Tonneau* 
View attachment 1023197


*Citizen Air Diver's 200m *
View attachment 1022823


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Tc3 - awesome collection and photography! Do you mind me asking what equipment you used to capture them??


tc3 said:


> After some adding and subtracting, here is where my collection stands. Again, they are listed in the order I acquired them in.
> 
> *Seiko Perpetual Kinetic SNP023*
> View attachment 1023176
> ...


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

My modest collection
View attachment 1023924

View attachment 1023884

View attachment 1023886

View attachment 1023888

View attachment 1023889

View attachment 1023891

View attachment 1023893

View attachment 1023894

View attachment 1023896

View attachment 1023897

View attachment 1023898

View attachment 1023900

View attachment 1023903

View attachment 1023908

View attachment 1023910

View attachment 1023911

View attachment 1023912

View attachment 1023913

View attachment 1023914

View attachment 1023915

View attachment 1023916

View attachment 1023917

View attachment 1023922

View attachment 1023923

View attachment 1023926

View attachment 1023928


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments. I used a compact point and shoot camera, Canon Powershot S100, on its full auto mode with flash turned off. The pictures from the auto mode were turning out better than my attempts at the various manual modes. 



ghorn11 said:


> Tc3 - awesome collection and photography! Do you mind me asking what equipment you used to capture them??


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Great results out of a P&S!! 

Deko, you have some fantastic clarity in your shots as well!

Cheers!


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Tc3, I do have one suggestion. The Alpinist looks a bit out of place and I believe it should be gotten rid of to make room for something more fitting for your lineup. I will gladly take that ugly duckling off your hands. Yes, I am that nice of a guy.


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> Great results out of a P&S!!
> 
> Deko, you have some fantastic clarity in your shots as well!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank my friend.

Some were with natural light, where the results are better.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Some very nice collections here. Question: How do I add my picture to this thread?


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a kind offer! I love this duckling though..

I used to have a subcategory of watches with green dial (see https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-some-green-faces-825837-4.html#post6065251), now only the Alpinist remains. Remain it shall!



ghorn11 said:


> Tc3, I do have one suggestion. The Alpinist looks a bit out of place and I believe it should be gotten rid of to make room for something more fitting for your lineup. I will gladly take that ugly duckling off your hands. Yes, I am that nice of a guy.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

I hope to get one as a birthday gift, at the top of my list!


tc3 said:


> What a kind offer! I love this duckling though..
> 
> I used to have a subcategory of watches with green dial (see https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-some-green-faces-825837-4.html#post6065251), now only the Alpinist remains. Remain it shall!


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Get it while the exchange rate is favorable!


ghorn11 said:


> I hope to get one as a birthday gift, at the top of my list!


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Birthday isn't until September. I'm a broke student, so here's to the exchange rate staying or improving!


tc3 said:


> Get it while the exchange rate is favorable!


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome collections wow! Unfortunately I am limited to my iPhone with Tapatalk.


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a search for all of the things shunned by WUS and started a collection - LMAO

Here's mine; I wear them all. Have yet to find myself wearing some more than others, or neglecting some. Good times...










I'm being lazy, but I'll add the following descriptions anyhow;
ROW 1: 3 Red Line RPM Date (orange, yellow, B/W), Swiss Legend Challenger Chrono (RED)
ROW 2: 4 Red Line Compressor Date (Stainless, Gunmetal IP, Stainless and Black, Black IP with Grey markings ("stealth"))
ROW 3: 3 Swiss Legend Commander Chronos (All Stainless, R/G and Black, Stainless with grey dial); Jorg Gray 
ROW 4: Casio on Ace Timer Pilot 2; Citizen Eco Drive on Ace Timer Pilot 2; Invicta; Invicta
ROW 5: Invicta I-Force Lefty; Invicta; Swiss Precimax Deep Blue II; Blue Festina


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

L to R: Winner Longines Homage, Seiko Black Monster, Bagelsport Day/Date, VSA Maverick GS, Invicta 0420, Getat Fiddy, HMT Jawan, HMT Janata, Vostok Komandirskie Automatic KGB, EcoZilla on Watchadoo

Student, so I don't have a lot of disposable income, but I love my variety.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

My Easter basket...


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Post superseded...


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Simon the Kite Man said:


> I did a search for all of the things shunned by WUS and started a collection - LMAO
> 
> Here's mine; I wear them all. Have yet to find myself wearing some more than others, or neglecting some. Good times...
> 
> ...


What. case. is. that?


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry...bad pic on last post... I will fix when on PC ...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Rhyalus said:


> Sorry...bad pic on last post... I will fix when on PC ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm no fan of Breitling but that Speedy and those Balls are nice! No pun intended.


----------



## ENRGZR (Mar 21, 2012)

Top row: Old Fossils
Bottom Row L to R: Bulova 98A112, Seiko SKX009, Citizen Primo, G-Shock GA100-1A4, Movado 84G21854
Not pictured: Another Fossil, G-Shock GW300


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

HaleL said:


> I'm no fan of Breitling but that Speedy and those Balls are nice! No pun intended.


I am not a fan of Breitling anymore... their designs changed and the only one that I still covet is the Cosmonaut...

The Speedy is only a couple of weeks old and just came off the wrist for the picture... 

Thanks,
R


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

riffraff said:


> What. case. is. that?


LMAO... b-)

20 Watch Wooden Stand Wall Black Lacquer Display Storage Case Fit Up to 60mm

(...and I'm kinda pissed at myself, I should have bought this one: http://www.acetimer.com/30-Watch-Bl...Wall-Display-Storage-Case-Fit-up-to-60mm.html)


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

my photos gone by problems in the annexes, so I'm posting again.


----------



## lukaure (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!
After months of just reading, I finally decided to register! So for my first post I would like to share my modest collection in the making.









Some individual photos














sorry about the picture quality...


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

lukaure said:


> Hi everyone!
> After months of just reading, I finally decided to register! So for my first post I would like to share my modest collection in the making.
> 
> View attachment 1029557


That Sector looks nice in there - how do you like it? I've had my finger on-the-trigger ready to buy one or two over the last month or so, but backed away hoping for a particular model that I've only seen on Klepsoo... Although, I could very easily be talked into a different one (LMAO!)


----------



## lukaure (Mar 31, 2013)

Simon the Kite Man said:


> That Sector looks nice in there - how do you like it? I've had my finger on-the-trigger ready to buy one or two over the last month or so, but backed away hoping for a particular model that I've only seen on Klepsoo... Although, I could very easily be talked into a different one (LMAO!)


It was actually a present from my sister...it seemed a bit flashy at first but now i like it and use it regulary. Overall it is a nice watch if you get it for a good price


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

lukaure said:


> Hi everyone!
> After months of just reading, I finally decided to register! So for my first post I would like to share my modest collection in the making.
> 
> sorry about the picture quality...


Welcome!

Good looking collection!

R


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Update for me. Sold the Seiko 7548-7000. Bought Speedmaster Pro and Shark Diver.










Top: Speedmaster Pro, Helson Shark Diver 40mm, Sumo, Spork, SKX009J
Bottom: SNDA65, Timex Military Field


WRUW - 2013.03.16 by gtxtom, on Flickr


WRUW - 2013.04.01 by gtxtom, on Flickr











WRUW - 2013.02.01 by gtxtom, on Flickr


WRUW - 2012.03.24 by gtxtom, on Flickr


WRUW - 2012.02.04 by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Just got my foam from quasimodo and put all of my watches in the case so I thought it would be a good opportunity to display my collection:


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Did you order the foam cut for the watches or cut it yourself? Looks awesome.


Rentacop said:


> Just got my foam from quasimodo and put all of my watches in the case so I thought it would be a good opportunity to display my collection:
> View attachment 1033894


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Just got my foam from quasimodo and put all of my watches in the case so I thought it would be a good opportunity to display my collection:
> View attachment 1033894


Lol the time on your digital.....


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

Ghorn11, the foam is all die-cut and ready to go pretty much out of the box.

Single-piece construction so you need to pop the pillows out of the slots but that's just a minute's work.

There are more collection shots on my Facebook page here: http://www.facebook.com/themartinatorishere

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Dang, very nice.


Quasimodo said:


> Ghorn11, the foam is all die-cut and ready to go pretty much out of the box.
> 
> Single-piece construction so you need to pop the pillows out of the slots but that's just a minute's work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks ghorn11. I can't say more or the mods will have my ass for promoting a sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Two favorites at the moment, Steinhart OVM and Helson Skin Diver C3 Date.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Ha, I checked it out, it is a great looking setup. I only have one big boy watch and in no way require an entire case, but when I add more I will definitely keep this in mind.


Quasimodo said:


> Thanks ghorn11. I can't say more or the mods will have my ass for promoting a sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Someone loves leather NATOs. Very cool.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad iPhone pic

The family couple months ago
not shown, Benarus, two modded seikos and dagaz Cav

Pam and Magrette gone

Typhoon, custom Pam homage, Magrette rose diver, both LT Bronzo's inbound










Sent from Here


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Been at this for a couple months now. So many more I want, but this is where I'm at now.

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor (going on a Crown and Buckle leather strap when it gets in)
Seiko SSC081
Seiko 7002-7001 Modified w/ orange face on a black kevlar strap w/ orange stitching
Seiko SNK805
Jaqcues Lemans Liverpool Titan
Random Fossil (gift from my wife years ago when we first started dating)
The obligatory Iron Man watch for workouts.

I think I'm going to save for a while and a Deep Blue Daynight will be next up (might be a loonngg while)

Crappy cell phone pic


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Only at it a few months? Great start!


dcannon1 said:


> Been at this for a couple months now. So many more I want, but this is where I'm at now.
> 
> Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor
> Seiko SSC081
> ...


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> Only at it a few months? Great start!


Thanks!

I have this forum to thank for the great start. Been lurking for a while now.

A couple months back I had some play money saved up and thought I'd finally get myself a "nice" watch. I had no real idea what that meant so I started doing some research.

Stumbled on f71 and realized that for my budget instead of being tied to a single, more expensive watch I could do some research and get some nice pieces in a variety of styles, have more options and spend less money.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Getting right down to it..

Since the arrival of my Strela it's had so much wrist time I've been thinking the unthinkable. 
How low can I go? Well, to these four for starters







Aviator, Komandirskie, Strela, Smiths

Taking the circle out a bit wider I get this octet, plus the Aviator







Dirskie, Strela, Raketa Jet, Luch
Smiths,1963, Elgé, Janata








Currently I'm selling some of the outliers that got almost no wrist time, and logging how much the rest get worn

Interesting times!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Getting right down to it..
> 
> Since the arrival of my Strela it's had so much wrist time I've been thinking the unthinkable.
> How low can I go? Well, to these four for starters
> ...


You have fantastic taste!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

waterdude said:


> You have fantastic taste!


Cheers, waterdude!
Black dial count: 3/4 & 5/9 ;-)


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Took some pictures of my current collection, minus the stuff on the chopping block.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..current result of impulsive buys, keepers and beater










top row: vintage Braila NauticSport, triple crown, double inner bezels, handwind movement
vintage Orient King Diver, excellent condition, 21 jewels automatic movement,
Seiko Spork (nothing to say here, my personal grail and a keeper)
Twins Quartz, bought it for 9 $ in supermarket, beaten up but it still works

bottom row: vintage Witt Worldtimer, handwind 17 jewels movement, midsize 33 mm, 
vintage Rolatron, handwind movement (does not work, waiting for rehaul), beautifull dial and fairly good case, 36 mm

vintage watches (axcept Rolatron) are rehauled will be going for sale, maybe I will keep Orient, saving money to buy Nighthawk (again  )


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Took some pictures of my current collection, minus the stuff on the chopping block.


Doesn't matter what you show us, Drew, you'll flip everything but the Alpinist by the end of the month.

Erm, what happened to the Beihai? Already gone?

Ric


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

That binary watch is interesting... b-)



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

OCDood said:


> That binary watch is interesting... b-)


Thanks. It doesn't get worn too often, but I really like it


----------



## InknWatchesNY (Mar 17, 2013)

DPflaumer said:


> Took some pictures of my current collection, minus the stuff on the chopping block.


beautiful collection! brb drooling over your JDM Seikos


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Quick question.... how do I add a picture to this post??


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Click on this button to insert an image. Browse for where you have saved it, then upload image.
View attachment Image.bmp


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Little update with the second Orient King Diver AAA Deluxe and the skeletal friend.








The other box basically is the sentimentals and impulse buys, in this case three friends said goodbye for the Orient KD.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Doesn't matter what you show us, Drew, you'll flip everything but the Alpinist by the end of the month.
> 
> Erm, what happened to the Beihai? Already gone?
> 
> Ric


He sold a Beihai!!! There is something seriously wrong with you my friend  oh wait...there's something seriously wrong with all of us here...but especially Nick Nolte :-D


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

The Naf said:


> He sold a Beihai!!! There is something seriously wrong with you my friend  oh wait...there's something seriously wrong with all of us here...but especially Nick Nolte :-D


Nope, sure didn't!

I did have my Everest up for sale though. Somehow it migrated back to the watch box?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Nope, sure didn't!
> 
> I did have my Everest up for sale though. Somehow it migrated back to the watch box?


Of course, 'twas the Everest (ZhuFeng) you had. So that makes it a double sin. Three hail Mary's and a kick in the bum for that, Herr Drew.

Ric


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

I know it's not much right now but I've got plans to expand as the funds are available. My Binnacle Diver should be here the week after next too and fill out the box.


----------



## jaagiv (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice box... Where did you get and how much ? Looks like what I'm looking for. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

jaagiv said:


> Nice box... Where did you get and how much ? Looks like what I'm looking for.


Wolf Designs watch box here it is on Amazon. I picked mine up for $25 shipped on a MyHabit.com deal. It's really good quality for the price, window is tempered glass not plastic. Comes with a key but I don't bother locking it.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Nice collection! Looks like you are off to a great, diverse start!


IRBilldozer said:


> I know it's not much right now but I've got plans to expand as the funds are available. My Binnacle Diver should be here the week after next too and fill out the box.
> 
> View attachment 1046409


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought a 20 watch box would last a lifetime, but after 5 months hanging around this place I'm not so sure..


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

hosemg12 said:


> I thought a 20 watch box would last a lifetime, but after 5 months hanging around this place I'm not so sure..


That is a great box, I bought the same one about 2 months ago, thought it would take a while to fill...just bought an 8 slot 'Tea Box' for my overflow...


----------



## MGMDET (Mar 26, 2013)

hosemg12 said:


> I thought a 20 watch box would last a lifetime, but after 5 months hanging around this place I'm not so sure..
> View attachment 1046899
> 
> View attachment 1046900
> ...


love the tinkerbell watch


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

My 7 year old thought the empty spot shouldn't go to waste..


----------



## drawdistance (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's my humble collection. Heavily f71 influenced, and I'm a big fan of sub-$100 watches.


----------



## jaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys! I don't post very often, but I've been hanging around this forum for a while, so I thought it's about time to show you my collection. I've only gotten into this hobby about two years ago, but I'm pretty satisfied with it so far!


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

Figured I'd jump in at this point. 





































Got more pics on Facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/themartinatorishere

I deigned the inserts and got the foam manufactured for sale.  And they said I was crazy. Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Very cool Quasimodo, what is the red faced diver, 2nd row, 3rd from the left? I need some red in my box.


----------



## MGMDET (Mar 26, 2013)

hosemg12 said:


> My 7 year old thought the empty spot shouldn't go to waste..


Well time to get her her own 5 slot box and 4 more watches. Oh, and 2 more for you so those slots don't go to waste 

Or I guess you could just get her 1 more and it could be your combined watch box; but why waste an excuse to buy yourself 2 more.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

MGMDET said:


> Well time to get her her own 5 slot box and 4 more watches. Oh, and 2 more for you so those slots don't go to waste
> 
> Or I guess you could just get her 1 more and it could be your combined watch box; but why waste an excuse to buy yourself 2 more.


You my friend are a true man of WISdom!


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Very cool Quasimodo, what is the red faced diver, 2nd row, 3rd from the left? I need some red in my box.


Oooh... I'm rather partial towards red and orange dials. That's a Benarus Megalodon! And that red dial really POPS!


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's a better pic of my watch box


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Time for a box.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> Time for a box.
> View attachment 1049054


We have very similar Bulovas


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

ghorn11 said:


> Time for a box.
> View attachment 1049054


Someone in the straps exchange thread is offering a box for free!


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


H3RRINGTON said:


> Someone in the straps exchange thread is offering a box for free!


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

My orange box


----------



## MGMDET (Mar 26, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> We have very similar Bulovas


Thats makes three of us. But mine is not very useable with the crystal missing (I broke it). Problem is bulova no longer has the crystal and a to have a replica crystal made is $250 (only got one quote).


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

I snapped these pictures recently.. day and night view :-d

















The Aristo Flieger (middle row, second from the right) has been sold and is no longer in my collection.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Awesome collection!


tc3 said:


> I snapped these pictures recently.. day and night view :-d
> 
> View attachment 1052723
> 
> ...


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Props on your sorting. Looks like how I would have a box sorted if my collection was anywhere near this size.



tc3 said:


> I snapped these pictures recently.. day and night view :-d
> 
> View attachment 1052723
> 
> ...


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

Just in case anyone's keen, I've opened an FS thread here for the 32-watch case.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-hardcore-watch-case-32-watches-[brand-new]-pic-heavy-850437.html


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

tc3 said:


> I snapped these pictures recently.. day and night view :-d
> 
> View attachment 1052723
> 
> ...


Fantastic collection! And wow, what is the super bright sterile flieger in the second row?? That's some great lume for a flieger!


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys!



JakeJD said:


> Fantastic collection! And wow, what is the super bright sterile flieger in the second row?? That's some great lume for a flieger!


Do you mean the one to the far right with the blue lume? That's a Citizen BM6400. Or third from the left, which is a Maratac mid pilot (the 2013 really is a field watch now).


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

tc3 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!
> 
> Do you mean the one to the far right with the blue lume? That's a Citizen BM6400. Or third from the left, which is a Maratac mid pilot (the 2013 really is a field watch now).


Yeah, I meant the 3rd from the left. I missed the boat entirely on the older Maratacs. The ones (and the new price!) don't speak to me as much. Shame.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep an eye out on the for sale forum. An older style Maratac pilot pops up for sale every now and then.

Yeah the new price is pretty staggering compared to the original price.. I guess that's just catching up to the market value as the watches still sell out whenever they get any in stock, albeit in days and not hours..



JakeJD said:


> Yeah, I meant the 3rd from the left. I missed the boat entirely on the older Maratacs. The ones (and the new price!) don't speak to me as much. Shame.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Not my collection, but it may be someone on WUS. (Collection by "East Coast Radek," but some guy named "SJORS" :roll: is on a poster/sticker-thingy. :-d )

G-Shock Collectors Corner: East Coast Radek | GStreet

Look at all the colors! :-d


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

My collection is a little lighter, and definitely a lot better:

Because everyone needs a watch you can use when you need to practice sports with your kids or do some lawn work - G-Shock GW-2500B








Everyone needs a field watch. Wenger Swiss Military Field Watch. As a side note....the strap is from Clockwork Synergy....*Do NOT buy one. Buy from Natostrapco.com!!!!*








Fair warning.......The previous two watches are a deviation from my style. As you can see by the following three.....I like divers and Mercedes hands.

My pride and joy. Incredibly long history. No watch will ever beat what this watch means to me. 1961 Rolex GMT Master (1675) with pointed crown guards.








Steinhart Ocean One Black with Ceramic Bezel - Honestly has the best bezel grip (imo) out of my collection. I honestly can't speak highly enough for these next two watches. Unbelievable quality for the money. Not sure how they do it.








Squale 20 Atmos DLC. As stated above, not sure how they get such quality at the price they charge. Amazing timepiece.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

An updated pic!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So my collection has changed some since I posted last. Figured on a gloomy Saturday here in Nova Scotia I would update what I have now. I am by no means a decent photographer so excuse the pictures:

Something that everyone should have:



Something else that everyone should have:



A decent quartz:



Cheap Beater:



Another grab & go quartz:



Yup something else everyone should have:



My 2nd favorite watch right now:



My #1 favorite:



And the place where I keep this entire mess:


----------



## Ramble (Dec 27, 2012)

This is currently what I have for my collection. Honestly, after getting the Alpinist it's the only watch that gets real wrist time. I recently bought the g-shock but that's just for work because i'm too paranoid about banging up my Alpinist.


----------



## torrnt (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been lurking for a few months now and I figured my first post should be my current collection. My first watch that really started it all was an Invicta Lupah, which is long gone, but I had to have it when I saw it in a goodie bag at one of the award shows because we all have to have what the celebrities wear  Fast forward years later... I wanted a watch with some "status" and ended up with this.

*Tag Heuer Formula 1 wac111a.ba0850* My mom and sister bought me this for Christmas 6 years ago


One year later I received the *Oakley Detonator* for Christmas from the old lady. I now use this one to run around with my 2 year old. The chrono comes in handy.


After the Oakley, I started to get into other hobbies. Most of my residual cash went into cars(still have the car just not putting money into it), saltwater tanks(dead hobby), crested geckos(breeding, but just keep pets now), and kayak fishing(still do this, but only need to buy small tackle and bait). Here we are 5 years later and I'm back into watches, but this time with knowledge from forums and a deeper interest. Within the past 4 months I have acquired the following.

*Citizen Signature Grand Classic Automatic NB0040-58A*


*Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Automatic H64515333*

*
Hamilton Khaki Action Automatic H62415153*


My attempt at a lume shot. The Timex Weekender is my son's and the ESQ is the old lady's.


Last but not least... Some straps


My next time pieces will probably be an Alpinist and an OM. Trying to keep this affordable. < $700 for me... So far so good!

Almost forgot... I also have a G-shock I use to go kayak fishing. My sister is in the Philippines diving with it right now.


----------



## JustAnIllusion (Apr 21, 2013)

snaky59 said:


> An updated pic!
> 
> View attachment 1054488


Hey there, may I know the name of the fourth watch on the top row? Im thinking of getting a piece like that, it's beautiful!

Thanks in advance! Have a nice day!


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

JustAnIllusion said:


> Hey there, may I know the name of the fourth watch on the top row? Im thinking of getting a piece like that, it's beautiful!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Have a nice day!


It's known as a Parnis power reserve around here, it can be had for roughly $70 on man-bushijie.com (remove the "-" and sign up for an account to get wholesale pricing)


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

torrnt said:


> I've been lurking for a few months now and I figured my first post should be my current collection. My first watch that really started it all was an Invicta Lupah, which is long gone, but I had to have it when I saw it in a goodie bag at one of the award shows because we all have to have what the celebrities wear  Fast forward years later... I wanted a watch with some "status" and ended up with this.
> 
> *Citizen Signature Grand Classic Automatic NB0040-58A*
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

iceman66 said:


> Beautiful!


Sure is. I don't know why it doesn't get more attention here. This has to be the best watch available under $1000. Probably under $2000.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

Bad cell pics but here they are



































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Sure is. I don't know why it doesn't get more attention here. This has to be the best watch available under $1000. Probably under $2000.
> 
> View attachment 1055716


Forgetting the 2254


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Dapper;

Where did you get that awesome watch box in your Nov. post??!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Well its been a month or two over a year since I've joined WUS, so I thought why not show what I've acquired so far.

My collection isn't as extensive as I would have liked it to be at this point but my money is mostly tied up with a special event in my life which takes priority over this horology obsession. 

Without further adue, here is my collection:

















And last but certainly not least, is the dive watch my father gave me recently. This 1970's Bulova still runs perfectly, but I hope to have it serviced and polished in the future to prolong its life.


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> And last but certainly not least, is the dive watch my father gave me recently. This 1970's Bulova still runs perfectly, but I hope to have it serviced and polished in the future to prolong its life.


Wow! That Bulova is NICE!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who posts here. My wife thought I had a watch problem until I sent her a few of your pictures. 

My very humble collection together for the first and last time. I just sold the caesar chrono. Need to clear a few more out. I want to have six I love.









Top row: Timex quartz; Nautica quartz with internal rotating bezel and the nicest bracelet I've ever worn (all solid links!); Seiko quartz chrono - my first "adult" watch and gift twelve years ago from my now wife
Bottom row: Seiko SNDA61 on Super Oyster; Timex Explorer Alarm Chrono (another gift); Nautica quartz with independent second time and sub seconds; Tommy Bahama in 44mm cushion case; Fossil Decker chrono on C&B oiled leather NATO; Orient Mako XL (pisses me off that Nautica/Timex makes a nicer bracelet than my otherwise brilliant Orient!)

The black Timex and Nautica and the Tommy are on the chopping block next. . .


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

My underwear drawer


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> Bad cell pics but here they are
> View attachment 1059046
> 
> View attachment 1059047
> ...


My grandpa's got a buddha shrine in his house. You have watch shrine. That's hard core.


----------



## Editor (Aug 16, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Just got my foam from quasimodo and put all of my watches in the case so I thought it would be a good opportunity to display my collection:
> View attachment 1033894


What's the yellow one at the bottom left?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> My underwear drawer
> View attachment 1065634


You wear your watches as underwear? Far out.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> You wear your watches as underwear? Far out.


I do the laundry at my house. My underwear drawer is where I hide my goodies from my wife.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So you don't own any underwear? Commando! Bold! I'm impressed! :-D


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

After selling off six affordables over the last 2 months I'm down to these for now. It was a little hard letting the Visodate go but I never wore it anyway. The others weren't significant or getting worn so they were easy to let go.

I'm pretty happy with where I am now and I'm looking forward to the arrival of a Marina Militaire homage as well as a Tissot Couturier. I also have a Redline that's sitting in my desk drawer at work waiting for a coworker to cough up $50 and it's gonzo too.

My next big purchase sometime this year will likely be a Muhle Glashutte 29er Big. Maybe a Boschett Cave Dweller sometime too...

Sorry for the quick cell phone pics taken in my man cave bunker under the garage.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Might as well, since I took the picture...


----------



## mcgarvey17 (May 1, 2013)

billwilson said:


> Bad iPhone pic
> 
> The family couple months ago
> not shown, Benarus, two modded seikos and dagaz Cav
> ...


Looks like a Regette Moana Pacific on the box!!!

Please let me know if anyone is parting with one or knows where I can purchase one. Looks like they very rarely on the market anymore.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> So you don't own any underwear? Commando! Bold! I'm impressed! :-D


I put it on every once in a while, just for kicks.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Spork stays, others are just passing by. Although i will be sorry if I sell KD, I will never find another one in that condition.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

As i have flipped 4 watches in the past month and moved several more in, it is time for an update. This is my collection over 6 months since I was lucky enough / cursed to find this forum. Nothing fancy with the pictures. My wife is out of town with our DSLR. You get pictures from my S3. The first 5 are my regular rotation. They get worn constantly, and I enjoy each one of them.

PAM GMT homage - this was originally a replica that was given to me. I sterilized / distressed the dial and brushed the polished case. It has become a favorite. It has a solid 48 hour power reserve and keeps pretty accurate time.









Omega f300 Chronometer, early 70's - traded a Seiko mini-monster for this. It had a cheap leather band which i switched out for this vintage stainless bracelet.









Zeno-USA Explorer - Thanks Hiro! This has quickly become a favorite.









Bagelsport Explorer II homage - $34, great finish, my most accurate piece... what more could you ask for?









Soki Subariner mod - brushed the case, removed crown guards, red bezel insert, and a leather strap.









These two were my father-in-laws watches. My mother-in-law passed them on to me. They don't get worn often, but my boys have already claimed them when they get older. Left is a Caravelle by Bulova and right is TT Guess.









The one on the left I picked up from a pile of company branded items. It's a Relic w/ a plastic bezel. I tossed a cheap stainless band on it to match. It has never actually been worn. The other is my yardwork/all purpose beater. 









The last one is the whole group happily sitting in their humidor. I have room for one more. Then my humidor will be full. I guess I'll need to buy another humidor...


----------



## ctdwarf (May 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> Might as well, since I took the picture...


That Kadloo is a great look. It opened this thread way back, too. Any idea if it can be found these days?


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

A quick and dirty cell phone photo just for the sake of it.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

need.....more.....Boxes.....


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

G'day all,
Purchased my first mechanical watch just over a year ago and have been hooked ever since. As of a couple of days ago my collection has now reached 29, so I thought it time to share, especially since I just got a new little digital camera. I've read who knows how many threads in the last year and have learned an amazing amount, so thanks to everyone who has posted on the forum, especially F71 where I seem to spend most of my time, and money 

Now to the Photos:
Part 1/4


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

Part 2/4


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

Part 3/4


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

Part 4/4


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

fitz:

excellent photos and outstanding combinations of watch faces with coordinated natos and other straps! :-!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ What he said, FT - dead stylish all round!
Inspiring me to do the same (my collection shots so far have been ensemble pieces)
Some terrific watches (partic Russians), and awesome strap choice
Power to your shutter finger!


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Fitz: Awesome display! You have quite the collection!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Great watches Fitz! Love the two Seagull 1963s, the Mido, the Tissot, the Orient Disc,.....
Fantastic collection!


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, had a great time buying them all until it came time to look at the bank statements. Received an order for 12 Nato straps a week or so ago which is probably fairly obvious. Its amazing how different a watch can seem just by changing the strap. Probably going to be a while before I make another purchase, My motorbike needs work done to it, I've neglected it somewhat. Although I've said no more every time I've got a new one for the last 20 
There are just too many nice watches


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess..still a long way...

Incoming and pre-orders first - Seiko SARB017 and Gerlach Batory Big Date. One watch I have had my eyes on for a while - Precista CAF(someday..)

And here is what I have so far..

Dress Watches

















Dress up and down watches:























And finally the venerable HMTs


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice collection, @Watchowski!
Fine pieces, not the usual suspects, great HMTs, and if that wasn't classy enough, the Kemmner :drool:


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

@OhDark Thank you Ma'm!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Watchowski said:


> @OhDark Thank you Sir!


Madam Helicopter Pilot to you, matey. I made the same mistake. Kath would be the coolest forum member I ever met if she wasn't a nerdy WIS like the rest of us.

Ric


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Madam Helicopter Pilot to you, matey. I made the same mistake. Kath would be the coolest forum member I ever met if she wasn't a nerdy WIS like the rest of us.
> 
> Ric


Rectified my mistake. I just went with the general assumption of the internets.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, no worries, Watchowski!
As Ric says, what I mostly am is a watch anorak, like everyone else around here
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=anorak

Gasp! I've just discovered there is such a thing as a pylon spotter. I feel a lot more normal now!
http://www.pylons.org/


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


>


Thought I would update with my new arrival. I needed a white dial.


----------



## John Cusack (May 17, 2013)

Hello, first post here.

Here's my very affordable collection. On chronological order of acquisition and left to right in picture:

- 1997 Swatch Irony Pergamena, a birthday present for that year: PERGAMENA (YGS708) - Swatch International . The original leather strap didn't last a year, so changed it.
- 1997 Swatch Irony Happy Joe Red. This one I bought like the following year, wanted to have something a bit different with color, either yellow or red and at the end yellow looked like too much. It was about $40 at the time. Strap changed also (red looks too girly) HAPPY JOE RED (YGS408C) - Swatch International

So those two were my workhorses for about a decade and about 3 or 4 years ago I bought:
- Swatch Irony Automatic Heracles. I like the style,movement is ETA although it changes one or two minutes per day, also very light. It was $150 in a store in Vegas, I bought it with the winnings of a day of poker Swatch® United Kingdom - Irony Automatic HERACLES YAS403

About last year I decided that a cheap diver would be a nice addition, so I got an Invicta for $40 off Amazon, great bang for the buck. I don't care for the magnifier on the date, other than that you can hardly get anything better looking at that price.

Finally earlier this year I decided on the whimsical side again and some color, so I got an orange Nautica from Amazon for $65 I think. It's not a chrono, the small dials are 24hr, day of month and day of week but I can hardly see them since I'mover 40 lol. It also came with a black strap (shown in pic)

Now I think I had enough of this foolishness and I want to get a nicer watch in the oh-so-expensive $300 range or so. It's the turn of a white dial, possibly automatic, I like a couple of Graff Zeppelin models for this spot.

Thanks


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

John Cusack said:


> View attachment 1087363
> 
> 
> Hello, first post here.
> ...


Nice watch box bro


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice collection John, welcome! Loved you in Grosse Point Blank, have you done anything since?


----------



## John Cusack (May 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Nice watch box bro


yes, I noticed lol. Present from my wife, I don't want to know if it's more expensive than the watches


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

I've only got three watches. The Seiko SKX007 for Work, the Tissot Visodate as my dress watch and my new Tissot PRS516 for everything else. 
I feel this is perfect for me.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

JimmyVai said:


> I've only got three watches. The Seiko SKX007 for Work, the Tissot Visodate as my dress watch and my new Tissot PRS516 for everything else.
> I feel this is perfect for me.
> View attachment 1088121


Uggh, the PRS516 seconds hand isn't synched up! It's driving me crazy! JK my friend, you've got your bases covered with that fine collection. Congrats!


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 28, 2012)

Took a few pictures of my collection this morning.

Firstly, the "office watch" collection:








From left to right: Zenith 2600 automatic (1960s, inherited from my father); Seiko 5 military; Parnis Power Reserve; HMT Sona and Janata


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 28, 2012)

Followed on by the "bit-less-office-but-still-quite-smart" collection:








(Victorinox Cavalier, Raketa, Seiko 6139-7002)








The "TGI the weekend" collection:








(Vostok Amphibia and Komandirskie)








(Casio G-Shock)

I like having variety and choice, so don't seem to have been able to limit myself just to 3 or 4 pieces, in the way some people can.

Always interested to hear ideas or opinions on what's "missing" or what to look at next. I have a couple of better quality straps on order, but I'm also keen to hear strap/bracelet ideas that might easily change the look of my collection without too much further expense.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Watchowski said:


> And finally the venerable HMTs
> 
> View attachment 1080387


OMG what model is that blue dialed one? I've never seen that.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JimmyVai said:


> I feel this is perfect for me.


Congratulations. Your WUS implant is about to be activated.


----------



## XydtiZen (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok so no JP big 3. An inspiringly eclectic collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

nice collection* Eighteeteewhy, love the parnis, beautiful!!!*


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Orient Black Mako - Seiko SNZJ59 & 53 & SNZH53 - Couple of Parnis white dials - Hamilton Viewmatic


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

IMG_2174 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_2176 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_2178 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Excellent man shelf!


H3RRINGTON said:


> IMG_2174 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2176 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

orient chronoace, tainjin, seagull819.830, fossil something or other with crown and buckle strap(work watch), tissot le locle, tissot t-touch expert titanium, lum-tec bull45 a10 43/100, bulova precisionist claremont, tsovet, nixon (a few more but there up on ebay and not really part of the group.....cold i know.)


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

zekeryan56 said:


> View attachment 1099257
> orient chronoace, tainjin, seagull819.830, fossil something or other with crown and buckle strap(work watch), tissot le locle, tissot t-touch expert titanium, lum-tec bull45 a10 43/100, bulova precisionist claremont, tsovet, nixon (a few more but there up on ebay and not really part of the group.....cold i know.)


I'm almost drooling over the tissot t touch. I've had a crush on that watch ever since I first saw it in wired magazine.

How do you like yours?


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

It is awesome i read of some having problems online but mine has not one, it was* indispensable on one hike! well worth the money.*


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...red Orient is just sold.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's an update pic of my little collection in a cheap eBay case.









And then these two who are in with my tools.








I'm feeling good about the range of formality, forms, and functions that can be acquired with a very small budget and a little help from my friends b-)


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

my 2


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

I've been meaning to post for a while as i've been browsing W.u.s rather alot in the past couple of months , here's my current modest collection .


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

I got my first watchbox in December and posted a photo of its contents then. Since then, the contents have changed quite a bit:

Top Row from Left: Omega Seamaster Professional, Omega Speedmaster Date, DOXA Sub 1000T (replaced Seiko Sumo), Stowa Seatime Prodiver (replaced Marathon TSAR), Tag Heuer Formula 1 (replaced Grande Date version)


Bottom Row from Left: Ball Fireman II (replaced Maratac Pilot), Citizen Promaster Aqualand 20th Anniversary, Citizen Ecozilla Titanium, Seiko Monster


Not in the box: Oris TT1 and Timex Ironman.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

I received my 24th 24 hour watch this month (and then later received numbers 25 & 26). To commemorate I took some pictures of them all, plus my 12 hour watches (minus the ones I have up for sale).

Couple shots below, and more info in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/my-24-24-2-family-shots-871045.html

The 12s:










The 24s:


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Lava Lamp said:


> I got my first watchbox in December and posted a photo of its contents then. Since then, the contents have changed quite a bit:
> 
> Top Row from Left: Omega Seamaster Professional, Omega Speedmaster Date, DOXA Sub 1000T (replaced Seiko Sumo), Stowa Seatime Prodiver (replaced Marathon TSAR), Tag Heuer Formula 1 (replaced Grande Date version)
> 
> ...


Seriously nice collection. Lots of watches I'd own if I had the funds. The aqua land makes me think you might actually do a bit of diving?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

No new watches, yet...  
But I did get a nice watch box. There's empty spaces and one of them is for a Rolex Explorer 214270 I'm saving up for.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## thequietstorm (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright, I finally took a picture of my "collection." Yes they are all field watches, but I believe they are more affordable than field lol. Also I realize now I REALLY need to clean them.







Seiko 5 SNZG07, Bertucci A2-T Vintage, Luminox Field Day Date 1879, Freestyle Ranger

*Edit:* I take HORRIBLE pictures... I can only afford my watch addiction/hobby now, so my old photography hobby and amazing camera's are gone, Iphone pix it is.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally, here is my ever changing 'collection', don't blink it might be different tomorrow























I have realized I am a serial strap changer as well


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> View attachment 1111872


Middle row, first one on the left with the steel bracelet, black dial, black bezel, looks like Omega logo/hands -what is that?

Also, I call "dibs" if you ever want to sell the Glycine with the orange ring around the dial!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Middle row, first one on the left with the steel bracelet, black dial, black bezel, looks like Omega logo/hands -what is that?


That's the Kadloo Mediterranee, just put the bracelet on it today.



docvail said:


> Also, I call "dibs" if you ever want to sell the Glycine with the orange ring around the dial!


Ahh, the Glycine Combat 07 (ref 3868), that one has quickly become my favorite watch - I bought it pre-owned from the bay, there is a similar one on F29, but the seller is asking way too much $. Anything else catch yer fancy? Maybe a trade could be in order for an auto-chrono??


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys, some amazing pieces you've got there!

Here's my collection at the moment. Mostly vintages, some affordable favorites, and a couple of odd balls. 









1. Seiko 6138-0049 - Newest addition. Long time mini grail.
2. Seiko 6138-0030
3. Seiko 4006-6031 Bell-Maic
4. Seiko 6309-8020 - I love that this old thing has no "5" on the dial. It kinda has a SARB look to it.
5. Seiko 7019-7190 - My first automatic that got me into collecting
6. Seiko A359-4010
7. Orient CEM65001B Black Mako - Bought it and love it on a bracelet. Currently on silicone rally strap.
8. Orient CET05001W Sky
9. Croton - Got it here in a giveaway. Nice little Seamaster homage. Thanks Adam!
10. Casio AMW320
11. Sector Expander
12. Swatch Irony Chrono
13. Roamer Searock
14. Omikron - Funky little vintage swiss manual wind. 
15. Cerruti 1881 - Fashion watch from the pre-collecting days.
16. Swatch Scuba
17. Swatch Dante
18. Attainable grail - Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono

Thanks!

Dejan K.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

koska23 said:


> View attachment 1118234
> 
> 
> Dejan K.


Great 6138 watches, where can I get some of those and for how much?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Ahh, the Glycine Combat 07 (ref 3868), that one has quickly become my favorite watch - I bought it pre-owned from the bay, there is a similar one on F29, but the seller is asking way too much $. Anything else catch yer fancy? Maybe a trade could be in order for an auto-chrono??


Anything I want in your collection? Hmmm...it would need to be in good condition, but lemme see...

The DS-First is a possibility, but I've already got a DS-1...the blue trident is nice, though I'd prefer it in the Black/Orange combo...the PVD Glycine with the bezel has potential...

I thought the DS-First was your new favorite? You're always posting it in WRUW, it seems to me. C'mon, lemme have that Combat 07. I have so little to live for. Have you no respect for "dibs"?


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> Anything I want in your collection? Hmmm...it would need to be in good condition, but lemme see...
> 
> The DS-First is a possibility, but I've already got a DS-1...the blue trident is nice, though I'd prefer it in the Black/Orange combo...the PVD Glycine with the bezel has potential...
> 
> I thought the DS-First was your new favorite? You're always posting it in WRUW, it seems to me. C'mon, lemme have that Combat 07. I have so little to live for. Have you no respect for "dibs"?


So little to live for? A big watch entrepreneur and master carpenter like yourself? I'll tell ya what, when I get back to PA next year perhaps I'll venture over to the Jersey side and we'll play some cards, maybe a watch or 2 will end up in a pot?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> So little to live for? A big watch entrepreneur and master carpenter like yourself? I'll tell ya what, when I get back to PA next year perhaps I'll venture over to the Jersey side and we'll play some cards, maybe a watch or 2 will end up in a pot?


Bro...I can't take advantage of a friend like that.

"Big watch entrepreneur" Hah!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my current collection, hope you like it 


2013-06-13 19.03.08 by muchacho86, on Flickr

2013-06-13 19.02.07 by muchacho86, on Flickr

2013-06-13 19.05.12 by muchacho86, on Flickr
Getat Pam homage

2013-06-13 19.06.46 by muchacho86, on Flickr
Parnis Big Pilot with a brown croc strap

2013-06-13 19.07.40 by muchacho86, on Flickr
Glycine Combat Sub LE

2013-06-13 19.08.12 by muchacho86, on Flickr
Trustworthy Orange Monster

2013-06-13 19.09.05 by muchacho86, on Flickr
Handsome Rodina Automatic

2013-06-13 19.09.26 by muchacho86, on Flickr
Alpha Chrono


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's some of them:

















































 

More here on my flickr.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

A real mixed bag at the moment, I used to be a little more organized in my purchases.

Citizen Orca, oddly I get so many pm's or emails asking if I am prepared to sell.



Sekonda 3883 my wedding day watch from 5 years back.



Seiko Sumo, awesome watch. Don't believe all the 20mm bracelet haters.



Seiko BB tribute, the first mod I completed myself. I done the mod last November and because of the snowflake hands my wife christened it the Christmas watch and the watch was set aside until December.



Longines Ultra-Chron from 1970, my grandfathers retirement watch.



Magrette Bronze, my most worn watch.



Casio AE-1200WH-1B, a recent pick up from the sales forum. I need to loose a few pounds ( ok more than a few ;-) ) and I picked it for exercising.



Seiko SARB065 my new arrival and last for a few months until I can pay for my trip to the US to visit the in-laws.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Richard- said:


> Citizen Orca, oddly I get so many pm's or emails asking if I am prepared to sell.


So what's the answer?


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> So what's the answer?


How much you offering ;-) :-d

Every watch I have purchased I have said not for sale but I think I am just a flipper and I suppose every watch has it's price, the fun factor of this watch and the awesome titanium case/bracelet is what makes it my most likely keeper so the "closed for business" on this one is up atm


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> OMG what model is that blue dialed one? I've never seen that.


It's Avinash. That dial is really something. My favorite among HMTs.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Finally got around to photographing my modest collection.

From left to right:

Kenneth Cole KC1568 Quartz Chronograph
Burberry BU1350 Quartz Chronograph (absolutely beautiful sunburst dial, not seen well in pics)
Invicta 8926c w/ NH35
Tisell Type-A Flieger
Bagelsport Explorer II Homage
Tiger Black Bay Homage
Citizen Nighthawk





































And here is my collection of straps, bracelets and spare parts.










I'd like to expand my collection, but I find myself wearing each individual watch less and less as it grows, which doesn't allow me to appreciate each one as much as I'd like...what a dilemma.


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Enjoyed looking at all your collections so I'll throw mine out there. A few that I didn't see going through this thread, though I may have missed them with all the great pictures to go through, and a forum favorite. Enjoy. 
My collection in order of purchase: (and wow do these watches really need to be cleaned- you can tell they don't sit in the box polished all day).

Seiko SNQ105- First ever watch and I still wear it quite often. Dresses up and down well. The bands kinda blah and still stiff by the lugs after all this time, but I like the case design and how it sits on my wrist. The silver dial and markers really catch the light well. 






















Victorinox Infantry Small seconds - 241376. Always wanted a hand-winding watch and this doesn't disappoint. I don't know much about watches but the quality is as nice as watches I've tried on that cost double what I paid for this (no need to tell the sales lady they cost more than I make in month and I could never afford one). Also the green and creme combo is a bit different but still subtle and well done. 






















Citizen Nighthawk- Purchased because of this forum. (GREAT BUY). Probably my most worn watch outside of work, very cool and versatile. I don't know what citizen puts on these dials but its super clear and lots of people have commented on this one. 















Victoriox Original- Super lucky find at $70.00 very lightly used. I wear it to work and have banged it pretty good on door frames, plastic totes filled with merchandise, etc. and it's holding up great so far. 















Group Shot








I think my next watch will be my first automatic and something a little smaller to suit my wrist size for everyday wear. It'll take a while to save up for it but I've got my eye on the Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38mm.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Well finally sat down and photographed all my watches today with the exception of the C11 in replacement limbo. Posting them in the order they were acquired.

Maratac Pilot (46mm)








Orient Star Somes















Christopher Ward C60 Trident














2011 WUS Chinese Moonphase














Maranez Layan














Christopher Ward C11 Makaira Pro


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

plot said:


> Finally got around to photographing my modest collection.
> ...
> Tisell Type-A Flieger
> ...


Hi 42mm? Where did you bought it?
I want one too :-d
Thanks


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

crosswind said:


> Hi 42mm? Where did you bought it?
> I want one too :-d
> Thanks


I bought mine off of the WUS Sales forum. I found Tisell's site at one point but can't remember what it was called, since it was all in Korean.

Fortunately there's one on sale right now right here (I am not affiliated or familiar with the seller at all):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/redu...ed-hands-excellent-handmade-strap-834621.html


----------



## eskamobob1 (Apr 18, 2013)

NiceGuyTom said:


> View attachment 1091720
> 
> 
> Orient Black Mako - Seiko SNZJ59 & 53 & SNZH53 - Couple of Parnis white dials - Hamilton Viewmatic


i havent found someone else that has one yet, so how do you like your grand complication homage (parnis w/ 4 sub-dials)? i have wanted one forever, but havent been able to find a review... how would you say it compairs to a ~$100 seiko persay?

also jelly of that hamilton btw... its one of the few hamiltons i like


----------



## thequietstorm (Oct 3, 2012)

It's as if EVERYONE has a Nighthawk except me. I will have one by the end of August. I'm hoping to find the japanese version with the white chapter ring though. I think my search just got more difficult.


----------



## am112523 (Sep 18, 2012)

My slowly growing modest collection. What do i need next?


----------



## krisone (Dec 15, 2011)

My very small, very affordable Collection: Tissot PRC 200 Automatic, Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red, Steinhart Ocean Two:


----------



## K Kruiser (Feb 28, 2013)

My lovely wife got me a pretty cool watch case with my name etched on the glass for Father's day. Here's my collection. I'm missing another G-Shock and a Eco-Drive Chrono I'm waiting on.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## lonewolf9 (Dec 5, 2011)

My current collection. Mostly quartz but there are a couple autos in there.









From left to right:
Dress - Citizen Eco-Drive, Tissot Visodate
Racing - Tissot PRC 200, VSA chrono classic
Aviation - Hamiltion khaki ETO, Seiko SNN233
Diving - Hamiltion khaki scuba, VSA Maverick GS


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

from top left: boy sized tudor / **** quartz / sterile sub homage / kemmner turtle / casio mq24 / pagol
from bottom left: casio f91w (in a very sorry shape) / norexa / humark / humark / vulcain alarm / octo


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

am112523 said:


> .... What do i need next?


Well, I'll go out on a limb and say "a watch case/box". Stone floors aren't known to be very kind to watches, I reckon. ;-p


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Quick sharing. 

From top left to bottom right: Axcent Turbo LE (quartz), Steinhart Racetimer blue, Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro orange, Hamilton Pan Europ Calibre H31, Jaragar M24, Meisterart Prowerke Manual Chronograph, Getat PAM111, BlueRadish Chocolate PAM359, Magrette Moana Pacific Diver Pro LE, Homemade MM 1950 Steampunk.










I feel awkwardly content with this. Weird feeling.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

that's a fantastic collection mort, somewhere i could see my own collection going!


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Usually they are in a ugly watch box. The 'better' box is on it's way...
Missing a couple of watches in my opinion (should be able to find a good affordable PAM homage and maybe a simple Skeleton watch). Anyway, watches are as stated in my sig (Casio battery is down, did not take it in the picture).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Quick sharing.
> 
> From top left to bottom right: Axcent Turbo LE (quartz), Steinhart Racetimer blue, Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro orange, Hamilton Pan Europ Calibre H31, Jaragar M24, Meisterart Prowerke Manual Chronograph, Getat PAM111, BlueRadish Chocolate PAM359, Magrette Moana Pacific Diver Pro LE, Homemade MM 1950 Steampunk.
> 
> ...


and so you should! The Steinhart and Pan Europ stand out to me - and that's saying something considering I love the orange Trident and everything Magrette has ever produced


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Received my watch box (it's a bad quality one, do not like it yet...) Anyway, pics or it did not happen:


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are some shots of my current crop of watches,

























Top (L-R): Wenger, Seiko 5, Vostok, Heuer, Eddie Bauer
Middle and Bottom (L-R): Seiko 6139, Glycine Combat Sub, Vulcain

I just got the Vulcain back from repair/service and couldn't be happier with the outcome. It was my grandfather's watch and in really rough shape. A fellow WUS member got it running again, put on some new hands and a new crystal. I love it.


----------



## efstuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 2 very casual watches and a planet ocean as a graduation gift, so I needed something in the middle - leading me to watchuseek and buying a Gerlach M/S Batory Small Seconds. Just searching these forums makes me want to be a collector! So many beautiful watches out there. I think I really like the idea of microbrands or more local stuff. Anyways...here's what I have.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

How is the quality of that Eyki Overfly ? They have a few watches I like, but I do not know anything about them



Raznov said:


> Received my watch box (it's a bad quality one, do not like it yet...) Anyway, pics or it did not happen:
> 
> View attachment 1138457
> 
> ...


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> How is the quality of that Eyki Overfly ? They have a few watches I like, but I do not know anything about them


It's cheap, it feels quiet cheap (the casing etc. feels / is plastic) but it uses one of the better quartz movements. As a timekeeper, it's a great watch.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Here are a few of my most worn from the collection



Top
1. 1971 Gruen Precision
2. 1970s? Orient King Diver
3. 1950s? Zodiac Automatic
4. 1950s? Elgin Self Winding
5. 1970s-80s? Seiko 5

Center
6. Year Unknown Crosby 17 jewel

Bottom
7. HTM Janata (with repainted "Fantasy Dial")
8. HMT Maurya
9. HMT Janata
10. HMT Jawan
11. Year unknown Waltham


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Soon they will be 4


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

My five gems, in Olympic formation!

From the top left: Seiko SKX007, Orient Mako XL, Alpha GMT, Orient Mako, Casio MDV-106


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

An update on my collection. Sold off my 8926, my Kenneth Cole and my Tiger BB.

What remains:










Tisell 42mm Automatic Flieger
Bagelsport Explorer II Homage
Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military
Burberry Chronograph
Citizen Nighthawk

Still in the process of trying to sell my Burberry Chronograph in order to finance either a Rodina or a Branco.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ten watches for me now:
Elgé, Prim, Smiths, Komandirskie
Speedmaster, Smiths W10 birth year, Raketa Jet, Poljot Aviator 1








Two Poljot chronos: civvie 3133, Sekonda 3017 Strela


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't post here for a while now... here it is atm:


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

Figured I'd post these up in case someone was looking for examples of these combinations (plus I get to show off my "collection"). I just picked up the two Orients... they're great!
*
Orient CEM75001B ("Mako"), Seiko SNGZ15, Orient ER2A004D*



















*Mako on black Hirsch Mariner*










*Mako on dark brown Hirsch Mariner (I LOOOOOOOOVE this look)*










*Stock Mako*










*Mako on Seiko SNGZ15 strap*










*Mako on stock Orient ER2A004D on stock strap*









*
Orient ER2A004D on stock brown leather strap
*








*
Orient ER2A004D on dark brown Hirsch Mariner leather strap
*








*
Seiko SNGZ15 on black Hirsch Mariner leather strap
*








*
Seiko SNGZ15 on brown Orient leather strap
*








*
Seiko SNGZ15 on dark brown Hirsch Mariner leather strap
*








*
Seiko SNGZ15 on stock strap
*


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

My current Big 3 rotation:






























Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SMP_DON said:


>


Get some PVD hardware on that son!

The NATO Strap Co. - Solid NATO's with PVD Hardware

The NATO Strap Co. - Striped NATO's with PVD Hardware


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Get some PVD hardware on that son!
> 
> The NATO Strap Co. - Solid NATO's with PVD Hardware
> 
> The NATO Strap Co. - Striped NATO's with PVD Hardware


*I have a bunch of PVD NATOs, still waiting for Jay to make a PVD Moto Italia....
I Scotch Brited the SS hardware, none of that shiny s**t.
*

*DON*


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

crosswind said:


> Soon they will be 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are most of mine....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A few more..


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

martinzx said:


> A few more..


You sure thats all? 
What a huge collection!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I wear these:
(I have six others in a drawer as repair projects)

















My girlfriend wears these:









EDIT: Already outdated. I have the Wenger and Invicta for sale and 2 Seiko Monsters (Black & Orange) joined the collection.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> View attachment 1153484


That could have been my collection, including the Swatch Windfall, but I sold mine recently  I really like the milky white alpha, is that an ordinary 44mm?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

m0rt said:


> That could have been my collection, including the Swatch Windfall, but I sold mine recently  I really like the milky white alpha, is that an ordinary 44mm?


The case shape is different from a Luminor, and it's not quite Radiomir either... Radionor? Lumimir? It's nice though, has a Miyota automatic as well. It came on a bracelet but I put it on leather.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Little update.


----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello all! I've been a huge fan of this site for a long time and you guys have Definitely influenced a few purchases- glad I finally registered! Anyway I've been collecting for a while and had to sell a few heavy hitters that I'd love to have back but all in all this is a few that I have in steady rotation- sorry in advance for the pics as these are pics from my phone -

Cheers all!! Happy to be here! 👍










































































































Sorry-
I'm Obv getting carried away- I have alot of pics as I'm also addicted to straps 😣


----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)

More to follow...✌😜


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Kings and Aces said:


> More to follow...✌😜


Christ, that lot added together's already worth more than my car.

Very very nice, though.

What else yer got coming?

Ric


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Christ, that lot added together's already worth more than my car.


Same here. And my car's brand new b-)


----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Ric, I appreciate that! I got some nice vintage pics on the way.. nothing crazy though!!! I can prety much find a watch i like at every price point, im not into snobbery! 👎...Keep in mind though, I used to work on the retail side of things... And I MAY have taken advantage of those employee discounts!!! But make no mistake- this watch collecting thing is surely a vice!
😏👍


----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)

Ill try to post some pics later on today! 
Enjoy your Sunday everyone! ✌😎


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha your beaters are more expensive than my best watch!


----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's a few more...


----------



## Kings and Aces (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)




----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

My humble collection. The Orient marks my beginning in the WUS forum. It will grow further thought! Better watches and an proper watch box!

Best regards!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

ANev said:


> My humble collection. The Orient marks my beginning in the WUS forum. It will grow further thought! Better watches and an proper watch box!
> 
> Best regards!


Nice collection. What is that one with the black dial and gold bezel (on the gold? and black nato)? Also the one with the orange accents?


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

soulbazz said:


> Nice collection. What is that one with the black dial and gold bezel (on the gold? and black nato)? Also the one with the orange accents?


The one with orange accents is an Seiko Sportura:









The goldish one is an Aeromatic:

















Edit: I´m sorry I´ve misunderstood your question. That one is my first "real" watch. My mother offered it to me 20 years ago!

It´s an Camel Trophy equador. Diver style, 20 ATM, quartz watch.
Here in blue:


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

So I only have 8 watches. Not a fact that I'm sad about, considering I used to have over 120. Though considering 50% of my remaining collection is Seiko, you could say I'm a little addicted lol.

The SKX009 was a high school graduation present (yes, really), and the SNK809 is kinda special to me. It's worn and beaten and has all kinds of wtf damage to it, like I discolored the crystal...I don't even know how, but it was the watch I wore during the roughest part of my life, where I was working 4 jobs, McDonalds, a department store, a sawmill, and running my own lawn mowing business (yes I was that butch and crazy at one time. you do what you have to to get by). Talk about a champ. it's got scars for character.









On the left is my newest addition, my SNK601. I wanted something slightly more gender appropriate for a daily wearer. No stories yet, but it'll have it's time... muahahaha! And on the right...my uncle gave it to me and it's just really neat. Arctura Chrono.









On the left, vintage women's orient. manual wind and steel case  on the right, my HMT that is sick now. the stem doesnt click right, so it's retired to light duty. It was my most recent daily wearer, still very significant to me.









Left: women's Timex quartz. A slightly misguided gift, but it's nice to have and the thought was really appreciated. It's good for those times when nothing I own looks right with what I'm wearing. Right: Vintage Wyler Incaflex. I don't know what gender it is, but I picked it up for $8 at an antique store in Gettysburg. it's fun ^_^









I only have two gender appropriate watches haha.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

ANev said:


> The one with orange accents is an Seiko Sportura:
> 
> The goldish one is an Aeromatic:
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks. Those are nice looking watches, I didn't even notice the square one until you posted the additional pictures. The Camel one is really unique, I like it.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's a blurry picture of my mechanicals (right now:-d).






Update: Picture is already obsolete.:roll:


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Here's a blurry picture of my mechanicals (right now:-d).


Ohhhhhhh so much beautiful in one picture!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Ohhhhhhh so much beautiful in one picture!


Thanks dude!


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Great collection. Love them all. The best of the affordables are there. :-!


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Only 4 watches for me, and as can be seen by the picture.... I like clean dials.

Steinhart Nav B 44mm, Seiko Five, Seiko SARB035, and G Gerlach 303.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a part of my collection, some are missing on the picture because they need to be fixed or are in bad condition.










Sekonda chronograph 3058, Antead Oceanis, Getat 1950 MM power reserve, Casio G-Shock DW-004
Swatch Irony chrono "Troublemaker", Swatch Touch black, Swatch Scuba Libre "Stormy", ODM illumi+
Shark Gulper, Winner Skeleton watch, Route 66 Chicago limited edition #183/666, Blancier Desert Wolf, MetaWatch Strata


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Got a new wolf designs box, really is apples and oranges compared with my old el cheapo one!









From top left to bottom right. 
Getat mm, Stowa mo arabic, Longines Hydroconquest, Steinhart ocean gmt, Tungsten fasion watch (sentimental), Michael kors fashion watch (sentimental), G shock Gulfman, Casio beater. I also have a speedy pro that is currently getting serviced.

Cheers, chris.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Jealous of your well rounded collection! If I had some coin, this is what mine would look like. 


waterdude said:


> Here's a blurry picture of my mechanicals (right now:-d).
> View attachment 1160515


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

ghorn11 said:


> Jealous of your well rounded collection! If I had some coin, this is what mine would look like.


Thanks!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Got a new wolf designs box, really is apples and oranges compared with my old el cheapo one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, you have an excellent collection, for a second I thought you were sending a message to the collective :rodekaart but now I realize you're just covering that dodgy logo.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Cheers iceman, haha yeah you're right..tactical logo covering at its best right there  I had just got back from a bike ride and that happened to be the finger with the least amount of chain oil on it.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Well after several months of buying and flipping, I finally have my humble collection at a place where I feel relatively happy about. Are we really ever though? :-] So I feel comfortable enough to share. I want to thank all the members for your kind words and solid advice. I love all these watches although I do have the Seiko sold. A decision I am regretting already.

From left to right. Orient Flient B dial - Seiko SKZ245 - Christopher Ward Malvern Aviator MKII - Bernhardt Binnacle Sea Shark - Obris Morgan Branco

Special thanks to a couple of forum members for smooth transactions and to NATO strap co. for some of the straps.


----------



## watchlover (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello
i am new to this forum - here are some of my watches :







My Blue Croton







My Green Invicta







Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Update:

MkII Kingston.










Tudor Submariner.










Orient Golden Eye.










Seiko Orange Monster.










Casio G-Shock Solar/Atomic Gulfman.










Wenger Terragraph Automatic.










G-Shock DW-6600


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Down sized, but I REALLY like these 2.









Sent by Telegraph via Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My collection at the moment:










From top left: Kadloo Ocean Millenium, Certina DS-1, Seiko SKX007, Lew & Huey Riccardo Prototype, WUS CMWF 2012 Dual Crown (I've been calling it "the Two-Headed Hydra").

Not pictured - Riccardo Prototype in Blue/Red, since it's a dummy (non-working) movement, and a Rule 9 breaker I'll eventually modify - pretty sure it's a Seiko automatic movement.

Incoming - Acionna Prototypes, the 2013 F71 project watch, and possibly the CMWF ST-5 if a couple more people drop out, or someone wants to sell me their blue or red dial.

Close-ups:


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Just some a few now in pic as boxed ready to sell or on wrist or wife's wrist(yes she borrows!)









Edit::
Added some pics of some of the others now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

timmywileman said:


> Just some a few now in pic as boxed ready to sell or on wrist or wife's wrist(yes she borrows!)


Nice, what's the watch left, second from the bottom? (white dial)


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

T_I said:


> Nice, what's the watch left, second from the bottom? (white dial)


The cushion dial? If so it's a Junkers first Atlantic flight auto got for a snip on amazon warehouse deals its really nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

timmywileman said:


> The cushion dial? If so it's a Junkers first Atlantic flight auto got for a snip on amazon warehouse deals its really nice


Looks nice indeed. Amazon states that the movement of the version they have on sale now is quartz. Are there 2 versions or is Amazon in error?


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

T_I said:


> Looks nice indeed. Amazon states that the movement of the version they have on sale now is quartz. Are there 2 versions or is Amazon in error?


Not sure as I said it was a warehouse deal on amazon in the uk the Junkers item number is 64501

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

timmywileman said:


> Not sure as I said it was a warehouse deal on amazon in the uk the Junkers item number is 64501


Thanks, there are 2 versions, this one with small date at 3 and the logo at 6 and the quartz with big date at 12, together with logo.










I like the automatic more. Great find. Congrats.


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

T_I said:


> Thanks, there are 2 versions, this one with small date at 3 and the logo at 6 and the quartz with big date at 12, together with logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy if you pull the trigger and get one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

docvail said:


>


Like how the Lew & Huey Riccardo is the second close up shot. You know, just this watch I designed and had built for this company I started, No Biggie.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Whoa, whoa, and WHOA!!!  Very nice!

=Patti



martinzx said:


> Here are most of mine....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

WalshWatch said:


> Like how the Lew & Huey Riccardo is the second close up shot. You know, just this watch I designed and had built for this company I started, No Biggie.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I've got one incoming, a few listed on the sales forum, and a few that don't get much time...but this is the core constituency (plus the Mako which will arrive tomorrow).








Left to right:
Wenger Aquagraph Nightforce. Beater.
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic. Dress watch.
Breitling Superocean Steelfish. It can and does do anything and everything and is my favorite and most valued/ valuable watch.
Invicta 8926 Black Bay homage. Daily wear/ rotation.
Tissot Quadrato Chrono: First "real" watch, high sentimental value, nicely straddles dressy/ sporty line.
Locman Stealth Chrono. Daily wear/ rotation.
Timex Weekender. Daiky wear/ rotation/ "dress beater."


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well after 1.5 years of being a part of the forum thought I would update my collection. 3 pieces have stayed since I first joined... Citizen Nighthawk, Orange Monster and the SKX007 which are here:




These are the ones that I have bought from F29 over the past months and I think my collection is fairly complete for me. The Steinhart Apollon does call out to me but alas with 6.5 inch wrists I feel it may be to big with a 56mm Lug to Lug.







Sorry about my terrible photo skills. Here is a group shot of the normal rotation right now:


Thanks for this forum and all I have learned from you guys.


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

Have always loved this thread, and before today had a smattering of pictures of each watch I own but didn't really have any group shots. Well, it was absolutely gorgeous and being the amateur photog that I am thought that a bright day would be a good chance to spend some time outside and get a couple of group shots....well, I got the shots but learned that in my beginner hands sunlight is NOT my friend. I decided to categorize my pictures by band type:

The SS Bracelets:








Bernhardt Sea Shark, Orient Mako, Omega Seamaster 2531.80, Sinn 556I, and a SARB035

The Leather Straps:









Vintage Tissot Antimagnetique (refinished dial, movement circa 1944), Stowa Antea 365, and a HMT Janata

And finally, the miscellaneous:









A TSAR, OM, and a Blue dude with modded bezel

Each watch is currently on my preferred-for-that-watch strap, which changes with the seasons (gotta love the American Midwest). When I joined last June I owned only the Mako and a Citizen BM8180 - needless to say my collection has changed in the 1+ years I have been around. And with 3 watches on my horizon for the next 6 mos. (F71 forum watch, Halios Tropik, and a No-logo Stowa Flieger), I wouldn't say my collection is done yet. My goal is to keep my collection at 12 or below, which is going to prove plenty difficult. Thanks for looking!









Brian


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

brwaldm said:


> Have always loved this thread, and before today had a smattering of pictures of each watch I own but didn't really have any group shots. Well, it was absolutely gorgeous and being the amateur photog that I am thought that a bright day would be a good chance to spend some time outside and get a couple of group shots....well, I got the shots but learned that in my beginner hands sunlight is NOT my friend. I decided to categorize my pictures by band type:
> 
> The SS Bracelets:
> View attachment 1171551
> ...


Fantastic collection dude!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow great collection.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes indeed, that is a great collection, I don't know what you'd drop in order to make your additions, but if the Sinn comes to mind, I call dibbs!


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Fantastic collection dude!





quicksilver7 said:


> Wow great collection.


Thanks for the kind words! I would say that my collection has been heavily influenced by the great people of f71!



iceman66 said:


> Yes indeed, that is a great collection, I don't know what you'd drop in order to make your additions, but if the Sinn comes to mind, I call dibbs!


Thanks! I would say my Sinn has probably been my most versatile watch, as I bought it slightly used with both the bracelet and Sinn leather strap, and have added an Italian rubber strap, black, and gray zulu that I can also wear it on. It's like getting a new watch every time I change a strap!


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

My collection, in no particular order:

Tag Heuer Kirium. This was my only 'decent' watch for years and I wore it all the time (hence the dings and stratches):








I then started to get into 'Affordables' and picked up a few automatic Ricohs:





























I had a short-lived 'thing' for Festina (all started when I fell in love with the Havana):























My eye was caught by the unusual styling of Rado:



























Then it was open heart dials, sparked by the Bulova:









Followed by the Android Volcano skeleton (I'm still not sure if I like this watch):









Then a decent manual watch:









And, most recently, a couple of Parnis Power Reserves that I have swapped onto bracelets:















The unusual Franchi Menotti automatic LE:









And finally, the ubiquitous diver, a Seiko 7002 (my weekend beater).









Thanks for looking, I would be interested to hear your thoughts.

What do you think I need to fill any gaps?


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

My humble collection, in order of acquisition.







Tissot PRC 200. The watch that got me into collecting







Emporio Armani AR-0245







Fossil Decker Chronograph







Orient Blue Ray







Guess W16014G1







Swatch Blackie







Bulova 98G14 (1998 model)

If you have any comments or suggestions (I really dig divers watches), feel free to share.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

My collection right now.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well after 1.5 years of being a part of the forum thought I would update my collection...


Really nice collection, I should pick up one of the Magrette pieces sooner or later...

Well I sold off my Aquaman and Albacore and got Tuna instead. Also my Amphibia is missing as it died after a few weeks.  Currently on it's way to Russia for warrenty repair.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn that Tuna looks nice. Great Collection. That Apollon is calling my name...along with that Sumo. You have built an excellent collection with lots of versatility. Yes you should get a Magrette. Replace the Scuba Dude with a Moana Pacific Professional....I don't see PVD there in ur collection


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Damn that Tuna looks nice. Great Collection. That Apollon is calling my name...along with that Sumo. You have built an excellent collection with lots of versatility. Yes you should get a Magrette. Replace the Scuba Dude with a Moana Pacific Professional....I don't see PVD there in ur collection


Yes I do need a pvd watch and Moana PP looks super sweet. No funds right now so maybe next year...


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

This is my collection after the first significant turn over. I sold off a few pieces to get rid of overlap and ones that were not getting sufficient wrist time.

I also picked up a number of different straps and bracelets to balance everything out. I still favor bracelets but the leather bands and nato straps definitely have their place.



I realized after taking this picture that I don't own a single watch with numbers on the face. The HMT LE white pilot should fix that when it arrives.


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Thought I would post pics of my collection warts n all


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Next six


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

And the next


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

And more


----------



## ray_f (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anybody tell me the origin of this watch?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread is for people to post their collections. I'm sure if you posted it as a new thread on the forum more people would be able to see your question and maybe help you.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,

new to WUS, and somewhat coming back to the world of watches, after wearing the same one for 14 years (first thing I bought myself after I got my first real job).

I'm afraid I went on a mini-binge, and within a week just bought the following:

Orient Bambino









Orient Black Mako (purchased from tguerin18)









and just purchased this Citizen from ebay for a very decent price









Also eyeing the white HMT Inox, and possibly the HMT Janata, but will have to wait for a little while now.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

A great way to announce yourself on WUS. Great watches and well respected around here!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you, it's been fun so far looking at everyone's collections. I tend to go for watches that i like the look of regardless of name brand, but hope that as I can learn more about movements too, and make some selections based on that as well.

For now, I try and do some research on the watches I want, but my list is already getting huge.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

It was around 2 years ago I started this madness. I initially wanted "just another watch" to get beat up and go through life with me, just like my old Timberland beater.

But as you know it doesn't work out like that. In 2 years I've flipped...

Citizen World Perpetual A-T CB0020-50E
Android Divemaster 500 Miytota Automatic
G Shock Multiband 5 Tough Solar AWG-101-1AER
Seiko SARB0017 Alpinist
G Shock GW7900B1
Magrette Moana Pacific PVD Chronograph
Citizen Promaster Nighthawk AS202053E
Orient Blue Mako CEM65002D
Orient Blue Mako CEM65002D with sapphire upgrade
Seiko SNA139 Titanium Chronograph

Refunded...
Steinhart Apollon
(Pictures on my profile of each watch if you fancy a look)

I've had some combinations of those watches above, the only one that comes close to being better than what I have now was having a Seiko Alpinist, Citizen World Perpetual, and I think I had either the Android and one of the G Shocks, all at the same time.

But now as you will see below, I have a Seiko Monster on an Isofrane, the titanium version of the Citizen World Perpetual and an Orient Mako. Not the most expensive combination I've had? But my favourite.

I can't seem to take sharp pictures any more, it's just my phone camera but it has a terribly slow shutter speed and I seem not to be able to keep my hand still enough.





Sophie chooses the Mako and Bukowski's You Get So Alone At Times That It Just Makes Sense. Which is pretty weird because that's my favourite. She must like it's used musty stink.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

What was the problem with the Apollon, James? It has recently caught my eye...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

All.

















Some in the air yet.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

An update


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

snaky59 said:


> An update
> 
> View attachment 1188051


Nice collection. Is there something incoming to fill that gaping hole 

Btw where did you get the box from?


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Nice collection. Is there something incoming to fill that gaping hole
> 
> Btw where did you get the box from?


Would love the hole to be filled with a Ball Engineer Master II red label in 40mm... But that's not happening any time soon...

The box was 30 bucks on eBay with free shipping.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GipsyKing said:


> View attachment 1187917


Nice set, GK. What is the blue sub homage on the upper row of the right-hand box?


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice set, GK. What is the blue sub homage on the upper row of the right-hand box?


Weierman a ultra rare muhsroom chinese brand.

Very good quality. Now, is very hard to find.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

crosswind said:


> Soon they will be 4


The 4th member arrived today



















Still waiting my blue Hmt pilot, on his way from India right now


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

crosswind said:


> The 4th member arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a seriously nice collection, and a fabulous new addition. Congrats Rui!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> That's a seriously nice collection, and a fabulous new addition. Congrats Rui!


Thanks bro,
one more watch after the blue pilot, and I will join the no more watches for awhile club.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I finally got around to taking a photo of my updated collection.










From left to right (and top to bottom):

Seiko SNZH60
Helson 40mm Shark Diver
Citizen Nighthawk
Bagelsport Explorer II Homage
Steinhart OVM
Bagelsport Submariner Homage w/ Green Bezel
Tisell 42mm Flieger
Rodina Nomos Homage


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

plot said:


> I finally got around to taking a photo of my updated collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice collection you've got there. All killer, no filler


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Contemporary Beijing Watch Factory (My Collection 1 of 7)*

Beijing ZhuFeng - the one that started my obsession with Beijing Watch Factory. One of the most beautiful watches I ever saw. Handwind SB18 movement, no date, enamel dial. Simplicity itself








Beijing BeiHai - the most beautiful watch I ever saw. The textured dial looks as crisp as a freshly folded napkin in an expensive restaurant. Handwind SB18 movement. Oh my.








Beijing ZunJue - the other most beautiful watch I ever saw. Never yet taken a photograph that properly captures this watch. To the naked eye it's a riot of textures and reflections. Adorable. Handwind movement's apparently a one-off melding of the T18 and SB18 movements, hence the date. Domed sapphire is stunning.








Beijing ZunDa (white dial) - when is a chrono not a chrono? When it's a ZunDa with sub seconds at 9 o'clock and a power reserve at 6. Auto movement, so the power reserve is more about balancing the dial balance than utility.








Beijing ZunDa (black dial) - couldn't resist getting the black version. Was gonna sell whichever one I loved the least, so yes, I'm keeping both








Beijing Liaoning - Beijing produces a diver? Really? Yes, really.








Beijing Model One Reissue - modern recreation of their first ever watch model. Vintage looks with a more 38mm modern size. Auto movement and date, but I forgive it that for the looks.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Other contemporary Chinese (My Collection 2 of 7)*

Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue - this is the first photo I've ever seen that truly captures the ivory tone of the dial. Every collection should have one, at these prices there's no excuse. At least I had none.








Sea-Gull Sun Yat-sen - metal textured dial, no-nonsense good looks.








Sea-Gull Dragon King - the first sub-type diver that ever caught my eye. I like the flashes of blue that come from the outer markers.








Alpha Paul Newman, aka The Panda - yes yes, it's a homage. But just *look* at it. On a reddish brownish strap this watch comes alive. And I used the chrono function to time some steaks on the barbecue last weekend. Worked and treat.








Maranez Layan - another diver, which is strange because I'm not someone who likes divers and now I have three. Another homage, of sorts, but the brass case gives it a different dimension to all the rest. And "only" 42mm, so not overwhelmingly big.








WUS 2012 Dual Crown - a flawed beauty is still a beauty. The Dual Crown and the Maranez were the only watches I took on our three week family holiday, and I enjoyed wearing both immensely. And no fears in the pool; 'cept for the odd snake or alligator.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*The Europeans (My Collection 3 of 7)*

Baume et Mercier 18 Carat Gold - bought on a whim (a most expensive one, this was two thousand quid fifteen years ago) whilst on holiday 'cos I spotted it in a shop window. The perfct dress watch that I (erm) wore daily for about ten years. The gold case and sapphire crystal still looks fresh as a daisy. People forget that the prior popularity of gold was more to do with durability than with intrinsic value.








Stowa Flieger No Logo Auto COSC - bought after months of plotting 'cos even I could see (after, erm, ten years)that a bloke can't be wearing a three thousand dollar watch daily. Good looking, a bit sterile, perfectly made and perfectly detailed. Reminds us all that Jörg Schauer is first and foremost an artist.








Stowa Landeron 248 - bought on a whim on Ebay because I couldn't resist the price or looks. The gold-plate is all but worn away, but I'll replate it one day.








Smiths Everest - a very good looking watch indeed. Wears nicely in the office now that I've swapped the heavy bracelet for a decent strap. The bracelet is excellent, by the way, but I just don't warm to 'em.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*The Russians (My Collection 4 of 7)*

Strela 3133 - bought from Juri Levenberg 'cos I knew I could never find a vintage Strela 3017 without the usual inner markers. Which is exactly what I found days after this was delivered. Ah well. Gold markers and hands are very nice indeed. And nice to know I have one of the last available 3133 movements that'll ever be manufactured.








Vostok Amfibia 1967 - bought after a lot of worrying in case it's too big. Well, it is but somehow I don't care. I *love* this watch's vintage looks, especially on this thickish mesh. I call this my Bond villain watch, 'cos I could imagine any number of the baddies on the original Sean Connery movies wearing something just like it. 'Cept Goldfinger, obviously.








Strela 3017 - dunno what happened with this photo 'cos it's amplified the inevitable dings and dial scratches way buying what yer see with the naked eye. Must try again one sunny day. Anyways, this is *the* Russian watch that I'd hankered fit since sniffin' around the Russian forum one sleepless night. Bewitched, I was. Rarer than hen's teeth, I understood. So I bought a modern 3133-powered Strela instead. Then found this, nipped onto the Russian forum to confirm authenticity, then snapped it up sharpish. Mine. All mine...








Raketa 24hr Radio Room - my first Russian watch bought out of curiosity for a 24 hour dial. Opened up the package, took one look at the silver dial with it's reds and blues, and was bewitched. I *love* this watch. It's right up there with almost all of the vintage Chinese watches that I've grown to love.








Raketa Red Twelve - bought from a pal 'cos I loved the archaic political statement of colouring the twelve red. How daft is that? But still it has its charm. But is it for me? Not sure, so inevitably it'll end up sold onto to someone who better deserves it. Ah well.








Raketa Kopernik - bonkers, innit. That hollow moon "eclipses" the gold sun once an hour thereby causing Copernicus to spin in his grave. Still, a charmingly flippant bit of Soviet design.








Poljot Signal Alarm. I briefly had two, but gave one to a pal who showed interest in it. Can't remember which, and too lazy to open the watch box to see which one remains. Anyway, the alarm is, erm, alarming. Jumped out of me socks when I wound it up for a test.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Vintage Brits (My Collection 5 of 7)*

Smiths De Luxe - the oldest watch I own, being a 1953 model. It's gold plated, but from the times when gold plated *meant* plated and not just waved over a bit o' gold vapour. The dial is remarkably racy for its day; no numbers, tiny dots of lume. And it's British, sah.








Smiths GB Crosshairs - good looking Smiffs from their less posh Welsh factory, see? Ca. 1967, according to the good book,








Smiths GB Pembroke - a more retro looking Smiffs, this time from about 1964.








Timex GB Army, Civilian and Junior - ahhh, therein lies a story of a 48 year old WIS, an empty bottle of wine (me second, hic), and access to Ebay; nostalgic to lay his hands on his long lost first junior Timex (sniff) wot I *loved* to bits. Literally. Anyway, on the third try the mists of time finally parted enough for me to buy a true Timex GB Junior (it's the black dial with a date), having erroneously bought a Timex GB Civvy (white dial) and then the actually quite collectible Timex GB Army watch. Shall sell the non-juniors off just as soon as I have the patience to deal with Ebay, post offices, wrapping, etc.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Vintage Chinese Mechanicals (My Collection 6 of 7)*

Sea-Gull ST5 (blue dial)








Shuangling 40 Zuan








Shuangling 20 Zuan








Tainjin WuYi








Yanan SHI-102








Sea-Gull ST5 (black dial)








Sea-Gull ST5 (green dial)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

*****, that's quite a collection Ric! So many nice pieces.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Fondly Remembered (My Collection 7 of 7)*

Raketa 24hr World Time








Getat Radiomir Homage








Getat Luminor Homage








Poljot Signal Alarm








Parnis Radiomir Homage








Seiko RAF Chrono








Volmax Aviator 24hr Pilot








Volmax Sturmanskie 24hr Sputnik








Getat California








Glashütte 17 Rubis


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Wow Ric, that's a really awesome collection. It must be hard to choose what to wear.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you sure that's it Ric?

I love seeing people's collections for two reasons:
1. I enjoying seeing all the pictures of wonderful watches I've never experienced in real life (who doesn't?)
2. Seeing collections like yours makes me think I don't have a problem after all!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Ric Capucho said:


> Strela 3133 - bought from Juri Levenberg 'cos I knew I could never find a vintage Strela 3017 without the usual inner markers. Which is exactly what I found days after this was delivered. Ah well. Gold markers and hands are very nice indeed. And nice to know I have one of the last available 3133 movements that'll ever be manufactured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much awesomeness Ric.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Thanks all, truly appreciate the nice comments.

Been meaning to post up my collection for months, but until never quite found the energy to assemble the many photos. I currently own 36 watches (count 'em) so every slot in my *two* 18 slot watch boxes is full. Tells me summat's gone wrong, obsession-wise.

I also have two 2013 CMF ST5 project watches incoming, and soon enough one of "Mad Dog" Vail's watches, and I suppose much later the 2013 AWF Explorer project watch. So I have to free up four slots. Having a think (think think think) which ones to let go.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Ric Capucho said:


> Thanks all, truly appreciate the nice comments.
> 
> Been meaning to post up my collection for months, but until never quite found the energy to assemble the many photos. I currently own 36 watches (count 'em) so every slot in my *two* 18 slot watch boxes is full. Tells me summat's gone wrong, obsession-wise.
> 
> ...


That's "Doctor" Mad Dog to you...

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Ric Capucho said:


> Thanks all, truly appreciate the nice comments.
> 
> Been meaning to post up my collection for months, but until never quite found the energy to assemble the many photos. I currently own 36 watches (count 'em) so every slot in my *two* 18 slot watch boxes is full. Tells me summat's gone wrong, obsession-wise.
> 
> ...


I have a solution for your problem - another 18 slot box!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Iliyan said:


> I have a solution for your problem - another 18 slot box!


I was gonna say sell me his 1967.

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

'S not helping...

Ric


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Lovely collection Ric!

It's been a while since I posted here so here is the current state of my collection.
I said goodbye to a BeiHai LE, K-34 full lume, 1963 reissue and a 3133 chrono classic...:roll:

Part 1


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Part 2

The vintage pieces



























My pre-addiction watch









And the last one is my latest addition which is going away again


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



merl said:


> Lovely collection Ric!


Whichever model this is I like it.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



WalshWatch said:


> Whichever model this is I like it.


It's a Citizen Meccanico NP3010-34L.
Here a photo of the back.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



merl said:


> (snip)
> I said goodbye to a BeiHai LE, K-34 full lume, 1963 reissue and a 3133 chrono classic...:roll:


You've sold off everything I would have kept! Not that there's anything wrong with what you *did* keep. But, sheesh.

Ric


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Ric Capucho said:


> You've sold off everything I would have kept! Not that there's anything wrong with what you *did* keep. But, sheesh.
> 
> Ric


I know, I know....but the BeiHai had to compete against the Nomos and my wife would kill me if I would hardly wear my Nomos (it was my 40th birthday present).
It found a new home at MartinB. :thumbup:
The K I hardly wore and I found the 1963 too small and thick....oh well


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Love the enicar and the sekonda. They look great!


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



merl said:


> It's a Citizen Meccanico NP3010-34L.
> Here a photo of the back.


Thanks for the model number. It even looks good from the back. Googled the model number and the whole case has a cool unique look. First one those I've seen around here and that's saying something.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



WalshWatch said:


> Thanks for the model number. It even looks good from the back. Googled the model number and the whole case has a cool unique look. First one those I've seen around here and that's saying something.


You're welcome. It does indeed have a cool unique look. It has a bit of an industrial look I think, especially the sides.









I love what happens on the dial, the different finishes/structures and the partly floating hour markers.









There isnt much love for this model on affordables though (when I look at the wruw likes), I guess because of the big 24hrs indicator or who knows


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, and it came with its own watchwinder


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



merl said:


> Oh, and it came with its own watchwinder


Now that's a nice addition when buying a watch.



merl said:


> You're welcome. It does indeed have a cool unique look. It has a bit of an industrial look I think, especially the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll grant you that 24 hour subdial is pretty huge, and I don't see I'd ever have need of it, but I'm still digging the overall aesthetic of it. Love the side profile though. It's always nice to see a case shape or accents different than the regular smooth sides, and I like what they did with this one. Great collection you have though.


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Here's my small collection at the moment. Was up to 7 a while back, but cut back for now.


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's my small collection at the moment. Was up to 7 a while back, but cut back for now.

Love your strap choices for these. Amazing collection.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



gtxtom said:


> Here's my small collection at the moment. Was up to 7 a while back, but cut back for now.


Great collection you got there, 3 very nice watches!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



gtxtom said:


> Here's my small collection at the moment. Was up to 7 a while back, but cut back for now.


Stowa Flieger and a Speedy Pro. I feel sorry for your Seiko, which, in spite of being bloody lovely itself, must feel like the thorn between two roses.

Ric


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Yea the Seiko is sort of a brute compared to the other two, but it is such an awesome watch!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

OK. I decided to share my current collection. There's an embarrassing one in there but it was from before I was transformed into a WIS so I keep it to remind me of what I don't want. There's also a Soki Diver, an Original Grain watch (which I'm selling), a couple of pocket watches and 3 really old cuff-less Fossils from the 90's that aren't in the pictures. I'll note what's what but I imagine many will be familiar to people here already. I don't have anything too out of the ordinary yet (but I have my grail coming in a couple of months).









TOP ROW:
1st: Vostok Amphibia (Vintage 1980's)
2nd: Obris Morgan Branco
3rd: Orient Eminence
4th: Seiko 5 50th Anniversary World Time

BOTTOM ROW:
1st: Vostok Europe Antonov Mriya Limited Edition
2nd: Vostok Europe Expedition Around the World Limited Edition
3rd: Steinhart Marine B-Uhr
4th: Hamilton Khaki King II
5th: Hamilton Khaki QNE









TOP ROW:
1st: Vestal Legionaire

BOTTOM ROW:
1st: Kisa Maru
2nd: Rado World Travel (Vintage early 1960's)
3rd: Chaika
4th: Orient Aviator Flight
5th Orient Disk

That's it for now. Nothing outrageously special but it's only going to get better. I do have multiple incoming.

Coming soon and to be updated later:

Magrette Kaitiaki (The Grail!)
Lew & Huey Riccardo (Black)
Vostok Komandirskie (Vintage but possibly franken)
CST-01 (Kickstarter project from before my WIS days)
Field & Crew Heritage Diver
HMT White Pilot
HMT Shakti


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



danja said:


> Here's my small collection at the moment. Was up to 7 a while back, but cut back for now.
> 
> Love your strap choices for these. Amazing collection.





tatt169 said:


> Great collection you got there, 3 very nice watches!
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z





gtxtom said:


> Thanks for the compliments, guys. Yea the Seiko is sort of a brute compared to the other two, but it is such an awesome watch!


How awesome is it that you can have people saying "amazing collection" about 3 watches in the same thread where people say "amazing collection" about three dozen watches?

That's so gold I'm going to make this the last thread/post I read tonight.

G'night folks.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Ric Capucho said:


> Stowa Flieger and a Speedy Pro. I feel sorry for your Seiko, which, in spite of being bloody lovely itself, must feel like the thorn between two roses.
> 
> Ric


Appologies for the question, just trying to learn.....how did you know that was a Stowa Flieger? I've seen several watches that look very similar, and have a hard time distinguishing them when there is no "brand name" on the dial. I guess I'm asking what identifies it as a Stowa?

Thanks!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

I think the main cues lie in the onion crown and bezel. The signature Stowa strap also suggests it's a Stowa.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

...and those beautiful hands, and the perfect dial, and the etched FL 23883 on the side. See it? And the missing second hand that tells me it's the slightly larger Unitas 6498 movement version.

Oh, and staring at the Auto version that I wore daily on my own wrist daily for three years...  I literally know it like the back of my hand.

Ric

View attachment 1203272


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



gtxtom said:


> Here's my small collection at the moment. Was up to 7 a while back, but cut back for now.


Who needs seven watches when one of them is a Stowa Flieger. Love it. Maybe one day......

Reading your Signature it looks like it has a handwind 6498. I know some have modified 2801 with a central second hand but I don't think I've seen one like that. I am pretty new to the watch game though.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

My latest box Full now. So, if I'm buying anything more I need to sell some pieces first... As you can see, its' mostly divers, one cheap quartz chrono (Swatch) that I keep for sentimental reasons... Two are most likely to be put on sale here soon, the second column: Dagaz SKX Ocean, G. Gerlach OTAGO... Beautiful pieces but not getting enough wrist time... Dagaz is too small for me and OTAGO too big, too... Plus, I will get a orange baby tuna (SRP251) to replace OTAGO later... Still undecided on a dress watch, I might add Seiko SARB white dialed one, or Orient Star Classic later...

The top five keepers, in order of how much I wear, right now, them would be: Sumo, Stowa, Baby Tuna, VSA and then Steinhart


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



WalshWatch said:


> Who needs seven watches when one of them is a Stowa Flieger. Love it. Maybe one day......
> 
> Reading your Signature it looks like it has a handwind 6498. I know some have modified 2801 with a central second hand but I don't think I've seen one like that. I am pretty new to the watch game though.


New or not, you're very close.

Jörg Schauer used to have some bloke who modified the 6498 into a centre seconds movement. But the chap's now retired or something. So Stowa instead offer two 6498s, one with sub seconds at 6 o'clock, and the other without a second hand at all. Both are in a 41mm case 'cos the Unitas is a big beast.

And to confuse matters Jörg *also* offers (by request) a handwind version of the normally Auto version 39mm case, which is wot I got a few years ago... which iirc is indeed an ETA 2801 'cos it looks nicer than simply leaving the rotor off.

Ric


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



Ric Capucho said:


> New or not, you're very close.
> 
> Jörg Schauer used to have some bloke who modified the 6498 into a centre seconds movement. But the chap's now retired or something. So Stowa instead offer two 6498s, one with sub seconds at 6 o'clock, and the other without a second hand at all. Both are in a 41mm case 'cos the Unitas is a big beast.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the thorough and informative response. It's good to know because if money ever allows the one you own is a watch I would very much like to have in the future. Just something about the sterile A dial pilot that I really like, and Stowa seems to be the gold standard in that area. I was thinking about saving up for the Archimede 39H, but I'm not sure I'm wild about just how green the tint looks on the C3 lume they use now. Maybe not so much the tint as that the blue hands don't pop quite as much with the greenish lume. Either way I just bought a Hamilton Jazzmaster so it will be a long while before I'm deciding on my next watch.

And the Unitas is indeed a big beast. I have a Unitas 6498 in my Victorinox. Probability bigger than I would buy now having a bit more familiarity with how different sizes fit on my wrist, but a nice watch, and I actually do enjoy having to wind it to wear it.









Thanks again.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*



plot said:


> I think the main cues lie in the onion crown and bezel. The signature Stowa strap also suggests it's a Stowa.





Ric Capucho said:


> ...and those beautiful hands, and the perfect dial, and the etched FL 23883 on the side. See it? And the missing second hand that tells me it's the slightly larger Unitas 6498 movement version.
> 
> Oh, and staring at the Auto version that I wore daily on my own wrist daily for three years...  I literally know it like the back of my hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Vintage Brits*

Group Shots of my humble pieces




























Two more cheapies and I'm ready to join "The no more watches for awhile club!";-)


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is my humble collection, it is diverse both in styles as in prices from very inexpensive to mid-range. I do tend to have a preference for divers, but I like many styles. For a detailed list, check out my profile page...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Time for an update


----------



## neolamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Not the best picture but figured it was time I should post the entire collection.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice collection! That blue Artego is on my wish list. 

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## r0meyrome (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is my watch collection!
















Recently traded my Tag aquaracer for the 2 Helson and Tissot!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

r0meyrome said:


> Here is my watch collection!
> 
> View attachment 1211128
> 
> ...


2 Shark Divers! Very nice :-!


----------



## Matt Danger Rees (Sep 2, 2013)

a bit late but what is the wave pattern on the dial of the momentum called? 
Thanks, -Matt


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Part of my collection:









First row - all Seagull - m186s arabic; m186s roman; m172s; m177s; Wuyi USA LE; Wuyi; 55-th anniversary; set of 3 commemorative '90 year CCP'
Second row - Ingersoll Alarm; Forum project 'Chinese watch enthusiast assotiation' #120; Forum project 'Moon-phase from CMW sub-forum' #33; m222s; Seagull multi calendar; D304 chronograph; 819.310; ST1741SP-21; rectangular hand-winding Seagull with ST6; m182s.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Updated pic (Vostok is on the way back to me from service):









Hoping to add PVD diver in future.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

So, I got rid of 5 pieces to make space and raise money for a MM300, not ordered yet, and this is the current state of my collection. Autos only ENJOY...

Stowa Prodiver, VSA DM500, Seiko SRP227J1 (Yobokies SS shroud mod) and Seiko SBDC003:









I like them all very much. I wear them as seen here, except I put the SRP227 back on the SS bracelet. It feels heavier but it balances better on my wrist. They are great time keepers: Stowa (ETA 2824-2 mov't): +5secs/day; SRP227 (4R36): +1/+2secs/day; Sumo (6R15): +4secs/day. Only VSA is running a bit too fast (ETA 2892-A2): +25secs/day. I might get it re-adjusted soon... I have some other ones but all those are either quartz (Swatch, G-shock) or sports watches (Suunto)

BTW, here is the SRP227 with the SS bracelet:


----------



## Dice Oldskool (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay, i'm still a virgin on wus and just recently started to collect. These are my kids. Not the most beatiful ones but i love each one of them.


----------



## infamous_s (Sep 9, 2013)

My collection so far


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

This is my collection...









more info in the f71 SOTC thread (see signature).


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Not so many but its my collection and I look forward to add more. 


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

What I have in my main watchbox and winders:









and the others that I don't wear that often:









Plus, some watches that my wife wears:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sarasate said:


> What I have in my main watchbox and winders:
> 
> View attachment 1236238
> 
> ...


The Beijing is lovely. What's the Breguet looking one next to it? Looks very nice too


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The Beijing is lovely. What's the Breguet looking one next to it? Looks very nice too


Thank you. It's Classique 5207BB.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sarasate said:


> Thank you. It's Classique 5207BB.


So THAT'S why it looks like a Breguet! Very nice. I was hoping it was a much more affordable alternative


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's mine. The three on the right may be up for sale soon to help fund something else.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

sarasate said:


> What I have in my main watchbox and winders:
> 
> View attachment 1236238
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

not all of them are on picture. Squale is still on rehau, I borrowed BFS to a friend and Jaragar Santos misteriously stopped working.






top row: Spork, Nighthawk, Bullhead, Citizen Quartz diver (resurected from dead, was for the trash bin, installed new movement)

middle: Tiger Concept Sub, Fineat AT, Twins (relumed, seconds hand lost in process, on my homemade nato strap)

bottom: Tilleul, Omega cal.601, Seiko 7025-8100, my wifes Tissot Stylist.


----------



## julialgo (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is my little collection, I was just getting started after a few years of being behind the scenes, hehe, but I think I´m going to have to take it slow again since it seems I'll start my Magister degree in a couple of weeks and the piggy bank will be broke because of it. Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Nothing overly expensive, no fancy box. But I like them and they tell time


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is my young collection. It all started with the AquaRacer, which is also the last one I ever bought new. I have hopes of getting a SARB017, and a Chris Ward C60.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Little update.

The Divers.









The pilots, G- shocks and two vintage family jewels, my father (Citizen goldtone) and grandfather (Titoni) watch.









And two in the air at the moment o|.

Salute.


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Which is your favorite? Nice collection.


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great variety. A lot of good looks, especially that Orient.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GipsyKing said:


> Little update.
> 
> The Divers.
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. I really love the strap you have on the Magrette as well. Where did you get it?


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Gorman22 said:


> Which is your favorite? Nice collection.


Is very hard, but the Orient KD, is the firts in my mind.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice collection. I really love the strap you have on the Magrette as well. Where did you get it?


Is a custom made piece from Diaboliq straps.

Bandiera strap with the Flottiglia Decima Mas logo.

Best regards.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My 80% of my small collection with 5 watches yet to arrive.















Bottom row - Left to right - Wenger Avalanche PVD, Casio AW-80D, Casio MTP - 1239, Timex T2P137

Top row - Left to right - Omax (DX003), Casio MTP - 1373, Casio Edifice EF-334, Fastrack Commando, Casio MTP - 1192

Tried a lume shot for the casio mtp 1373 (which went well!) now to get some more lume shots.









Wenger Avalanche 79016 Lume shots - getting better at lume shots using a cheap Fujifilm S2980 bridge point & shoot camera.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

These are the ones that get a place in the watch box.








Left to right: 1. Tissot PRC200 w/ Hirsch Rivetta - 2. Seiko SNZH55 - 3. Seiko SNN215 w/ Hirsch Liverty - 4. 44mm Pilot 6498 handwinder w/ LBS double ridge strap from Weston straps - 5. OM Branco blasted w/ leather strap from Timepiecerepublic - 6. Casio MTD-1054 w/ Dievas bond nato (red, blue or grey, whatever suits best)

My daily beaters are:








Vostok Amphibia 090 case, hand-polished to resemble the 1967.









Timex thingy. Nice looking watch for when the sun is out.









Casio EF-500D a.k.a. the one that started the madness. By far my most worn watch, and it shows.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

After only about 4 months of collecting... been slowing down and plan to fill the next 2 spots with automatics. Also have NATO straps on the way, particularly for the Jorg Gray and Sottomarino

From top left to right:

-Ingersoll Bison no.4 automatic
-Citizen eco-drive
-Casio Edifice
-Skagen
-Timex Expedition Field Chrono
-Jord Gray JG1950-14
-Seiko Orange Monster
-Sottomarino Pilotare 2

Here is a visible photo of the Casio ...


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

New to posting and WUS in general, but wanted to share the beginning of my humble collection.
My favorite is definitely the skx009 on strapcode super oyster II. Next is the squale 20 atmos blue ray. And then my beater orient blue ray. As you can see I like the dive watches and feel the steinhart ovm will make my set complete. Just missed out on one in the sales corner but I just bought the squale so I guess I'll have to wait for my next overtime check. Thanks to WUS and it's members. I definitely always glance what other people have on their wrists now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Peterolajuwon said:


> New to posting and WUS in general, but wanted to share the beginning of my humble collection.
> My favorite is definitely the skx009 on strapcode super oyster II. Next is the squale 20 atmos blue ray. And then my beater orient blue ray. As you can see I like the dive watches and feel the steinhart ovm will make my set complete. Just missed out on one in the sales corner but I just bought the squale so I guess I'll have to wait for my next overtime check. Thanks to WUS and it's members. I definitely always glance what other people have on their wrists now


You're off to an amazing start for your collection! Welcome to WUS, stay a while


----------



## ahhhderrr (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to meet the family..









Orient blue ray, first diver. Slowly growing out of it, would like to put it on a leather strap but can't find one I like to match the blue dial.

Seiko skx013, just arrived. I'm liking the smaller size which fits my 6.5" wrist well, but still think it might be too small. Fate yet to be determined.









Seagull 819.351, my first automatic purchase. Love this baby, even before I realized it was a JLC homage. Sunburst silver dial, blue second hand, display back. My "nice" watch, I wore it when I proposed to my wife, at family gatherings, friends' weddings, I even wore it for my own wedding on a black leather strap. But it's usually on this C&B brown one for regular wear. I thought about selling it and "upgrading" to a Sarb or Ball, but just can't do it!










Hmt adsl02 , recently acquired. Quickly becoming my goto casual watch for when I don't want to risk damage to the Seagull. If only it were just 1-2mm bigger, I'd say it would be the perfect size.









Seiko snk809 , you know this one. On a dimodell carbon fiber strap, ive worn this one A LOT. Thinking of experimenting with mods on this one, or trade in for an Explorer / Sinn mod.









Timex Expedition, my work watch. I'm in construction, so need something I wont be afraid to break. Thing is, the style suits me so well that sometimes I still wear it to go out!









And finally, my very first watch, a Hamilton Jazzmaster quartz. This was gifted to me from my sister when I was a teenager. It was sold to her as a boy's sized watch but I'm pretty sure it's just a ladies watch. I don't wear it but keep it for the sentiment. Now that I look at it, it does remind me a bit of a vintage smiths or Rolex Everest, a little bit like an alpinist but not really. At 36mm, maybe a proper leather strap will bring it to life??


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's mine. Got my box last week and was finally able to get a picture of my current set up.
On the left, clockwise, from top left: autodromo monoposto (1 of 250 in silver), tag Monaco (my grail- forever), triwa nevil, and autodromo vallelunga chrono.

On the right are a nautica and dooney and Burke I am currently selling. Don't wear them but they are still part of my collection.

I am also proud to say that this week I'll be taking deliver of a christopher ward cosc brooklands which is 1 of 200.

In the future I'd like to add a tissot prc-200, raketa big zero, orange monster and maybe a stolas harbor master.

Here's a funny story about the box: I got it for a steal on eBay. Now I realize that it's going to cost me more than I thought because I'm going to have to fill it up lol


----------



## ahhhderrr (Oct 16, 2012)

Follow up to my previous post. Got an oil tan leather strap for this, and now I have a vintage-y looking watch that I'll actually wear now!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Updated the family pic... With a little something extra for Mr Vail.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

My morning choices:








Got a few more at my folks house I'll be picking up over Thanksgiving. Couple more in the mail, and a few more on my list. Nothing too outrageous, but I do have a Speedy Pro on my Christmas list as a present for myself.

After that, I'm hoping to buy 1 or 2 quality pieces a year. Heirloom quality pieces, even though I have no heirs. But my girl is dropping hints more and more frequently.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Updated the family pic... With a little something extra for Mr Vail.


That's "Doctor" Vail! I didn't go to four years of snarky medical school to be called "Mister"!

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's "Doctor" Vail! I didn't go to four years of snarky medical school to be called "Mister"!
> 
> Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I flip watches so often I've always resisted posting here, but here's a partial family shot:









Top: Casio G-Shock DW-M5610-1CR, Casio G-Shock GR-9110GY-1DR
Bottom: Orient blue Mako, Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor II, vintage Slava 2427, and an Oshen ana-digi I thought docvail might like...I won it on eBay for ONE CENT! (plus EMS shipping, but hey).


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

How it currently sits , my affordable box. Pam288 sits by itself for special occasions.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a new acquisition that will find its way into my rotation. All plastic case, quartz movement, fake chrono dial, and a slap-bracelet band. Not your every day watch here.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## migitcheetah (Oct 11, 2013)

This is my first post, and not the best picture, but here it is. This is my collection. It includes the ladies 2 plus a stopwatch that was given to me when I was little. It also has some cufflinks one of witch is a set of mechanical movements that do work. If requested I will gladly take some nicer pictures of any or all. I'm glad to have found this forum, and I hope to expand my collection to the size and quality of some of yours.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

migitcheetah said:


> This is my first post, and not the best picture, but here it is. This is my collection. It includes the ladies 2 plus a stopwatch that was given to me when I was little. It also has some cufflinks one of witch is a set of mechanical movements that do work. If requested I will gladly take some nicer pictures of any or all. I'm glad to have found this forum, and I hope to expand my collection to the size and quality of some of yours.


That's an awesome first post! Welcome to WUS. Great collection, more pics will be welcome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Started with a ray and now I'm here in less than 2 months. This place is the devil -_- . For sure done for at least this year but who knows how long it'll last since i come to the forums everyday. That Helson shark diver sure does look nice. And my credit card is calling it haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migitcheetah (Oct 11, 2013)

Just some close ups. I don't have a favorite, but I do wear some more than others. Work is rough on watches.


----------



## migitcheetah (Oct 11, 2013)

Peterolajuwon said:


> Started with a ray and now I'm here in less than 2 months. This place is the devil -_- . For sure done for at least this year but who knows how long it'll last since i come to the forums everyday. That Helson shark diver sure does look nice. And my credit card is calling it haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the orient, I've been wanting one for a while now.


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

migitcheetah said:


> I like the orient, I've been wanting one for a while now.


Definitely recommend. Pretty accurate and that deep blue is a beauty to see in the sun. I've seen some pretty nice brown leather natos on it and I think that's coming up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's how my collection stands now.. Think I'm done for 2013.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jopex said:


> Here's how my collection stands now.. Think I'm done for 2013.


Very nice selection! Can I call dibs on that Apollon?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

jopex said:


> Here's how my collection stands now.. Think I'm done for 2013.


Those 2 empty slots would be driving me crazy


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice selection! Can I call dibs on that Apollon?


Thanks and sure thing. 



Gazza74 said:


> Those 2 empty slots would be driving me crazy


I'm cool with empty spaces. I'll go crazy when it's full since that would mean that I gotta sell one to make room for another one.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Or just get a bigger box


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

jopex,

That's a killer line up of divers. I'm still undecided on the Apollon (like the modular concept), but the rest are all drool worthy. Special nod to my favorite, the Tuna.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I cannot share my entire collection. It would entail too much work, but for a special reason, I have decided to present part of my collection, namely my Invictas. Tadah!







For a reason known to many, there has to be at least one "non WIS approved" watch in the lineup. I can do better than that ... But, just in case, WIS have approved Invictas in the mean time, I put an odd man out in there somewhere.

Invicta has been scorned for a hap-hazard quality control. That's as may be, but Invicta has something unknown to most other brands, ie _aftermarket QC_. Just see the inspector at work:








And he is very thorough:







His name is Punktum, which means "full stop" in Danish. He was supposed to be the last stray to take residence here, but ... Anyway, I'm so happy he got the job with Invicta. They pay him with supermarket cat food, which I am not too impressed with.

Finally, the lineup from another angle:








Bought five Invictas.
One died a horrible death.
Still like two of them.

No, this has got to STOP.

I'm a poet,
And boy, do I know it.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is where my collection stands today..









































.. and this is how it got here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sotc-look-back-sorts-lots-pics-936428.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Time for an update
> View attachment 1208279
> 
> View attachment 1208280
> ...


Just realised I somehow missed this from my previous update. It doesn't get much wrist time though.








These two are now firmly part of the collection too:


----------



## exostencil (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jason913 (Oct 25, 2013)

Haven't been on here long. But here's my modest lineup:


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

A two decade hiatus from wearing watches (in my elementary years with Ironman/Atlantis, digital Casios) and I jumped back into it this June.



















My friend purchased the Swiss Legend for me. To be honest it's pretty horrible through and through but I can't quite put it back in the box yet :think:

Still have a few more affordables to pinch but I've specifically earmarked 3-4 spaces for "grails" to round up the queue. This is going to be a nightmare o|o|o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bonka said:


> A two decade hiatus from wearing watches (in my elementary years with Ironman/Atlantis, digital Casios) and I jumped back into it this June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the asylum, where no one can hear you scream...over the sounds of everyone screaming...over these gorgeous watches!!!!

MMMMMMmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

It has taken 2 years to get to where my collection is now.
I started with a 4 watch collection, then I made the mistake of buying a 12 watch storage box! 
Here I am today
Top left:
Seiko Sportura Kinetic
Seiko ''Caesar''
Seiko ''BFK''
Tag Heuer F1 Chrono
Oris TT1 200m
Seiko Perpetual

Bottom Left:
Seiko ''Stargate''
Seiko ''BFK Special Edition
Seiko ''BFK'' Yellow
Seiko ''Stargate''
Citizen Promaster Divers
Tissot Seastar 660 Chrono


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice collection! I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you like the Seiko BFK series a little? I did the same thing as you - buy a 12-watch box, only it wasn't a mistake, but rather a calculated decision, as I told my wife that I would only have enough watches that would fill 1 box.



Pjbwatches said:


> It has taken 2 years to get to where my collection is now.
> I started with a 4 watch collection, then I made the mistake of buying a 12 watch storage box!
> Here I am today
> Top left:
> ...


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes your right I do like the Seiko BFK series. They are very nice quality watch for what you can buy them for. My first decent watch was a Seiko kinetic back in the mid 1990s. I wore it every day untill it died a few years ago.
The only downside I have found with owning 5 kinetic watches is keeping them all charged up.
So I usually wear the Kinetic more than my other watches just to keep them charged up.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

James_ said:


> It was around 2 years ago I started this madness. I initially wanted "just another watch" to get beat up and go through life with me, just like my old Timberland beater.
> 
> But as you know it doesn't work out like that. In 2 years I've flipped...
> 
> ...


Mine totally needed an update.

I've had some nice watches since those last pictures that I was going to consider keepers. Like a Seiko Caesar but I kind of know it was going to be too big. Also a G Shock Giez which I still have but OHPF from an ebay sale. Might sound stupid but I think the Giez is too classy for what I see as G Shock, it's more like a smart Casio Edifice or Oceanus or something.

So for now these are the keepers...


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

*meeeee tooooooo!*

Hi there,

This in my first post in WUS - wanted to share with you my "quartz" collection, so no "real" watches in here - just my long hunted pieces :-!
In was a really wild year for my collection - raised about 8 pieces till Dec2012 and starting with the 2nd of Jan2013 the spree got to me and the watches kept coming - another 7 [seven] of them where bought by the half on 2013... b-)
Having just a box of 12, I started to get rid of the pieces I didn't enjoy anymore so kept only 2 of the old ones + the new 7 got me to a shrinked collection of 9.

Then I found WUS...

Then I exchanged my box with an 18 placeholder...

No I have other 3 watches incoming!!!

Do I have the virus?! :roll:

Here's my line-up in chronological order - sorry about the pics, not much into photography - just wanted to take advantage of this great sunny day:
*preWUS age*

Seiko Flight Alarm Chronograph SNA411









Fossil Chronograph CH2493









Casio G-Shock GA-100A-9A [aka the bumbleBee]









Fossil AM4203









Sector Oversize R3271602425









Casio G-Shock GA-110C-7AER [aka theWhiteG]









Timex Expedition Rugged Field Chronograph T49626SU









Tommy Hilfiger Jackson #1790787









Festina Steel Chronograph F16294









The old 12 pieces box:









The new 18 one: :-! - but will this suffice? :think:









Incomiiiiiiing this month - *postWUS age*:
*NOT MY PICS*
Seiko SNN079P2 Tachymeter 100m Chrono 









Casio Edifice EFM-501D-1AVEF - my first diver-like piece









Casio Edifice EF-539D-7AVEF - could not resist it









I feel so great now that I got this off my chest, it's like an AA meeting :-d
Happy hunting!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: meeeee tooooooo!*



giah said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This in my first post in WUS - wanted to share with you my "quartz" collection, so no "real" watches in here - just my long hunted pieces :-!
> In was a really wild year for my collection - raised about 8 pieces till Dec2012 and starting with the 2nd of Jan2013 the spree got to me and the watches kept coming - another 7 [seven] of them where bought by the half on 2013... b-)
> ...


Welcome, mate, and not too bad for a first post! Arriving with a bang's always fun.

Ric


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: meeeee tooooooo!*



giah said:


> Sector Oversize R3271602425


Welcome! Your post-WUS selection is very nice but I really like the look of this Sector watch from your pre-WUS days. Good start and enjoy them!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: meeeee tooooooo!*

Two seikos on the same week
snk809, a gift from a freind, and soon to become the seIWCo Mark XII










SNA225









Der Flieger, 63, Snk, Whirlygirl


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jopex said:


> Here's how my collection stands now.. Think I'm done for 2013.





SteamJ said:


> Very nice selection! Can I call dibs on that Apollon?





jopex said:


> Thanks and sure thing.


If we're calling dibs, I would like to call "dibs" on your Maranez.

Great collection by the way. They're individually stunning, and as a group its very well rounded.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Well I was going to wait until my HMT pilot showed up to fill the box, but that may be sometime yet so here's an update of my ever growing collection. I'm done for the year so we'll call this a year's worth of collecting. Got out of hand pretty quick, but I think it's a versatile collection with a couple long-term keepers in there.









Few close up shots-

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic















Citizen Nighthawk- Panatime leather








Hamilton Khaki Auto Auto-Silver








VSA Original 241376- Unitas 6497 








Seiko SNQ105 Perpetual Calendar Quartz. 








Victorinox Original Quartz- Work watch and as a result my most worn watch. 








Sorry for the crazy mix of picture sizes but I'm far too lazy to go back and edit them all again.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just realised I somehow missed this from my previous update. It doesn't get much wrist time though.
> View attachment 1270150
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate. What is that orient power reserve in the 11th photo? I may need one.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's known as the Orient 'Millenium' - I forget it's actual model number.

They've become pretty hard to come by, though there may be a few Taobao agents who can help, as identified in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/please-help-me-find-orient-millenium-935663.html


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all;

Haven't posted in a while, so here it goes. Very modest 'collection' as it stands now - next purchase hope to be a clear case back auto of some kind.

Girlfriend has a beautiful watch too, but unfortunately she is wearing it at work - I'll update later with that. She bought me the watch case, which I love.

I am waiting on a black on black NATO from natostrapco for the 007, order has been fulfilled so I will be receiving it shortly. Apologies for the crap cell pics.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

jopex said:


> Here's how my collection stands now.. Think I'm done for 2013.


Where did you get your Tuna? Recently? Is it a SBBN015?


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I am working on individual watch shots.

Here is my winder. 









Here is my watch-box









Individual drawers:


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

My god


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mikerccie said:


> I am working on individual watch shots.
> 
> Here is my winder.
> 
> ...


Holy [email protected]%# Snacks!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Mikerccie said:


> I am working on individual watch shots.
> 
> Here is my winder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I'm bookmarking your post and will use it if my wife ever dares to say I have too many watches!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mikerccie said:


> I am working on individual watch shots.
> 
> Here is my winder.
> 
> ...


That's some serious hardware...

I'm looking forward to seeing the individuals.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Since it's my firm intention not to add any watches until next year, this seems like a good time to finally show the collection.








The box is just something I picked up at a discount home furnishings store. The bottom is lined with a foam pad covered with some upholstery fabric I bought. The watches are stored on four tubes - these came from a plastic shelving unit I wasn't using any more that happened to be the perfect length to fit the box. Each tube is sheathed in the same fabric with a couple of layers of felt underneath.







This setup works pretty well for me, except it's a bit of a tight fit for some of the watches on bracelets, and they have to be kept at the ends so I can slide them off without having to remove other watches first. I've considered cutting the tubes in half, but that would probably limit me to 3 watches a side - this way I'm able to squeeze a 7th one onto each row, which will come in handy when those last spaces fill up (likely next year).


----------



## bichef (Feb 29, 2012)

A part of my plastic collection

2 Swatch and 1 Lexmark watch. Lexmark is a printing Cie, I won't say anything about their printers (I've been fired from this Cie, with almost 90% of european employees), but watch isn't bichef-approved ;-) !


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm bookmarking your post and will use it if my wife ever dares to say I have too many watches!


 When my girlfriend insists that I already have too many watches (6) I too can always show her the pictures of this collection.


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

My Archimede Pilot 39 - my first automatic purchased a little over 2 years. That inhouse case (Ickler) is of an outstanding quality.
















My Orient Bambino - exceptional value for money despite the lack of hand-winding and hacking. That domed mineral crystal is glorious combined with the slightly domed dial and thin case. Beautiful proportions although at 40mm it could do with being slightly smaller. This is my dress watch (I'm seeking to buy another dress watch soon - possibly a hand-winder).
















My limited edition French Lip General De Gaulle 145 - a modernised, PVD black version and reissue of a vintage piece. Overpriced for what it is but I fell for this watch the moment I saw and fortunately found a seller willing to sell it mint for less than retail. An entirely irrational purchase but I love it as I love cushions and tonneaus with round dials. I also find Lip's story fascinating. I only wish the date window was white on black rather than black on white. the white detracts imho.























To be continued...


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

My Seiko Alpinist. Love the details on this watch - the finish, the raised gold markers and numbers, cathedral hands combined with that luminous green dial. Quality well above its price-point.
















My beater - a Seiko 5 (SNKL09) - impulse buy at a market and no regrets.


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

And finally a watch I never wear and will soon flip. I bought this Orient on a whim as it was quite cheap, I didn't own a white dial watch and I wanted to see whether I'd consider rose gold in future watch purchases. It's a decent looking watch though I find it a little banal and pedestrian for the rose gold finish. Ultimately I never wear it and it just remains in its box. I therefore don't truly consider ita part of my collection.







View attachment 1280178









As well as soon selling this watch, I'll soon purchase a new watch. I have my eyes set on a Davosa Vigo Dual-Time, which I've been able to locate. Fingers crossed on this one as the watch is no longer in production.


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Mikerccie said:


> I am working on individual watch shots.
> 
> Here is my winder.
> 
> ...


*Holy mother of tick-tocks!!!*


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Graphmaster said:


> *Holy mother of tick-tocks!!!*


Holy mother of please don't quote an entire post with a gazillion pictures! 

Everytime I see one of those massive collections, where all the watches are just stashed together in a drawer or basket, I always feel that the watches themselves lose a lot of their emotional value. When there are so many, they suddenly become "just a lot of watches". Strange eh?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mikerccie said:


>


If you ever start thinking about selling that bullhead then I call dibs. :-!


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Holy mother of please don't quote an entire post with a gazillion pictures!
> 
> Everytime I see one of those massive collections, where all the watches are just stashed together in a drawer or basket, I always feel that the watches themselves lose a lot of their emotional value. When there are so many, they suddenly become "just a lot of watches". Strange eh?


Imagine all those watches in watchboxes... he would need bookshelves for all of them


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> If we're calling dibs, I would like to call "dibs" on your Maranez.
> 
> Great collection by the way. They're individually stunning, and as a group its very well rounded.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Unfortunately I got hit with big customs and courier fee on Maranez (about 115$ in total if I remember correctly) so I would have to take a big hit if I ever decide to sell it. 



jjolly said:


> Where did you get your Tuna? Recently? Is it a SBBN015?


I got it off the sales forum here somewhere around holidays, August I believe. Yup, it's sbbn015 fitted with slightly domed sapphire crystal. I think Tuna and SMP are my keepers for sure. Apollon coming close third but it's a watch that gives me the most considering the price factor.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

James_ said:


> Mine totally needed an update.
> 
> I've had some nice watches since those last pictures that I was going to consider keepers. Like a Seiko Caesar but I kind of know it was going to be too big. Also a G Shock Giez which I still have but OHPF from an ebay sale. Might sound stupid but I think the Giez is too classy for what I see as G Shock, it's more like a smart Casio Edifice or Oceanus or something.
> 
> So for now these are the keepers...


I think you should free one slot and sell that G to me.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Well, here's the collection to date. I really have to downsize...























































Please, be honest... do I have a Problem??

K.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

@kubby, naaahhhhhh. I don't see a problem. You see a watch you like, you buy it. No problem. 

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, doc... feel a lot better now.


K.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a great collection, Kubby! I think you're asking in the wrong place if you have a problem though. It looks perfectly normal from where I'm sitting.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Kubby said:


> Please, be honest... do I have a Problem??
> 
> K.


Kubby, it took me about 30 seconds just to delete the picture files from the quote I attached...yeah, you have a problem my friend 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I feel both Elevated and Humbled by your appreciation and comments of (encouragement/disparagement/sympathy/mockery/pity) ...apply as appropriate.


K.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome collection! I see you have a thing for yellow..


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

jopex said:


> Awesome collection! I see you have a thing for yellow..


I love the Seiko Yellow, so yes guilty. In fact first box top row 2nd on left started life as a black 7002-7001, like the one on its left. I had it "converted" its a great piece.

K.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Kubby said:


> Please, be honest... do I have a Problem??
> 
> K.


I think you do have a problem - I see only 2 empty slots so you'll have to get another box soon


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> I think you do have a problem - I see only 2 empty slots so you'll have to get another box soon


Aah, Yes well, no. One slot was empty because I was wearing the watch and the other is away on a service. I have not bought a watch for a while. I'm trying to hold out until Christmas. Buying a new box would be a big problem on a couple of levels.

K.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are my current set of Tactical and Dive Watches.

Regards,

Akitadog


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

Some watches-in-boxes pics:


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

A well chosen impressive collection, wmaker.


K.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

Many very nice pieces in your collection. Thanks for chairing.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

akitadog said:


> Here are my current set of Tactical and Dive Watches.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog


Really nice. :thumbup:
I love that Tawatec.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Kubby said:


> Well, here's the collection to date. I really have to downsize...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the event you're diagnosed with something, I'm sure me adding that monaco to my box could help with treatment.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Jpstepancic said:


> In the event you're diagnosed with something, I'm sure me adding that monaco to my box could help with treatment.


That will have to be some mighty affordable treatment since that's a $20 Jaragar, not a Tag.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Aaaaaww Shucks, couldn't we have played just a bit longer ? No? aaaww, Ok then.

Yep sorry Jpstepancic, Its the dreaded Jaragar....


K.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

My collection of affordable and not so affordable watches





plus this one which I keep tucked away since it has great sentimental value


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

akitadog said:


> Here are my current set of Tactical and Dive Watches.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog


Similar but different enough for things to be interesting. Like four cool brothers.


----------



## hbbalazs (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is my collection. It is not very expensive, but it works for me. I am planning to sell the Casios and getting something else, maybe a dress watch. The Lorus is going to stay because it was a gift and I like it.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's my collection:


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

A few new affordable additions.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine (plus a few occasionals)
Work: Elgé, Aviator, Strela, O&W








Smiths:








A bit of colour:
Raketa Jet, 60s Dirskie, Sekonda 2209, Prim








Plus my new faceted friend


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Mine (plus a few occasionals)
> Work: Elgé, Aviator, Strela, O&W
> 
> 
> ...


That black-dialled Smiths is terrible.

Quick, give it to me before people start laughing at you. (worth a try).

Ric x


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> That black-dialled Smiths is terrible.
> 
> Quick, give it to me before people start laughing at you. (worth a try).
> 
> Ric x


And you might want to give that Sekonda to me. Same reason. People might laugh. Just trying to help...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> That black-dialled Smiths is terrible.
> 
> Quick, give it to me before people start laughing at you. (worth a try).
> 
> Ric x





SteamJ said:


> And you might want to give that Sekonda to me. Same reason. People might laugh. Just trying to help...
> 
> View attachment 1294058


Yes, you two, the two most hilarious pieces in my collection
Nice try, but I'll try to put up with the ridicule ;-)


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Laco Erfurt, quartz and with blued hands
- my first real "WIS-watch". Got it from my wife on my 30th bday. Love it!

Certina DS, quartz
- "Pre-wis". Bought around my 18th bday. Bought it because of the case and bracelet-match + sapphire. Oh, and the seller told me how great it was because it was swiss... (!) It is however "only" quartz, practically only meaning that its rather expensive to have gaskets replaced! The closest I get to a dresswatch so far, I think.

Suunto Observer Titanium
- "Pre-wis" aswell and waaaay too expensive for what you get. Loved the look of it and have it as a tool/work watch... Well that was until it got a knock and it stopped working. Spent a small fortune to get the module replaced (since the watch itself was on the pricey side). Since then havent got much wristtime...

Casio G-Shock G7710-1
- Toolwatch acquired due to the failure of the Suunto. Searching the net I came across this forum which started my "WIS-dom". Like the tactical look of it, and the module really got all I need at the job.

Seiko SRP227
- My first mechanical  - Got it as a celebration of becoming a father. My current favourite. A SS shroud is on the way from Harold. When it arrives I might have a custom leather strap made  - It gains 90 secs/day atm unfortunately.

- What does my collection miss apart from a proper dresswatch and a vintage? Trying to keep my collection on something like 5 or 6 pieces...


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Sry for the crappy mobilephoto btw!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

A8 has landed today so updated pic.. That's it for 2013.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

jopex said:


> A8 has landed today so updated pic.. That's it for 2013.


Looks like a very nice watch-case! I really like the bottom row of watches :-!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ Thanks, case is Invicta 8 slot peli style box. But I removed huge logo from it using acetone. Feels solid enough.


----------



## Digzi-O (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey jopex, I see that you were an early recipient of the Meisturwerkmachinen watch. Congrats! That's such a sweet piece...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Digzi-O said:


> Hey jopex, I see that you were an early recipient of the Meisturwerkmachinen watch. Congrats! That's such a sweet piece...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to google that watch.. Cool piece, I really like it. But I never had one unfortunately.. :think:


----------



## Digzi-O (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh! My mistake. The one in the top row, second from the left looks just like it. What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Digzi-O said:


> Oh! My mistake. The one in the top row, second from the left looks just like it. What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that's Steinhart Apollon, one of my favorites.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

My little collection of modern and vintage affordables. Sorry no group shot, I've been photographing them individually.

Christopher Ward C60 Trident on a StrapCode/Tungchoy Super Engineer II








Seiko SKX007 on a StrapCode/Tungchoy Super Engineer II








Seiko 5 Actus (7019-7070) from May 1972 (a birth month/year watch for me)








Seiko Bell-Matic (4006-6039) from March 1971








Seiko Chronograph (6139-7100) from February 1976








Vostok Amphibia "Zissou" on a Bonetto Cinturini Model 285 rubber strap








Elgin Sportsman from the 1960s on a Hadley Roma oil-tan leather strap








A pair of Parnis Power Reserves, one open heart on a generic croco strap and one standard on a BradyStrap black sailcloth strap














Suunto Core on a NATO








The deployants are all RHDs.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Uriel said:


> My little collection of modern and vintage affordables. Sorry no group shot, I've been photographing them individually.
> 
> Christopher Ward C60 Trident on a StrapCode/Tungchoy Super Engineer II
> View attachment 1300838
> ...


Very nice collection, sir! Not a lot of them are in my taste stylewise, but I love the charm of those vintage affordables 

(Edit: Oh, and those RHD deployants look sweet!!)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I should probably update my collection photo!










Top Row: 
Tisell Flieger, Steinhart OVM, Helson SD, Armida A6, Citizen Nighthawk

Bottom Row:
Bagelsport Explorer II, Rodina, Seiko SNZH60, Bagelsport Daytona, Bagelsport LV Sub


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

Man being 21 years old and in college is taking a toll on me. I want to buy so many watches. I cannot wait for my wife to give me the green light to get another!


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Omega SMP quartz: probably my favorite


2. Breitling Steelfish:


3. Custom Pilot Handwind:


4. Lum-Tec Tuungsten M8:


5. Benarus Bronze Moray:


6. IWC Spitfire:


7. Raven Vintage 40mm:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Uriel that is a nice collection you have there. I think we have similar tastes.


----------



## tamundoy (Oct 6, 2013)

Our humble quartz collection...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

tamundoy said:


> Our humble quartz collection...


Such nice shots, with a nice summery feel to them!


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, most are affordable by me, and one just barely, but what the heck.


----------



## tamundoy (Oct 6, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Such nice shots, with a nice summery feel to them!


Thanks for the compliment sir.

Cheers!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

So this is how my collection has evolved in last six months:

June:

2013-06-13 19.02.07 by muchacho86, on Flickr

December:

IMAG0369 by muchacho86, on Flickr

I'm pretty happy with it  
Currently, I'm trying to flip Steinhart Pepsi for Helson Shark Diver.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is my modest collection. I also have two DW-5600Cs on the way.










I may need to diversify a bit but I know what I like. I plan to slow down next year and buy a few nicer pieces (SARB017 or SARX015, and an SBBN015).


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> So this is how my collection has evolved in last six months:
> 
> June:
> 
> ...


Ha, just last week I was looking around for a silver Alpha chronograph and realizing how rare they are. Guess I missed yours a ways back eh?


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Decided to capture part of my collection, the lighting wasn't all too good, I'll try to do another one in the summer 

First picture is the top level of my nicest watchbox, it has some of my automatic Vostoks amphibians and Raketa quartzes










Bottom part of this box has my oversized case amphibians and new model amphibians










Top of the second box (cheap, can tell by the pillows) has my Shturmanskies and the 1967 amphibian
Bottom row from left to right : Oris TT1 lume dial, Seiko Stargate SKZ325K1, Titan strela 3017, 1963 re-issue, Seiko SKX007










Bottom drawer top row shows my best 119 case amphibians. Bottom row from left to right : Chaika quartz, 2x Seiko titanium quartz, JL Pilot, Poljot Buran










All my other watches are stashed inside plastic boxes with compartments and since I have too many watches I didn't want to take them all out. But here are some of them.

Seiko grey ghost 5M43-0B70, Seiko 5M43-0C00 and 2x Seiko titanium solar 5k25










Seiko 5M23 SHF047P, Seiko 5M43 SKJ003P, Seiko 5M63 SMY003P and another Seiko 5M43 SKJ031P










Seiko 5M43 SKJ045P, Seiko 5M43 SKJ048P and Seiko 5M43 SKJ0137P










Citizen 8110, Seiko mod, Seiko SKX011, Seiko 7002, Seiko 5M43 special Shimano edition










Ruhla handwind, Lotus Miyota quartz, Tissot PR516, Rado Captain Cook and Slava "big tv"


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Decided to capture part of my collection, the lighting wasn't all too good, I'll try to do another one in the summer 

You have an insane collection. And I mean that in a good way . Wow...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

danja said:


> You have an insane collection. And I mean that in a good way . Wow...


Ty


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sq100 said:


> Decided to capture part of my collection, the lighting wasn't all too good, I'll try to do another one in the summer
> 
> First picture is the top level of my nicest watchbox, it has some of my automatic Vostoks amphibians and Raketa quartzes
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome collection. I especially like every Russian you have.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautiful Collection. Question, how do you like your Getat 44mm?


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> So this is how my collection has evolved in last six months:
> 
> June:
> 
> ...


How do you like your Getat 44mm?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Ha, just last week I was looking around for a silver Alpha chronograph and realizing how rare they are. Guess I missed yours a ways back eh?


I belive I flipped it around September, don't remember exactly


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> How do you like your Getat 44mm?


It's great. I love the stock strap, so soft and comfy


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, awesome collection. I especially like every Russian you have.


Ty


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Took a family shot tonight with the cell phone. I need to pull out the dslr and do some proper photos.





































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

This is the current state of my collection.
Quite an evolution since my post earlier in this thread.



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

I








I








I








I


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Took a family shot tonight with the cell phone. I need to pull out the dslr and do some proper photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection RAM75. What is the green dialed watch (below the riccardo) ?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot soulbazz! The green one is the polarizing Shinola brand Runwell. It's a quartz watch. It was a gift from my in-laws, I like it quite a bit though.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

sq100 said:


> Bottom part of this box has my oversized case amphibians and new model amphibians


Wow, that's quite the collection of Vostoks! What are the two on the bottom corners? It looks to be the same in a round and ministry case but I don't recognize that particular style.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Wow, that's quite the collection of Vostoks! What are the two on the bottom corners? It looks to be the same in a round and ministry case but I don't recognize that particular style.


Ty 
The bottom row are all special edition amphibians from Meranom. Bottom left 090 matte case and bottom right 420 case. Center two are 710 cases.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

sq100 said:


> Ty
> The bottom row are all special edition amphibians from Meranom. Bottom left 090 matte case and bottom right 420 case. Center two are 710 cases.


Thanks! I'm definitely going to grab one of those if they're in stock again.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

RAM75 said:


> Thanks a lot soulbazz! The green one is the polarizing Shinola brand Runwell. It's a quartz watch. It was a gift from my in-laws, I like it quite a bit though.


Is it polarizing because it's quartz? I personally couldn't spend much on a quartz watch, but I must say; It looks really


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

coop said:


> Is it polarizing because it's quartz? I personally couldn't spend much on a quartz watch, but I must say; It looks really


It's polarizing for a few reasons; partly because it is a pricey quartz; partly because some think that they aren't really made enough in America (or they oversell the fact too much); and partly because a former Fossil Exec is one of the owners. It's not really a brand aimed at WIS, but it is a very nicely made and beautiful watch. I'm happy to own it (mostly because it was a gift :-d).


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> It's polarizing for a few reasons; partly because it is a pricey quartz; partly because some think that they aren't really made enough in America (or they oversell the fact too much); and partly because a former Fossil Exec is one of the owners. It's not really a brand aimed at WIS, but it is a very nicely made and beautiful watch. I'm happy to own it (mostly because it was a gift :-d).


The quartz aspect is the big turn-off for me. If they offered these with a Miyota movement (or even a Sea-Gull) at these prices I could quite possibly own one since I think they make very nice looking watches but I can't justify their prices for a quartz.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

A better shot of my collection. We have one of those 5x5 Ikea cube storage systems in the bedroom. I was granted a cube for my watches, henceforth to be known as "the watch cube".









From front to back, left to right:

G5600A-7
GW5600J-1
SKX Orange Monster (Hammer)
SKX Black Monster (Anvil)
GW-5000
SSC017 (modded Anvil)
Modded MDV-106
G9000 Mudman
DW-5600EG-9
DW-5600C (waiting on Brazil bezel)
and I have another, nicer, 5600C on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

The newest member of the family, a Halios Tropik SS, on a black Bradystrap with a RHD deployant.









And a shot I took on Saturday in my tabletop photo studio:


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been wanting to post my collection for a while now but I can't seem to get any good pics. When I first tried, it was a few months ago and my collection was completely different but the pictures were garbage.

I downloaded a new photo app the other day and tried to get a lume shot in the dark and wound up with the best shot of my collection to date. I think this is the best I'm going to be able to do without going outdoors for natural lighting.

So without further ado, current SOTC. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Digzi-O (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a group shot of my VERY affordable collection (plus my wife's dress watch)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csanadbirtalan (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm new on the forum, just registered today, and telling the truth I am also new in collecting watches, so I started beginning of 2013 and obviously with affordable watches. 
My collection is as follows:

*Seiko Premier Kinetic Perpetual* SNP045P1_ - 130th anniversary limited edition
_








*Tissot T-Lord* T059.507.16.018.00 - _automatic
_








*Kolber* K5001.1011.58 - _dress watch
_








*Westar* 5532TTN103 - _titanium
_








*TW Steel* TW76






*

TW Steel*CE1031









*Lorus* RJ617AX9








*EDC* EE100561004 - _retro analog
_







*Everlast* 33-503-005 - _digital 
_






_

Regards,
Csanad_​


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice watch, this EDC.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

So I finally got round to taking some group shots









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

I like this, what is it?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Double post


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like a Franck Muller knockoff but since it's an affordable forum probably not a Muller










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Baconeater said:


> I like this, what is it?
> 
> View attachment 1317090


It is a vintage Omega with a serial number on the movement that dates it to 1928. I have not been able to find out much about it. It has a solid silver case with a flip open back. The seller stated it was a calibre 46,5L 3.0.B.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> It is a vintage Omega with a serial number on the movement that dates it to 1928. I have not been able to find out much about it. It has a solid silver case with a flip open back. The seller stated it was a calibre 46,5L 3.0.B.


Looks very nice

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Omegafanboy said:


> It is a vintage Omega with a serial number on the movement that dates it to 1928. I have not been able to find out much about it. It has a solid silver case with a flip open back. The seller stated it was a calibre 46,5L 3.0.B.


Sweet watch. I got into this watch stuff because of a vintage Omega i inherited. Hence my username.


----------



## brmvs (Nov 18, 2013)

I recently started a interest in the watch hobby. I was looking for a watch and decided to purcase a Orient black mako. however after i got it i wanted another watch. After a couple of months my (starting) collection looks like this










After the Mako I bought the Pulsar chrono, but i did not like the bracelet so i swapped that to a black nato. The SNK807 came soon after.

And my latest purchase is a vintage seiko. However that one is still on its way.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> So I finally got round to taking some group shots


You're very good with the strap selections. If I might ask, what style are those two on the right. I haven't seen that type before. Still a bit of a newb.


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey all,

Here's a pic of my current humble, yet cherished collection. It's kind of a crappy pic, I know. But you'll find all the brands and types in my signature. Errr, yes I guess you could say I'm into black divers watches! ; ) Although my next purchase will probably be a blue divers watch. Here's a little extra info on a some of my watches:

- top row, far left (Black Monster): my first automatic diver. An icon. Just had to have one.

- top row, far right (TAG Heuer): my first 'real watch' and least affordable one, so far. TAG Heuer were doing an ad campaign in News Week in the early nineties and after a few months of drawling over their ads, I just had to have one! Goes to show advertising really does work! : ) I bought it new and it served as my daily watch for years. Yet it's still in very good condition. 

- second from the right (Lorus diver): although it is of course a Seiko in disguise, this was the first of my current Seiko divers family. These days it serves as my DYIing watch.

- bottom row, second from the left (Swatch): my only chrono. Bought this one in the summer of 2012, almost twenty years after I bought my first Swatch : ). 

 - on the far right, bottom row (Seiko 5 from the seventies): both my first Seiko and my first automatic watch.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

KMCMax said:


> You're very good with the strap selections. If I might ask, what style are those two on the right. I haven't seen that type before. Still a bit of a newb.


These straps are from bandrbands. c o m. They are the Velcro Canvas bands. I first saw a picture of a sub homage on one in this forum and decided to try and hunt them down. They are US based and do various Bell and Ross style straps. I bought a black version for my Alpha Sub in the 24mm XL. It is very comfortable and I liked it so much I bought a green and a cream one. They have a variety of colours, including a bond stripe, and only cost me $30 each. I notice on their site they even do a leather version.

I highly recommend them. I did put a discount code in the "found a bargain" thread over the Thanksgiving weekend which might still get accepted (BF2013).


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> These straps are from bandrbands. c o m. They are the Velcro Canvas bands. I first saw a picture of a sub homage on one in this forum and decided to try and hunt them down. They are US based and do various Bell and Ross style straps. I bought a black version for my Alpha Sub in the 24mm XL. It is very comfortable and I liked it so much I bought a green and a cream one. They have a variety of colours, including a bond stripe, and only cost me $30 each. I notice on their site they even do a leather version.
> 
> I highly recommend them. I did put a discount code in the "found a bargain" thread over the Thanksgiving weekend which might still get accepted (BF2013).


Thank you. I've been looking for straps that can make a smaller watch wear a little larger. Too bad they don't have an 18mm version. I will pick up a couple.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Apologies for the poor picture but this is my end of year SOTC. From left to right

Longines Hydroconquest
Rodina Small Seconds
Stowa Marine original(polished)
HMT White Pilot
Omega Speedmaster Pro
Michael Kors Quartz
CASIO F91-W
Tungsten Quartz 
Rolex SubC 116610 
'tat pam 'homage'

For the next year I have an Aevig corvid preordered but aside from that nothing in the pipeline, I try to keep a strict 10 watch rule as in my eyes there are more than enough watches to choose from. I can see the Longines leaving the collection as the sub sees all the wrist time when I am in a diver mood and maybe the rodina (still on the fence with it), but all things said I think it is a pretty decent blend with most of the bases covered, I am aware I need a splash of colour somewhere in there and I do like orange dials so maybe something will happen there.

Chris.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Just started into collecting due to forum member HiramRanger and his watch deals post on another forum. Here's my start:









Rodina small seconds









Citizen Eco Drive day/ date









Bulova open heart automatic









Watch that started it all, Sottomarino Pilotaire II


----------



## K Kruiser (Feb 28, 2013)

I posted my collection many months ago but things (and watches) change.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Christmas special, just one more, a couple of straps and I'm done...
EDIT: "the one more" is bought. Seiko Blumo


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

fishoop said:


> Hi all;
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, so here it goes. Very modest 'collection' as it stands now - next purchase hope to be a clear case back auto of some kind.
> 
> ...


Hey all-

Update! GF's watch i promised to show, new strap on the SKX and......a new watch!

Disclosure: Was never a fan of leather with a diver but was convinced to try it out and I now love it! I mean, if I go diving, which is ~1 time a year, I'll throw a proper strap/bracelet on, right?!


GF's watch - I absolutely love this thing, as does she 



And...the new one! 1963 Seagull 'panda'



Best to all,

Fish


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

fishoop said:


> And...the new one! 1963 Seagull 'panda'


Wowee that's hot!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Updated the family photo with the three Christmas gifts. Time to get a box, methinks.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is how my collection sits at the end of the year.









Left to Right, Top to Bottom

Orient Star WZ0241EL (girlfriend has an identical one too)
Hamilton Pan Europ
Seiko SBBN017
Seiko SKX009
Orient Bambino (girlfriends)
Seiko SARB017
Seiko SBDX001
Seiko SBBN013
Steinhart Ocean Two Blue
Seiko SKX007









Left to Right, Top to Bottom

Casio A158WA (girlfriends)
Michael Hill
Bagelsport Explorer II
HMT Pilot
Casio A159WA
Casio ProTrek PRG-110
Seiko SNK803 (girlfriends)
Seiko 6139
Seiko 6309


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Apologies for the poor picture but this is my end of year SOTC. From left to right
> 
> Longines Hydroconquest
> Rodina Small Seconds
> ...


Beutiful collection... If you wanna sell the rodina let me know ;p


----------



## brianbesurfhi (Dec 25, 2013)

My small collection... and my new deep blue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

2013 started out with this...









Then I found a couple of nice watches on eBay in august. In september I found this forum...and now I promise myself not to buy any more watches...until 2014...


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

My rookie-collection with a seiko 5 gmt on the way. Happy new year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

From the left; luminox sentry 0201 bo, seiko kinetic chrono, seiko 6g28-00mo, armida a2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wswim (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the Ocean Blue watch!


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

For your consideration my humble collection
















Please excuse my poor photography skills.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Bad cell phone photo of current minus 3 incoming and one outgoing...










Summary info (includes incoming 3 not pictured):

17 Watches (all analog, 4 Swiss made)
6 Seiko, 2 Citizen, 2 Christopher Ward, 1 Luminox, 1 Orient, 1 Bulova, 1 Oakley, 1 Momentum, 1 Reactor & 1 Croton
2 automatic, 2 solar, 3 Kinetic quartz, 10 battery quartz
4 chronoragraphs, 2 perpetual calendars, 1 GMT
16 have date complication, 6 also have day, 2 also have month, 3 have alarm
5 light dials (white/cream/silver), 12 dark dials (black/charcoal/gray/blue/carbon fiber)
4 titanium, 13 stainless steel (2 black PVD, 1 gunmetal PVD)
6 strap (all leather, 1 deployant) , 11 bracelet
6 sapphire crystal, 11 mineral
All have at least some lume, 1 has tritium tubes
All are between 36 and 45mm diameter


----------



## Louros (Jan 6, 2014)

Fairly new here... this is my "collection"










Fossil Titanium with carbon fiber face (quite old, sat in a drawer for years, recently fished it out and fitted a NATO strap)
Longines Admiral (automatic) that my grandfather gave me. Currently seeking more information.
Seiko quartz chrono - haven't worn this at all since I bought the Hamilton
Tissot Visodate - just got this. Love it. Plan to buy a variety of straps to switch out with the brown leather.
Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono - I wear this one almost every day
Skagen quartz - super thin and light, never really wear this though
Alpha sub homage - thinking of replacing this with a sterile Parnis sub with green ceramic bezel
Another Fossil that I don't really every wear but I figured I'd include it in the photo


----------



## enjoisht (Jan 2, 2014)

Welp Ive only been a member for 9 days now and I already have the itch! Here is the start to my collection, I also have two of the Nixon player watches I dont have pictures of at the moment... Hoping to add a vintage Breitling Navitimer (hence the NIghthawk) as my dream watch!

Citizen Nighthawk with white bezel and distressed saddle panatime 41mm..









Victorinox Infantry Vintage 42mm- Green face w/ factory stainless band..









Both of them together.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I forgot to include my Hamilton...


----------



## Bsod (Apr 16, 2013)

I started collecting just over a year ago, this is what I have picked up so far

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional - pictured on a Nato Strap Co. Zulu (Berenger)









Seiko Orange Monster









Timex Expedition









Orient Bambino









I'm pretty happy with this lot, Future additions may include a Gerlach and a vintage birth year watch of some sort.

The family all together


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I joined here a couple of months ago, bought a couple of watches from forum members, sold one and figured it was time to post for the first time. I've always loved watches but really caught the fever when I joined here and am slowly building a collection. With two kids in college it's a slow process. Here it is so far;

I'm a tradesman and this is my daily watch, LL Bean field with a maratac zulu strap.










Hamilton Khaki King auto with a sailcloth Bradystrap and deployant clasp 
Orient Mako in blue










Sea-Gull M172S and Tissot Visodate automatic










Swiss Army quartz, don't know the model, my wife gave it to me for my 35th b-day 11 years ago.
Seiko quartz with a Hadley Roma sailcloth strap, my parents gave that to me for my 15th b-day. 
Stuhrling Original that my daughter gave me for Christmas. And last and least an old Timex expedition that I keep around for yard work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

When I joined WUS, 2 and half months ago. I had 2 watches which are both quartz.

Roll on to today, I have 17 watches, 6 quartz 11 mechanical. I am here to tell all future WUS members. Beware the curse of the WIS.

Without further ado, here Is my very affordable collection.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mft4 said:


> Beware the curse of the WIS.


Words to live by, my friend. Words to live by.

(Nice collection, BTW!)


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Words to live by, my friend. Words to live by.
> 
> (Nice collection, BTW!)


Thanks mate. If only I had been warned before I joined;-). This site should come with a warning message, Something along the lines of.

This website may seriously damage the contents of your wallet, take up most of your free time, and have you drooling uncontrollably over other members watches.
ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK..


----------



## Volunteer (Jan 6, 2014)

After recently becoming interested in watches (shortly after Christmas 2013), I've found myself on an uncontrollable shopping spree. I also have learned very much from this forum! For your review, my collection:

Invicta 8926OBv2

















Orient Mako II Pepsi

















Seiko 7002-700J mod

















And this baby on the way: Ticino B-Uhr Type A 44mm









And some lume shots:

Invicta 8926 on left and Orient Mako on right









Seiko









I do apologize for the shoddy photos - I don't currently have a great camera.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, after finally getting a nice watch box for Christmas, and a few recent watch swaps, I've got a nice photo of my collection for once. I also feel like this will be a stable collection for a while now, pretty happy with everything.


Current Collection by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

....I think I have a thing for chronographs.

Only other changes are the incoming f71 Flying Narwhal, and perhaps a nice white-faced dress watch.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

So here's the collection of me and my wife in January 2014. 










First row (top left): Christopher Ward C60 Trident Orange, Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chrono 42mm, Autodromo Prototipo Chronograph, Hamilton Pan Europ, Magrette Moana Pacific Diver Pro
Second row: Meisterart Prowerke (Minorva) Ferrari-homage, homemade Radiomir beadblasted Ferrari-homage, PAM-homage, PAM 359-homage, Benarus Moray 44mm grey kanji-dial
Last row: Axcent Turbo LE, Kadloo Mediterranée, Michael Kors somethingsomething, Nixon The Small Player, CK elements (these last four are my wife's)


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

mft4 said:


> When I joined WUS, 2 and half months ago. I had 2 watches which are both quartz.
> 
> Roll on to today, I have 17 watches, 6 quartz 11 mechanical. I am here to tell all future WUS members. Beware the curse of the WIS.
> 
> ...


Looks really nice!


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Baconeater said:


> Looks really nice!


Thank you.:-!


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

First of all, you people suck! I hadn't worn a watch in over 10 years, after finding this site just before Christmas I have bought 4 new watches in less than a month so I blame all of you. Someone needs to start a Watches Anonymous group.

So here is my modest collection. The two on the far right I've had for 15 to 20 years, I don't remember exactly when I got them. The Seiko is a Quartz Chronograph Sports 150 and the Tag is a WI1151-K0.

The new ones from left to right are a Seiko SKX009, Orient Black Mako, GW- 6900 and DW -5600E. I was going for variety, a square G and a round G, black bezel/black face diver with some numerals, and a blue/red bezel/blue face with no numerals.

I think I should be good for a while, I'm telling myself to wait until next Christmas to add a 5th new one. We'll see how well that goes.

Lastly, I've only been a member for a short time but I love this site, a plethora of helpful and knowledgeable people.










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

coogrrr94 said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Nice compact collection! Keep it small and simple I say.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Love your collection. I am a big fan of any chrono with two subdials.



m0rt said:


> So here's the collection of me and my wife in January 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Still need to cover the inside with felt and take better pics of the watches.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

My modest collection ATM. 
Have a few I didn't include; a few digital beaters, my G-Shock, a couple of broken watches (Casio and Jag fashion watches) and an old Seiko I'm in the middle of fixing up.










Still hunting the *right* sort of distressed brown leather strap for the Citizen. Happy with the others for the time being.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

enjoisht said:


> Citizen Nighthawk with white bezel and distressed saddle panatime 41mm..
> 
> Victorinox Infantry Vintage 42mm- Green face w/ factory stainless band..


A very nice pair together those two.
Very nice.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is a current pic of my collection of affordable divers. These are all the watches I own, that my wife knows about.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Early days of WUS "collection":









Six months later:










Perhaps in the foreseeable future: Sell everything and buy an (very, VERY) used Rolex!


----------



## Caaag (Sep 24, 2013)

My keepers. I guess I can't sell even if I wanted without a few posts!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

the_chang said:


> Still need to cover the inside with felt and take better pics of the watches.


Same here (about the box). I hope to post a picture tonight. (after I moved the watches to my new box)

Edit: the pictures

Quartz









Mechanical (just go the box ready this far, not yet finished)









And then I have some head only watches, but they all need service.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Back row, left to right:
Technos automatic
Orient Star Retro Future Car automatic
Zenith Elite automatic
Pulsar Racing Chronograph quartz
Omega hand wind

Front row, left to right:
Swatch chrono
Swatch chrono
HMT Pilot
Orient Mako
Seiko 5 automatic

There's a ton of Swatches not shown, a Tag F1 going out for service and a couple incoming Japanese automatics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Recently picked up this watch box thanks to WUS, very pleased with it!

Collection went from this....









To this....


----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

Joined WUS this week but have been stalking the forums for a few months now.

I can already tell this place will be bad on my wallet since I have purchased two watches since joining....

I have one on the way in the mail and another on hold until payday. HAHA see what I mean?

Here is my modest collection as of right now. From left to right in amount of wrist time: Bertucci A-2T, Timex Expedition, Timex, Walmart $5 special!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

ProperPat said:


> Joined WUS this week but have been stalking the forums for a few months now.
> 
> I can already tell this place will be bad on my wallet since I have purchased two watches since joining....
> 
> ...


Very much a field watch thing going on here. I *love* the Timex, but then I would.

Welcome, mate.

Ric


----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

Ric Capucho said:


> Very much a field watch thing going on here. I *love* the Timex, but then I would.
> 
> Welcome, mate.
> 
> Ric


Good eye! I have a couple military inspired chronos in my future as well! Im hooked hahaha.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My stuffs...

Old cabinet modded by me









Inside


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> My stuffs...
> 
> Old cabinet modded by me
> 
> Inside


That my friend is awesome. Fantastic job.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mft4 said:


> That my friend is awesome. Fantastic job.:-!:-!:-!


Thanks, I appreciate!


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> My stuffs...
> 
> Old cabinet modded by me
> 
> ...


I like what you've done here, very nice. Though it would seem like sooner or later you going to run out of space there.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rudi K said:


> Here is a current pic of my collection of affordable divers. These are all the watches I own, that my wife knows about.


I actually hide one of my cases when my girlfriend comes over.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

awcwsp01 said:


> I actually hide one of my cases when my girlfriend comes over.


Might be smarter to hide yer girlfriend when your wife's around. Leave the case in plain sight as a distraction.

Ric


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thats a brilliant cabinet. Loved your dedication. A true WIS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

VoltesV said:


> I like what you've done here, very nice. Though it would seem like sooner or later you going to run out of space there.


I agree, I think it's already done...  I will need a bigger cabinet!



beeman101 said:


> Thats a brilliant cabinet. Loved your dedication. A true WIS


Thanks my friend!


----------



## klaus357 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is mine 

Cheers from italy

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

klaus357 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Cheers from italy
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


Ciao.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Cheap Ebay leather box (I ordered the 12 slot and they sent me a 20 - a fortuitous turn since I have a standing arrangement with my wife that I can eventually fill the box). As you can see, I have some work to do.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

awcwsp01 said:


> I actually hide one of my cases when my girlfriend comes over.


I hope this is a joke....


----------



## mattmcmhn87 (Jan 17, 2014)

My current collection:



It'll change soon, the Breitling is for sale and I'm thinking of selling the Obris Morgan as well.... I think I have watch ADD. WADD?


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

My affordable automatics:









They are all great!

I have a few others, but these ones get worn the most.
1. Invicta 7036. This is the least expensive, and I have adjusted it myself, but it is accurate, usually about -0.5 seconds per day. It looks great uses a Seiko NH35A movement.
2. Bulova Accutron Gemini 65b145 - This watch is an ETA 2893-2 movement with GMT hand. I travel frequently, so use this to track an alternate time zone.
3. Seiko Presage - This watch is simple with no complications, but has a skeleton heart. Seiko 4r38 movement.
4. Tissot PRS-516 - This is a ETA Valjoux 7750 chronograph. I time all sorts of things when I am wearing it. This is the most expensive, but still affordable when compared to other chronographs with this movement.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

The tissot looks interesting.............close up shot please


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

Sure. It looks like any other 7750 chronograph, but I was specifically attracted to the black dial with black bezel and red chrono seconds. The Oris TT1 has a similar design to this, which I also think is very appealing.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

DaveSignal said:


> Sure. It looks like any other 7750 chronograph, but I was specifically attracted to the black dial with black bezel and red chrono seconds. The Oris TT1 has a similar design to this, which I also think is very appealing.


Thats a very nice design ! Not really a big fan of the "T" type seconds hand though. This is the first example that i dont mind this feature in. Wear it in good health friend.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Between New Year's and now, I have flipped nearly my entire collection and even left some money aside for some future purchase.

This is the SOTC as of 3:05pm on Wednesday, January 28th.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

mattmcmhn87 said:


> My current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll change soon, the Breitling is for sale and I'm thinking of selling the Obris Morgan as well.... I think I have watch ADD. WADD?


What Pepsi is that?


----------



## mattmcmhn87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jpstepancic said:


> What Pepsi is that?


It's a modded Seiko 7002


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks epic!


----------



## mattmcmhn87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha thanks it's a rather bold piece for me


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> My stuffs...
> 
> Old cabinet modded by me
> 
> ...


CHAPEAU!!!!!!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Most of my collection in my newly homemade watch case. 45 usd and 20 minutes of work in total.

Invicta 8926 
Citizen
Casio 
G-shock mudman 
Triwa nevil 
Seiko snxz016
Casio retro digital
Skagen










Not included: hmt Sona in gold, invicta grand diver.

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk


----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

gavox, timex expedition, tissot classic dream, j. crew/timex


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

My modest current collection


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

My beauties:


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> My beauties:


I love your collection. I've been looking at Orients for dress watches myself. Seems to me that they offer the best value.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, it has been about half year ago since I posted here so it's time for an update.

During this period I said goodbye to:
Orient Star Somes
Strela
Citizen Meccanico
Seiko Sumo
WUS CMF 2012 LE
Seiko SSA061
Seagull military 1st edition

My current collection is:


----------



## Lezteid (Feb 8, 2014)

Half of the collection, with my fav travel case. Because as we all know: 1 watch is not enough when you go away for for a couple of days


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

F71 has officially claimed another victim. I had three watches when I joined WUS... Three months later I have this:


















Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> F71 has officially claimed another victim. I had three watches when I joined WUS... Three months later I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Squales ! One day i hope get myself one too, after I get my hands on the Halios Tropik SS and/or the Steinhart OVM. 

I hate this part of being a student- NO $$$$
hopefully by then there would be more micro brands for me to choose from. Hehehe


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> F71 has officially claimed another victim. I had three watches when I joined WUS... Three months later I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ones were the original 3? Great collection by the way.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Which ones were the original 3? Great collection by the way.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Thanks!

My Datejust and two Berhardts were the original trio. I was considering saving up for another Rolex or perhaps an Omega when I discovered this forum and realized I could start to collect quite a number of fabulous pieces for the cost of a singe used Submariner or Seamaster. Now there is no way I'll be saving up for one of those... there are simply way too many awesome affordable watches that I have seen and read about on f71 that I want to add to my collection!

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## JWhitfield (Apr 13, 2013)

My Collection:

1. Steinhart OVM









2. Hamilton Ventura









3. CWard C60









4. SARB017









5. SKX009









6. Tissot Classic Dream









7. Esquire Tank









The last two are pre-wus, but I put them on new straps and really don't mind the Tissot. Next, I think a used Omega Speedmaster or Tudor BB, but that's a long ways off, got to get comfortable with all of these guys first.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Surprised I never posted in this thread, considering I am now approaching 70 watches (is that too many?). I keep a gallery in my profile of my collection, you can see it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/members/guesswho/albums/my-collection/


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

merl said:


> Well, it has been about half year ago since I posted here so it's time for an update.
> 
> During this period I said goodbye to:
> Orient Star Somes
> ...


Fantastic collection, Marco. I'm a big fan!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Fantastic collection, Marco. I'm a big fan!


Thanks, Brad. Much appreciated!


----------



## Wevz666 (Jul 8, 2013)

I've used f71 for so many watch ideas I thought I'd share something back! Excuse the iphone pics!

Casio G-Shock AWG-M100
Status-Beater
Verdict- Excellent watch for the money (think I paid £60 new on amazon with a code) so many functions including atomic timekeeping. Great grab n go beater watch for weekends. 









Orient Blue Mako
Status-On the bench
Verdict- lovely watch for the ££. Great blue dial. Initially ran v fast but sorted itself out, also not so keen on the movement of the second hand. Managed to badly scratch the crystal after first few days! Has put me off minerals...









Seiko Premier Perpetual Kinetic SNP-001
Status- on rotation
Verdict-wanted a first "proper" watch after I was left some ££. Requirement was a watch that could be used for work and casual. It's a nice well made watch and it's had lots of wear, however, on reflection I feel it's a little "blingy" for work and a little formal for casual. 









Citizen Eco-drive Signature Diver Blue Dial
Status- on rotation
Verdict- well made quality watch. Blue dial is awesome, will get lots of wear in the summer. 









Oris TT1 Diver
Status-on rotation
Verdict- Solid good looking diver. Nice bracelet. 









Tissot PRC 200 chrono quartz
Status-on rotation 
Verdict- my wife bought this as a pressie for my birthday. It's a great watch for the money and looks good in multiple situations.









Tissot Visodate
Status- on rotation
Verdict- was in the market for a vintage dress and happened upon this reissue from Tissot. Got it for a great price used and I love the simplicity and vintage look. 









Seiko SBFG001
Status- on the way out
Verdict- thought I wanted a "dressy digital" for my collection and looks great in pics but on the wrist I wasn't feeling it.









Next up- I've got a hankering for something "Bauhaus" (love Nomos but can't justify the outlay at the moment...). Also love the look of the strela chrono but believe they only have mineral crystals...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Its been a year and a month since I joined. We've been together long enough. Time to show the goods.

Here was this time last year.









And here we are today. These are my regular rotation.








And here are my digital beaters and family watches (grandfather's, dad's, father-in-law's, and my boys').









Thanks for looking. There is always more to come. Sorry for the poor cell phone pics and bad lighting. ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone

Architectural Student in Singapore
Joined WUS just this year and have since bought two watches

My small and humble collection









Left to Right: Casio Edifice, French Connection, Orient Mako, Fifty Five Fathoms Mod

Watches I've bought since joining WUS















Simply love Black dial, Black bezel dive watches now


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> CHAPEAU!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


Merci!! Thanks!


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

My collection as it currently stands. 
Back Row L>R Hamilton Officers Field Auto, Orient Blue Ray, Panerai Luminor Marina 104, Orient Curator
Front Row L>R Seiko SNDA65 Chrono, Pulsar Military Chrono, Steinhart OVM, Orient Marshall, Ingersoll Pocket Watch.

(not for long though, I'm trading the Ray for a Bambino and the Curator is heading for Ebay as I've got my eye on a Tiger Concept Snowflake)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally threw together a watch box, thanks to my wife's eye. She snagged this box from Target a while back, thinking of the watches and straps covering a good bit of the dresser.










After a trip to Lowes today for a bit of pipe insulation...










The insulation wants to roll down so I just need to add something to fix that minor issue. It turned out to be the perfect size for the current collection with enough extra space for the natos and straps.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Can an we get a shot of that box?



Wevz666 said:


> I've used f71 for so many watch ideas I thought I'd share something back! Excuse the iphone pics!
> 
> Casio G-Shock AWG-M100
> Status-Beater
> ...


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Finally threw together a watch box, thanks to my wife's eye. She snagged this box from Target a while back, thinking of the watches and straps covering a good bit of the dresser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking collection, loving that Root Beer on the F71!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sigfortunata said:


> Good looking collection, loving that Root Beer on the F71!!


Thanks! The Squale was my first purchase after finding WUS via a google search. A year later and it's still my favorite. If I didn't know better, I'd think the F71 was made for it. 

Rusty


----------



## msmoore (Feb 8, 2014)

My first time on WSU. Here is my collection. I have no idea what I'm doing but I have fallen in love with watches. Have just purchased my first Russian. It should be her in a few weeks.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Family shot: finally all in the same place instead of in three or four different watch boxes.










Sent from me using something


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, Alex. I didn't realize you had such a probl...collection. Very cool!

I decided to take a pic for the first time in a while. Lots of changes lately. I should have been taking family pictures all along. . .









*Two Orient Mako XL* (with a third incoming) - love these. They've grown on me to the point where I see at least three more in my rotation over the next year. 
*Momentum M1 Deep6* - One of the few watches I've opened and fallen in love with immediately. Feels like we were made for each other. Misses on two of my main wants - central quartz seconds and no fitted bracelet - but it's still my go-to watch lately unless I'm dressed for a client. And this summer, we'll see about that, too.
*Orient Cal 469 40th anniv "King Diver" reissue* - bought this, sold it and bought it back, all in three weeks. Waiting to try it on some 24mm straps, but I think it's a keeper this time. 
*Pulsar quartz* - noticed this on f29 and was intrigued as I've been looking for another dress watch and wasn't sure I'd find one big enough. At 43mm, the white face gives it enough presence that it's not tiny. Under a sleeve, it looks perfect for me. It goes on its first outing tomorrow. For $40, I can't complain. 
*Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 44* - my much-anguished watch is still in the stable. As much as the polished bracelet and reflective sapphire annoy me, I haven't been able to give it up. I was going to use it toward vacation fund, but I may already have enough, thanks to my tax return.
*Android Espionage* - "Bubba" arrived last month on a whim. At first I thought, "See, I can pull off a 50mm watch." Then I wore it for half a day. Then I gave it its nickname. At 19mm thick and under $100, this may serve as an anchor if I buy a Sunfish. Open to any offers.

Incoming, another Mako and at least one Spectre.





















Also possibly inbound, mostly because someone here keeps tempting me with his castoffs :-d:





















Lastly, I'd like a bright blue watch, but haven't found a color as cool as my inspiration (too small - sold the watch I was going to mod):









I'm leaning toward an Orient M-Force, but the color seems to be much darker in the real-life photos I've seen, so I'm unsure right now.









Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love dive watches and I love a Squales, Raven , Helson or a MkII etc but they are impossible to get here in the UK, all the watches available to you guys in the US makes me green, you have so many great affordables to choose from.

The F71 is a great strap, I wear mine on a brown Orient Marshall (like the pic on NSCo) 

Steve


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sigfortunata said:


> I would love dive watches and I love a Squales, Raven , Helson or a MkII etc but they are impossible to get here in the UK, all the watches available to you guys in the US makes me green, you have so many great affordables to choose from.
> 
> The F71 is a great strap, I wear mine on a brown Orient Marshall (like the pic on NSCo)
> 
> Steve


The best way to get those brands would be used on F29. You could find a good condition and pay for shipping to the UK. You'd still be under MSRP.


----------



## koven94 (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the orient watches.


----------



## Coopner (Jan 2, 2014)

My modest collection in a custom cabinet I just finished. With room for the wife's too (read future growth of my collection)


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wrong post


----------



## museumplanning (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear merl,
Fantastic collection, thank you for sharing. Would you mind listing the model information of your current collection? I was unfamiliar with several of the watches.

Thank you!



merl said:


> Well, it has been about half year ago since I posted here so it's time for an update.
> 
> During this period I said goodbye to:
> Orient Star Somes
> ...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the 2014 update the autos are normally on a quad and dual brook stone showing them in quasimodo's foam for a pelllican 1450


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

An update of my humble collection.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Here my collection, just got my pelican case and finally got my watches organized. Borealis and Maratac SR-1 being the newest.





I still need to find homes for six more...:-d


----------



## stobievulture (Feb 21, 2014)

Aramar arctic ocean
Steinhart Aviation
Bernhardt Binnacle diver
Longines hydroconquest
Oris big crown pointer
Bernhardt Binnacle anchor


----------



## d.b.cooper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wristwatches:










Pocket watches:


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Not a recent picture, but that's still a good portion of them.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Took a few new photos of my collection


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Gorgeous collection, stewham.


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

stewham said:


> Took a few new photos of my collection


Awesome collection!


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> Gorgeous collection, stewham.


Indeed, excellent balance of styles!


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

merl said:


> Well, it has been about half year ago since I posted here so it's time for an update.
> 
> During this period I said goodbye to:
> Orient Star Somes
> ...


Heck, what you got rid is a collection most of us would be jealous of. Having said that, nice collection.


----------



## hithereimdan (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got this Tech Swiss watch box, holy crap is it nice! $60 on Amazon, looks like it cost a couple hundred. Just wanted to brag.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Few things have changed since I last posted about my collection. A have flipped a few and bought a few. Many remained but its sure fun. Sorry for all the photos and the quality of some of them.
Seiko Spork (SRP043)








Magrette Original Moana Pacific Diver (Took me a long time to find one of these and ended up buying it from the Rolex forums of all places)








Steinhart Ocean 2








Seiko Sumo








Seiko SKX007 (Sold one a long time ago and had to have it back. Love it on the Super Oyster)








Seiko SKX007 Soxa Mod (Took me a long time to find this one...well the dial at least. Soon to have a new chapter ring and bezel insert)








Helson Shark Diver 42 (Was on the fence about this one but found one in Canada and I quite like it)








Benarus 42 Moray Dart Dial (Really like this one and how the dial changes blue to black)








Magrette PVD Chrono (Love this one even with the Seagull movement - that had to be fixed. I dont see many of these around)








Deep Blue Pro Aqua (Don't let the size fool you...this is a very comfortable watch that actually wears smaller than its spec's)








Watch Box. Found locally on a Buy/Sell site. Really like it








Magrette Presentation Box








The Mess 









There are some fantastic collections in this thread. Not sure what 2014 holds for me but at this time I am quite happy with my collection. Maybe some color or a quartz


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome collection. Love the Halios and Benarus!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Really Really nice collection quicksilver7...
The Seiko spork, magrette models are really kicking it for me...:-!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Awesome collection. Love the Halios and Benarus!


Thanks Brad. Did you mean the Helson? I sold the Halios actually. It didnt fit my wrist right...kept diving to the top and drove me crazy


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Brad. Did you mean the Helson? I sold the Halios actually. It didnt fit my wrist right...kept diving to the top and drove me crazy


Sorry, yes the Helson.


----------



## CaddyWhompus (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's my collection so far. Sorry for the picture quality, my macro lens isn't here yet. In keeping with f71 tradition, all of these watches were bargain buys (The Seiko 5 was the most expensive at $55).








From left to right: Vostok Komandirskie "Admiralskie", Seiko 5 SNK809K1, Seiko SNDC45P1 Chronograph, Alba AKA (circa 1979) quartz watch. With the exception of the Seiko 5 they are all used but in great condition.


----------



## BizzyC (Jan 29, 2013)

My modest collection of affordables (including the wife). We have a place on the water so we prefer divers.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

BizzyC said:


> My modest collection of affordables (including the wife). We have a place on the water so we prefer divers.


Your wife was affordable?!?! Where did you get her?! Damn. I got mine early so for a decent price, but the cost of maintenance just keeps going up every year. . .


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Your wife was affordable?!?! Where did you get her?! Damn. I got mine early so for a decent price, but the cost of maintenance just keeps going up every year. . .


Lmao.. Nothing else to add.:-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Update as of early 2014.

The Stable:










The "Archives":


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Update as of early 2014.
> 
> The Stable:
> 
> ...


This is my goal - nice and compact. Like many here that I like, I think the best are at 10 and less. All get worn.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been following WUS for quite some time now, and got valuable advices here, so I just decided to make this experience more interactive... to begin with, I`ll show the small collection I got in the last 4 years, the only exception is the Tissot PR50 which I`ve been wearing for almost 15 years now.


----------



## davidpg (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been here for about a year now, though have had an active interest in watches since 1985 and starting high school...got my first Swatch (and still have it). Here are my core 12 (though the blurred MM homage is on it's way out for a crazy milsub homage soon):









BTW, the one washed out in the reflection top center/right is my Tag Heuer 4000 Pro.

I've got a bunch more watches, including a number of BNIB and vintage Swatches, though they're relegated to the drawer and not worn. I also have two watches not pictured that are on the way to a certain awesome member that posted not too far above, and one of his pictured will be resting in my permanent collection


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

davidpg said:


> I've been here for about a year now, though have had an active interest in watches since 1985 and starting high school...got my first Swatch (and still have it). Here are my core 12 (though the blurred MM homage is on it's way out for a crazy milsub homage soon):
> 
> View attachment 1406983
> 
> ...


Yup. There are some really awesome members out there. ;-)

That aside, you've been holding out on me. What is the Pam homage front in center? How about the gold case/blue dial way in the back? And please move that VDO up to the front for future pictures.

Great collection!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

This is my cheap -ahem- affordable collection. It probably won't grow much more. Im really into high value affordables.








The SNK809 is my default daily. The others get wrist time depending on the occassion.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

blooper said:


> It probably won't grow much more.


Famous last words. Right up there with "I'm done buying for a while" and "now that I have 'x' I'm satisfied."

Nice collection too. Enjoy them!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks. I hope I have this under control.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's my collection of 31 flavors... A few quartz, but mostly mechanical. Some sentimental keepers and too many that don't get worn as much as I hoped they would... A few Russian, but mostly German and Swiss with a trusty Citizen beater. Everyone made the group shot except the new Nomos, which I added below...

I'm considering selling maybe 5 of these since smaller collections are easier to spread the love around and enjoy everything a bit more, and downsizing has to start somewhere. :roll:


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice collection, LH2!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow !!
That's like a watch for every day of the month. How do you decide what to wear in the morning !!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Your Pilot watches ! Thumbs up :-!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

crosswind said:


> Christmas special, just one more, *a couple of straps and I'm done*...
> EDIT: "the one more" is bought. Seiko Blumo


sure:roll:


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

I've been around here long enough I guess it's time for me to post my collection. So here's what I have after 3 years of collecting in chronological order.

















































































































Wow, I think that's all of them. A few more incoming this year, maybe try selling a few that don't get wrist time.


----------



## skipfab74 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's here's my very modest collection. Please keep in mind I have just become a "collector" in the last year. Many of these are watches I've have for quite some time and will eventually be replaced with some better ones. My wish list includes an Invicta Aqua Noma V (partial to those big, clunky Invictas), an Akribos XXIV Skeleton, and an Android Hydraumatic.

Now I like the look of the Akribos watches, but does anyone have an opinion on the quality?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

crosswind said:


> sure:roll:


Nice box! ;-)


----------



## emr7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Relative newcomer, thought I would share my collection..minus a Seiko SNK809 in the mail
My Watch collection - Imgur


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice box! ;-)


It is:-d 
Cheers and thanks again bro:-!


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

I need a real camera, sorry for the not so great pictures.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Update


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Smart collection, Brad. Lovin' the blue Seiko. Got more pics of it? What's the model no.?


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Smart collection, Brad. Lovin' the blue Seiko. Got more pics of it? What's the model no.?


SARB 001 IIRC, no longer in production and very rare


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Nicely diverse collection Brad.

Looking forward to seeing the Ticino when it arrives.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Smart collection, Brad. Lovin' the blue Seiko. Got more pics of it? What's the model no.?


I'm always happy to post pictures of that one


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

that's got tobe a top 5 Seiko for me!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm always happy to post pictures of that one
> View attachment 1416221


I can imagine, that's why I like my Lasita. Still ave to get it running though.
What model is this?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Update
> View attachment 1416187


Here's a bit more detail.

Received this Skagen for Christmas a few years ago. Still my most comfortable. 








Another gift which appeals to my geek side. Tokyo Flash Fire. Don't wear it too much but like to play with it. 








Another gift! Aeromatic 1912 - two independent quartz movements with an automatic movement for the second hand only. Best of both worlds? Maybe not. 








Rado True Platinum. Bought to wear on my wedding day. Still in pristine condition due to the ceramic. Very difficult to photograph though. 








Citizen Nighthawk. Durable, versatile, comfortable, awesome. 








Obris Morgan Branco. I've experimented with many different straps on this one, but I think it will permanently be on this piece from CloverStraps








Orient Millennium. Another gift from wifey. Gorgeous dial. Perfect size. 








Rado Diastar. My first purchase from this forum, and a mini-grail. Love that faceted crystal.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Part 2.

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro. Bought while visiting the CW headquarters last year. A regular in my collection. 








Raketa Kopernik. Quirky and fun. Running too fast to be worn when I care that much about the time though, and not worth getting fixed. 








Stowa Seatime. I bought quite a few watches towards the end of last year trying to find a watch worthy of my hard earned bonus money. Most went. This one stayed. 








Lew & Huey Riccardo - loved this from the moment I saw it. Beautiful and now sought after. 








Seiko SARB001 - previously had the slate-dialed 001, but gave it up for this stunning specimen. A keeper. 








Seiko SUS GMT - another foray into the world of the more interesting Seikos. Lovely dial, but not for me. I've just sold this one. 








Mondaine World Timer. My first quartz in a while. Really enjoying the ticking of that big red second hand. 








Lew & Huey Riccardo. Another one I loved when I first saw it. I've only had it a few days, but it's loving up to the hype so far.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

I've only been at it for 5 months so nothing too crazy yet; pretty humble line-up.

















Pretty sure I'm going to need a dslr instead of an iPhone 5c to capture what these actually look like haha..


----------



## blooper (Mar 3, 2014)

Just another photo of my humble collection.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

My small collection

Tissot Touch T013420A
Orient M Force Automatic
Casio Gshock MUDMAN
Rocha's Automatic
Omega Seamaster*
Vacheron Constantin*
Bvlgari*
Tag Monaco*
Breitling*


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

My collection in its current state.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

My humble collection....
VSA Maverick on ox blood NATO
Casio AMW on orange leather fossil strap
Momentum Steelix on distressed leather nato
Ecozilla with adapters on Crown and Buclkle Benton strap
Maratac 2012 pilot on ChoiceCuts handmade strap
Seiko sawtooth on custom Beausbands blue toad strap
Seiko Kinetic SKA565ND on panatime ostrich strap
Maranez Cali dial Bangla on Maranez leather strap


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Update as of early 2014.
> 
> The Stable:


Hello,
what model is that grey Citizen in your stable? it looks awesome! thank you


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cgull said:


> Hello,
> what model is that grey Citizen in your stable? it looks awesome! thank you


Thanks, Mate. It is a Citizen BN0100-51e "Excalibur". Cheers!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Yesterday, my wife added a blue Christopher Ward W61 Trident to our collection. Here it is together with my C60.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here they all are


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not a photog and I'm using my camera phone. I try to respect the light but I always get reflections. Nonetheless, taking these pics gives me great pleasure.

Pared the collection down. Trying to be responsible and give myself a chance to enjoy what I got. Had two until this week. Dagaz is new.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My modest collection:


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's where mine stands as of now...


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

My collection in my freshly done up watch drawer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Great job CHawk! Where did you get the dividers? What are your "pillows" made of?


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

gatat custom(with offending logo lazily removed),bulova acutron kirkwood,seagull something or other dual time zone,magrette chrono,obris morgan bronco, vintage wiltham chrono,seiko 5 with pepsi bezel,empty space for new purchase, then my lumtec bull45,and my tissot t-touch titanium expert, i have another getat costom on the way and a jackson tsa big pilot as well....thinking about a maranez bangla


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

Bought a new case, bit of a tight fit though for some watches










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

My poor collection from left to right, top to bottom:
1. *Pulsar Kinetic*. Bought this for myself. I like the sound of rotor 
2. *Tissot T-Race T472*. A gift. Needs a new battery for a long time. I do not really like this watch
3. *Diesel homage*. Myself. My favorite for now. Red led 
4. *Raketa*. Father's watch. It is 30 or 40 years old. Keeps good time. Want to get a new case for it. And some sterile lumed dial and lumed hands.
5. *Casio G-Shock GR-8900A*. Myself. Use it at nights(because of auto illumination) and in nature
6. *Shenhua 9500* Chinese automatic. Breitling homage or smth like that... Myself. I like watching moving parts 
7. *Seabo SO-6147A*. Chinese el-cheapo. Myself. Can not explain why but I really like this one
8. *Swidu*. Chinese quartz. Myself. Good looking but not comfortable
9. *Casio Edifice MMW-100*. A gift. Has a really nice illuminator
10. *Apple iPod nano 6G* . Myself. It has clock application 
11. *Lasika W-F45*. Chinese el-cheapo. Myself. Got this for gym activities
12. *Elektronika 5*. Cant remember, must be a gift. It is also very old. 20 years old or so
13. *Meishion*. Chinese quartz. Myself. One of the favorite. HMT homage? (the dial numbers look very HMTish )
14. (last photo) *Casio MTP-1092*. A gift. Must clean it... It has 3ATM water resistance. But I swimed with it many years ago. Got water inside. Still working...


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

ghorn11 said:


> Great job CHawk! Where did you get the dividers? What are your "pillows" made of?


Thanks! The pillows are foam pipe insulation. Just take a watch to a big box home improvement store and find the right size. It's cheap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi folks, I've lurking in f71 for a while, lots of inspiration to be found here! Figured it was about time I contributed:







Top Row: Seiko SNZH53K1, Seiko 7016-8001 Chronograph, 1942 Omega Cal.26.5SOB, Nomos Tangomat Datum
Bottom Row: HMT Janata, 1975 Zenith Cal.2562PC, Alpha Paul Newman, Jaragar Monaco

I'm pondering another Alpha (Orange P.O Homage) at the moment, and waiting for Gerlach to make their Navigator and Sokol 1000 available, either way I'm going to need a bigger box!


----------



## J.A.R.V.I.S. (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, My current humble collection.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Yesterday, my wife added a blue Christopher Ward W61 Trident to our collection. Here it is together with my C60.


I don't know if it's the colours, or the angles, but that looks like a massive difference in size.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

It's 38mm vs 42mm.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> It's 38mm vs 42mm.


I know. It looks more than the 10% additional surface area though.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I know. It looks more than the 10% additional surface area though.


True, it's probably both angle and color.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi WIS

I recently re-discovered my interest in watches when I bought the re-issue HMT White Pilot. Been lurking around for just under a month and already have my eyes set on 4 watches!

Until I finalize those, here is my humble collection. Most are extremely affordable pieces but one (in my eyes). Apologies for the poorly lit cell phone picture.










Top row, L->R
Swiss Legend Commander 20066-BB-01-GA (My workhorse; my only actual purchase in my collection)
Longines Conquest L3.660.4.56.6 (The star of my collection, until others arrive anyway; gifted by the wife)
Kenneth Cole KC9226 (The backup dress watch; gifted by the in-laws)
Titan Octane 9214SM02 (gifted by dad)

Bottom Row, L->R
HMT White Pilot (Made to order, the piece that got my interest fired up; gifted by a friend)
Fastrack NB3039SM02 (gifted by my work staff)
Seiko SNE098 (gifted by my aunt)
Casio G-Shock G-510D-1AVS (gifted by mom when I got into medical school)


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

A partial intro to my collection. Sorry for the pics quality--bad lighting condition. I will take better pictures once my collection stabilizes with some new arrivals (in a few weeks). The last picture is of watches I am not interested in anymore, that I will sell, so contact me if you are interested.


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

toreador said:


> An partial intro to my collection. Sorry for the pics quality--bad lighting condition. I will take better pictures once my collection stabilizes with some new arrivals (in a few weeks). The last picture is of watches I am not interested in anymore, that I will sell, so contact me if you are interested.


Argh I want that two tone Orient Presidential so bad! I can't find one for sale anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

Aha, it's a good one, looks much better in person (I took very bad pictures, I will take some better ones soon). You can find some other colors though. I'd like to find the Silver with blue dial.


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I know. It looks more than the 10% additional surface area though.


That would be because the area of a 42mm circle is just over 22% larger than a 38mm ;-)


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Some of the tuning fork collection...








Railroad Approved









Accuquartz









Astronauts









Accutron 214 MO


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Accutronredux said:


> Some of the tuning fork collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an amazing collection. I once attempted to collect Accutron's but they are just so expensive to service! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Accutronredux said:


> Astronauts


Why so many Astronauts???? Not complaining, just envious


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally chiming in with my updated family, and this collection that has recently been changed after years of stagnant complacency. I wonder what it took me to realize I "wasn't happy enough" with my quartz beaters and a few autos... *cough cough joining WUS as a member*
Anyway the top row and bottom right all appeared within the last month and within good reason. I was rational about updating my collection, and have sold off four of six pieces designated fit for a new home, the unworthy remainder now live somewhere in my closet. Let me know if you want them! (seriously)
I apologize for the poor pictures and terrible lighting but I do live in a glorified box (apartment,) and without a DSLR in hand the input feels so numb... My cell and point-and-shoot Nikon captured these terrible images of my box.









These are not in order of favorites, as all get worn at some point or another! :-!
*Top Row L-R:
1: Seiko Orange Monster
2: Orient Pepsi Mako
3: Orient Pilot
4: Poljot Komandirskie Custom
5: Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono, Military Style

Bottom Row L-R:
1: Magico Carbomatic 
2: Skagen, Bauhaus-style (Gift from my mom)
3: Casio MDV-102 "Super Illuminator"
4: Timberland Jonesboro (From now ex-girlfriend)
5: Seiko 5

*This bottom drawer has been filled with straps in hopes that I will not see the empty slots underneath, until I can fill them with respectable pieces!! (We all know that tactic will soon fail, but it was worth a shot anyway.)








*
L-R:
1: Casio CA-53W, If it worked for Marty McFly I should be able to wear it to the gym!!
2: Casio MDV 501, Daily from 10th grade (another gift from an ex!)
3: Kenneth Cole Skeleton (Bought for an internship since I had no dress watches at the time, For Sale!)
4: Prudential Watch, Gift from my uncle who turned out to be a scumbag and therefore I may sell it out of spite
5: Kenneth Cole Square Dress, Gift from a good friend of mine
*
Not much, but I would like to think I have better horological tastes than some other twenty year olds. At least I have time to develop this passion and eventually there should be a few Steinhart's, MKII's, Deep Blue's, Stowas etc. to round out my little family when the funds allow. Thanks F71 for keeping me sane these last few years of fiscal turmoil. I am living vicariously through the more fortunate! ;-)
Wear them all often and in good health.

I specifically waited for my *71st post* as a tribute to this affordables section to which I firmly believe I belong. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JoeRogan said:


> That would be because the area of a 42mm circle is just over 22% larger than a 38mm ;-)


Grrrrrr...well corrected.

I think I always have the '10% stat' handy when people say "it's only 2mm, you'll hardly notice" in reference to a 42mm vs 40mm choice.


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sloniu said:


> Here is mine


Great collection Sloniu.:-!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

It's not the whole collection, but here's the Victorinox Swiss Army part of my collection.

Reclining on top is a blue Ambassador XL hand-winder.

Top row in the case: three small first-gen Officers in black, blue and silver, four small Base Camps in silver, and cream, pink and blue mother of pearl, a small white 2nd-gen officer. Second row: small Ambassador automatic in blue, Base Camp chrono, Infantry Vintage automatic, large blue 2nd-gen Officer, large Base Camp, midsize Base Camp, small 2nd-gen Officer, small Base Camp. Bottom row: new Original, midsize Dive Master, a small field watch I've forgotten the name of, small black and a white original Originals, small red and white field watches I've forgotten the names of, and a first-gen Summit.


----------



## Lezteid (Feb 8, 2014)

Not the best photo, but here they are. The oldest (top right corner) is 10 years old, and the youngest member of the family is only 4 days young, it's the Davitton Pilot (second right bottom row), which is my current fav, and looks very nice on the blue suede nato I put it on. The most interesting one is probably the Constantin Weisz pocket/wrist watch, which is an actual wrist watch with a wrist 'cradle'.

I have a few more watches, actually about 8 more... Funny thing is, they range from 20USD to a few hundred, but I actually do wear all of them (not at the same time of course  ).

Regards,
Lezteid


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

:roll:


DirtyHarrie said:


> Why so many Astronauts???? Not complaining, just envious


Acutually there are two more Astronauts... both white face with raised markers.


----------



## ahendy (Feb 26, 2014)

Long time reader, first time F71 poster. My modest collection as of today, anyway.

From left to right: Alpha Daytona Paul Newman on C&B strap, Rodina Small Seconds on C&B Strap, Seiko SNZG15 on C&B Strap, Armida A9 500m, Obris Morgan Explorer.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Say hello to my Japanese friends


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Trimmed down:


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I completely reshuffled my collection between August '13 and now... I decided that I wasn't wearing many of my pieces, so they needed to go and help me pay for my 'upgrades': Shogun and Aquaracer. I sold off pretty much everything except VSA DM500 which was my first auto that I acquired in 2012 and I want to keep it, for now... I might put up for sale, soon or later, and replace it with a white Halios Tropik when released later this year... I still have the Swatch Irony Windfall quartz chrono, too. Now, I have to layoff for a while and enjoy what I got:


----------



## Horoexec (May 29, 2013)

Just had a little family shot after some reshuffling, and a few strap changes!


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Sharonh (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

This is my humble collection all acquired before I joined the forum. How did everyone else link their pics up, I had real trouble uploading them to the forum?
1) Beaters
Casio Beaters For Exercise,water Sports And Restaurant Kitchen Work. Photo by sharonhing | Photobucket

2)Casual weekend watches
Casual Weekend Outing Watches. Photo by sharonhing | Photobucket

3)Formal dress watches with leather straps
Formal Watches With Leather Straps. Photo by sharonhing | Photobucket

4)Formal dress watches with steel bracelets
Formal Watches With Metal Bracelets & Pocket Watch. Photo by sharonhing | Photobucket


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Sharonh said:


> How did everyone else link their pics up, I had real trouble uploading them to the forum?


I would try uploading as a URL, just copy the direct link on Photobucket and paste it into the uploader! Alternately you can use the [ IMG ]URL[ /IMG ] format for input.

Welcome, and try not to let us enablers overwhelm you with choices. I waited four years to actually become a member from lurking and in less than two months almost all my hobby funds have been run dry! I do have some quality timepieces though. Hehe
The good thing is I am maintaining the numbers so I don't have "too many."


----------



## Sharonh (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up Miles, yeah I'm trying to restrain myself from getting those mouth-watering pieces features here...but its darn hard...lol


----------



## tetsujin79 (Apr 19, 2014)

Seiko SNGZ13

Timex Expedtion Camper T400119J
-Target silicon wrist band
-scratches from rock climbing at Devil's Lake, WI

Seiko SKX007K
-Bond regimental colors NATO band
-runs fast from my son bopping his head on it at a water park

Timex Expedition Military Field Watch T498759J 
-Hirsch Rally Gold-Brown leather band
-Hadley-Roma Brushed Satin Butterfly Deployment Clasp
-lots of irony that the custom parts cost more then the watch

Casio GW-5000-1JF
-on my wrist that's holding the camera


----------



## TempeAZ (Apr 23, 2014)

There's soooo many great collections in this thread, it gives me watch shame and envy at the same time!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Eighteen months as a *WIS*, and now, this is most of my collection.

_*DAYTIME, *_then *Nighttime...* ironically, in the 'Night' shot, my Deep Blue T100 DayNight Recon (bottomj-right) is missing, 'tho it's probably the brightest of them all...

Edit: Glycine Combat Sub Orange bezel was missing in the 'night' also..


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Eighteen months as a *WIS*, and now, this is most of my collection.
> 
> _*DAYTIME, *_then *Nighttime...* ironically, in the 'Night' shot, my Deep Blue T100 DayNight Recon (bottomj-right) is missing, 'tho it's probably the brightest of them all...
> 
> Edit: Glycine Combat Sub Orange bezel was missing in the 'night' also..


Steller collection I like your taste, I would wear all of those!


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

tetsujin79 said:


> Seiko SNGZ13
> 
> Timex Expedtion Camper T400119J
> -Target silicon wrist band
> ...


Nice!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

zekeryan56 said:


> Steller collection I like your taste, I would wear all of those!


Thanks!

I don't think I've had anything to do with it... I don't know what's going on in the box, but somehow they kept multiplying!


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

maranez bangla
gatat homage, jackson homage,seagull something,magrette chrono,obris morgan 
Waltham chrono,seiko,bulova accutron,lumtec,tissot t-touch.
and a vostok and another jackson homage in the mail


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Updated April pictures. Cellphone quality....








Bands...


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm new to this so I hope I've posted my pics of my little collection correctly. If you have any input towards how I posted or comments on my machines it would greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

My affordable collection.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TommyJRuffing said:


>


Boom! Love the paracord strap.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's my updated collection. First pic was from around January. Went down in size but up in quality. My c70s and Monaco are the same. I just acquired a black monoposto. I'm extremely happy to now have both. I also recently acquired a triumph 3133 which is 1/100. Very happy with the way my collection is shaping out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow nice collection. You sure do love similar watches ! twins & triplets ;-)


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

Since my watch collection has been growing larger I decided that I need to get a watch box. The Timex Weekender is the culprit that started the whole collecting thing (addiction?) a couple of years ago. My two Orient watches and the chinese pilot are my absolute favourites and the ones I wear the most by far.

In addition to these I have a crap ton of nato straps and various leather straps that came with the watches so I swap around all the time depending on my mood ;-).









_*Left to right, top to bottom:*

Sterile 44mm chinese pilot
Orient Flight with a blue dial
Orient ER2D009D
Timex Expedition __Field __Chronograph
Rodina Automatic
Timex Weekender
Cadence Franklin
Skagen 857LSLB (I think Skagen are quite expensive for what they are but I found this one for €40!)
Cadence Baxter
Inex (unknown model, my sister gave this watch to me)
_


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> Wow nice collection. You sure do love similar watches ! twins & triplets ;-)


hahaha yes i do. when you find something you like, you just go with it i guess lol


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

here's my collection. I was originally going to purchase one casual looking watch (the citizen), then i stumbled upon this website and now have a few more to add plus a bunch of 22mm and 20mm nato straps.

excuse my DIY watch box. i purchased it for $8 and bought some dividers at the dollar store. 
it's not bad, i managed to fit most of everything in there and some sunglasses too!


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Tidied up the watch box, just need two more boxes to fit all the others in!

In the meantime, here are my current favs - all the usual suspects: Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Alpha, plus a Marc & Sons OVM a-like, a bronze 'Bob Wellson', Bernhardt Sea Shark, Sottomarino 1000m Bubble diver, Deep Blue Pro Tac and an Android Stance.










Lume shot - yep that's mainly all Seiko's lol










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I am now out of room!
This is all but about 4 or 5 of my watches:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I've spent most of this year refining my collection. This isn't everything, but it's what is in my rotation. 









Sent by Lumia


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Going along with "By Jove, I Think He's Got It!," I updated my collection this year after four or so of reading through this forum before actually joining. This change and induction lead to even more of an appreciation for the movement of a watch while still drooling over the designs, as they are little works of art. Anyway; I've got some winders, some that hack too. I have light and fun divers, more serious military watches, and a few dress watches for when I need to get down and dapper. I see yellow, orange, blue, and even champagne dials on the daily. The rotation includes leather, NATO, stainless, you name it! Growing micro-brand, to Japanese stalwart, and even a few fashion brands thrown in the mix. It's an ever-changing hobby and selection as a WIS, but it is all part of the fun.
Just picked up a new job and I start training next week. This is of course enabling if I would like to put some money away for the hunt... The hunt for my grail! In the words of iceman66:
















*Close ups:*









*L-R Top: 
*Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500
Seiko Orange Monster
Seagull 1963 Reissue 38mm
Orient Pilot 42mm
Orient "Pepsi" Mako
*
Bottom:
*Seiko 007J Yellow Dial (Mods perhaps?)
Seiko SNK803
Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph
Magico Carbomatic
Casio MDV-106









*L-R:
*Casio MDV-102 "Super Illuminator" aka Ol' Trusty
Skagen 12-hr Chronograph
Kenneth Cole Skeleton
Kenneth Cole "Tank"
Casio CA-53W

They live in my bed-side table currently, complete with vanity light for those dark foggy mornings! Gotta make sure the date is set correctly. ;-)









It will be interesting to see how this may change over the years, but for now I just want to enjoy what I have. Happy wearing all!
Bonus points for anyone who can tell me which ones are currently set and running. b-)


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

1963, Mako, 007J, citizen chrono and the Casio? :-d


Sent from the whirlybird


----------



## Newt (May 2, 2014)

New guy here, checking in.

Raymond Weil Don Giovanni










Seiko SNK809 w/ Hadley Roma strap









Tissot Sports Navigator World Time


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> 1963, Mako, 007J, citizen chrono and the Casio? :-d
> 
> Sent from the whirlybird


You sir have won yourself some brownie points. Let's hope I do a giveaway! :-!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A view of the tops of the watch box. I could not manage a decent picture of the bottom of the display case. I REALLY need to get a tripod for my camera.

Left to right, top to bottom, detail lacking lol

Seiko SARB033
Lew & Huey Acciona
Citizen Signature Grand Classic
Steinhart Ocean 1 Red Vintage
Oris Williams F1
Bulova Chrono quartz dress watch (sentimental)
Orient Start Classic (rare wear, nearly too small)
Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono, Perpetual Calendar, Titanium case, etc....the work horse for business travel
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic
Burberry Chrono quartz on rubber









Watches not pictures (that I recall at the moment)

- Seiko 7002-7000, 80's diver refinished/serviced, E-bay Philippines special
- Citizen 80's diver, same deal as above
- Citizen Eco-Drive silver dial most-purpose dress casual watch
- Oris 34mm sub-seconds vintage
- Tissot PRC200 quartz on Nato, beat up, serves its purpose
- Swiss Legend white dial on ostrich leather (gift, love the strap)
- Casio G-Shock analog/digital combo
- Casio Edifice blue bezel on rubber
- Timex Ironman analog/digital on orange rubber
- Orient Mako
- Orient Union
- Technomaricne chrono quartz
- Invicta Reserve brown dial chrono


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

63 really needs service though:/


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got the box, and will be needing another, soon. O ______ o










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

> Just got the box, and will be needing another, soon. O ______ o


I've got the same problem haha! Got my first box a couple of weeks ago but it's pretty much full. I have three more watches on their way as well :/


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my small collection, sorry about the poor photo quality, I will do better some other day:







_Gshock Riseman, Squale Medium, Citizen Chrono, Glycine Airman 18 (my current daily watch) Fredreque Constant slim-line dress watch, Citizen automatic._

The Glyine was out of my normal price range, there just isn't anything else like it (~38mm, 3 timezones) on the market. I have recently been looking into some pocket watches. I purchased a vintage Zeneth; but it arrived DOA. I have also been considering adding a Jorg Gray JC6500 (37mm) to the mix:







_JorgGray | JG6500-21_

As you can see, I have a strong preference for "traditional sized" watches.

Anything else I should consider looking at?


----------



## alexandertk (Mar 2, 2014)

Seiko SARB033, Victorinox Alliance, Stuhrling Patriarch





















+ a Casio Edifice I use for sport


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Just wanted to show off my collection. 
I have sold and bought a few new watches since I last showed them.




























































The Seiko Sumo, Tuna and the two Seiko Sports 200s are new to me. I was lucky to find these two Kinetics in such great condition. I have also the Seiko Solar Chrono in my draw which I am also very impressed with.


----------



## Rreneau (Apr 19, 2014)

Here is my small collection:
nixon beastie boys LE, bulova military, invicta 8926 (not done moding yet), baume and mercier classima, stuhrling (closest watch I could find to the Big Bang)and a curren? (Cheap-o radiomir homage)














Not pictured: luminor blackout and alpha explorer blue dial, that broke today and I am mad!!!!


----------



## aleksi (Apr 4, 2013)

Rreneau said:


> Here is my small collection:
> nixon beastie boys LE, bulova military, invicta 8926 (not done moding yet), baume and mercier classima, stuhrling (closest watch I could find to the Big Bang)and a curren? (Cheap-o radiomir homage)
> View attachment 1492366
> View attachment 1492367
> ...


What model is the Stuhrling? Interesting AP homage..


----------



## Rreneau (Apr 19, 2014)

It's a stuhrling apocalypse. Great watch, get the most complements on that watch out of my whole collection combined. They do make many many more variant styles of this watch which is nice as well.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My current collection:










Top Row: Tisell Flieger, Helson SD, Steinhart OVM, Invicta 8926 LV, Citizen Nighthawk
Bottom Row: Seiko SKX007, Rodina, Seiko Pro Hunter Mod


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I divided my 20 watches into 4 groups of 5. Each group gets worn each week.
This is the swatch group ...

From left: 
Tissot Le Locle, Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL, Longines Heritage Legend Diver, Tissot T-Touch Classic, Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## AlxEllis (May 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I just joined the forum today, I have been browsing around for a few weeks on and off just reading some threads, mostly while googling "Best Seiko automatic" or something along those lines hehe!

Sooo I decided to start off with a picture of my "affordable" watch collection! hehe . My first watch I purchased myself was the Casio A16 which I bought three years ago and I didn't get back into watches until just last week when I purchased the Accurist MB955 and the Sekonda 3300 (Which is now my new favourite of the bunch!) and am planning to get a Citizen and Seiko also at some point also.

What do you guys think? 










In the picture from left to right: 
Casio A168
Casio AQ230
Sekonda 3313
Sekonda 3642
Sekonda 3330
Accurist MB847DE
Accurist MB955BDIA
Pierre Cardin (Model 10256-1)


----------



## zootius (Feb 14, 2012)

11 watches, one full watch box, and I'm not getting any more unless one of these leaves!!!

6 are custom seikos of my own work. Only 1 is quartz... can you guess which


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

So, it is probably about time I shared my eclectic and definitely affordable collection.

What follows are very average photos, because if I hold off until I set up to do it properly it will probably never happen. I should probably prioritise setting up the studio flash heads for some pictures of the children first anyway or I will give my wife another reason to suffer a sense of humour failure over my watch obsession.


































The bracelet on that last Seiko (6309-5510 according to the case back) has already gone in the bin and I am on the hunt for the correct one. The blue face Accurist in the box does not get worn, but I keep it out of the drawer as it is what I consider to be the first 'proper' watch I bought (with one of my first pay packets) and still works fine 20+ years on.

The ones you can see are:

G-Shock GW-2310-1ER
Vostok Amphibian #420059d
Seiko SNK807K2
Seiko SNKE01K1
Seiko 7T92-0BB0
Seiko SNZH55K1
Seiko 7000-8000
Seiko 6309-5510
Nooka Zen-H Mirror (NO-ZEN-MI-U.)
Apple iPod Nano on Lunatik Lynk
Casio F-91W-1YER
Swatch Irony Chrono
Swatch Skin Chrono
Skagen 233XLTTN
Accurist MB878N
Anglo Swiss cavalry
Raketa Kopernikus

The only one missing which actually gets used is Vostok komandirskie #2121 which I have on a Darlena chrono black leather strap. There are then a few waifs and strays lurking in drawers, including a Spoon and a couple of Kahuna watches.

Somewhat ironically my two most expensive purchases to date are the least watch like - the Nooka and the iPod Nano + Lunatik strap.

Apart from the siege of Seikos, there is no true direction to the collection apart from they are all watches I like.

I have been on a vintage purchasing drive recently, and a few more may occur, but I am now targeting a step up in price range and the offerings of a few of the micro-brands and perhaps a SARB (or two). One thing is certain, I am going to have to become a bit more discerning as I start spending more!

Neil


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Latest group shot

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

Newt said:


> New guy here, checking in.
> 
> Tissot Sports Navigator World Time
> 
> View attachment 1480307


That was one cool Tissot!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Another group of mine. Consists of Non-Swiss & Non-Japanese brands

From left: Sea-Gull 90th Anniv. CCP, Beijing Zun Shi, Vostok Europe Gaz14 Limo, Junkers Iron Annie JU52, Ruhla Garde Mechanic


----------



## zootius (Feb 14, 2012)

Ooh that Vostok is a beauty.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

tatt169,

That's a nice well-rounded collection. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Rocky_MTN said:


> tatt169,
> 
> That's a nice well-rounded collection.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate .
I know we hear this often on these boards but I think I'm pretty much there with my watches.

I have only recently added the orange G.Gerlach Otago and a quartz pvd Aevig Corvid which have added what I felt was missing (a little diversity) .

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Lots of movement in my stable over the years but for now I am happy


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Lots of movement in my stable over the years but for now I am happy


Love the box, where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I blame you people.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Jcp311 said:


> I blame you people.
> 
> View attachment 1504462


Wow. Great collection. Where did you get that strap for the Steinhart OVM? If you don't me asking


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> Love the box, where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


i bought it from a buy/sell site. Not sure if it would help but I can take a few pictures of it empty and maybe a google image search would bring up something? There is no brand name on it.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's the model 1 rye horween strap from W&W. A little pricey, but worth it IMO. I ended up getting both the 20 and 22 and they go with just about anything.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jcp311 said:


> I blame you people.
> 
> View attachment 1504462


I recognize this collection and W&W roll from the last Dallas GTG. Nice to see it again. You have several of my faves, Bro.


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

Seagull coming next week!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> i bought it from a buy/sell site. Not sure if it would help but I can take a few pictures of it empty and maybe a google image search would bring up something? There is no brand name on it.


Naw, don't worry about it. I'm probably going to end up getting something local anyways :-d


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Lots of movement in my stable over the years but for now I am happy


I give you a week or two before the urge starts again haha

Spork was definitely a good call!


----------



## jay_watch (May 16, 2014)

Jcp311 said:


> I blame you people.
> 
> View attachment 1504462


fantastic collection man!! You have some stunning watches there.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Jcp311 said:


> I blame you people.
> 
> View attachment 1504462


Nope, it's definitely not murder; more a case of suicide. Assisted.

Ric

p.s. Yer welcome.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

7,999 posts after this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post-your-collection-here-152565-32.html#post4057031
it feels like it's time for an update.

In chronological order...

Tokyo Flash Fire








Rado True








A couple of skeleton pocket watches








(I think those were the only watches remaining from my very first post on this forum)

Skagen








Aeromatic 1912 Dual Time








Citizen Nighthawk








Obris Morgan Branco








Orient Millennium








Stowa Seatime








Seiko SARB001








Lew & Huey Acionna








TZ level 1 6498








Stowa Antea LE








Omega Speedmaster Automatic








Rado Balboa Breithorn








And due to arrive before the end of the year to complete the collection:
Lew & Huey Riccardo (due to come back after warranty work)
G Gerlach Aurochs (production sounds like it has started)
Helgray California (not sure of due date but kickstarter project ended recently)


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

As I've said before, great collection Brad. The new Rado looks fantastic as well. I think you're started a bit of a hankering for a faceted watch in my collection too! The only one I'd give a skip is the Aeromatic :-d


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel like it's time to throw something up here since my watch box is full, but it changes a lot. I'm moving more and more towards a settled collection though, watch by watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JoeRogan said:


> I feel like it's time to throw something up here since my watch box is full, but it changes a lot. I'm moving more and more towards a settled collection though, watch by watch.


Loving the blue dial Seatime


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

For a cheaper alternative, you could look at Orient Neo70's Focus.











FrakkenPrawn said:


> As I've said before, great collection Brad. The new Rado looks fantastic as well. I think you're started a bit of a hankering for a faceted watch in my collection too! The only one I'd give a skip is the Aeromatic :-d


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been tempted by the Neo70s. If you do your homework you can pick up a vintage Diastar or Balboa for a similar price.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> I've been tempted by the Neo70s. If you do your homework you can pick up a vintage Diastar or Balboa for a similar price.


I don't think you can beat vintage Rados for elaborately faceted crystals.

Here's a couple of my more unusual ones.

Eiger










Excel










And my wife's McKinley










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Loving the blue dial Seatime


Thanks! That's probably my favorite


----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

next up: skx007 jubilee black dial


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> 7,999 posts after this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post-your-collection-here-152565-32.html#post4057031
> it feels like it's time for an update.
> 
> In chronological order...
> ...


Brad, that Stowa is absolutely fantastic! I also love the Omega and Rado. Great collection.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

soulbazz said:


> Brad, that Stowa is absolutely fantastic! I also love the Omega and Rado. Great collection.


Thanks. That Stowa seems to have a lot of fans (and I'm still the biggest fan)


----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is my modest collection. Mostly military / pilot / field watches


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

sebastienb said:


> Here is my modest collection. Mostly military / pilot / field watches
> 
> View attachment 1509413


I liked that Bulova, very nice piece.


----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

BarisKiris said:


> I liked that Bulova, very nice piece.


Yes, a nice on for sure ! Wouldpair well with a Benrus reissue )


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Updated pic:


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gshock DW5600e



Raketa Big Zero



MDV106



Fossil CH2812



Okeah



Seiko SCEB009



Fossil FS4250



Raketa (trying to sell)



Android Divemaster Espionage



Parnis 6498



Ultra cheap digital $8 x 2





Zodiac Sea Dragon



Infantry B&R homage



I think that is all of them


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay. Enough.










Top row: Christopher Ward C60, Sinn U1, Heuer Montreal, Hamilton Pan Europ, Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer - Not so affordable perhaps, but way below the Omegas and Rolexes.
Second row: Christopher Ward W61, Kadloo Mediterranée, Michael Kors, Nixon Player, CK something something - Wife's watches
Third row: Axcent Turbo LE (quartz), Benarus Moray 44mm, vintage-style PAM-homage, Autodromo Prototipo, Pulsar Kinetic - The watches I wear most seldom
Fourth row - Meisterart Prowerke, Blueradish grey PAM-homage, Blueradish chocolate PAM-homage, Radiomir Ferrari-homage, Magrette Moana Pacific Pro - All watches on Toshi-straps ;-)


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Been awhile since I posted in this thread. Figured it was time due to the fact that the bulk of my collection has changed in the last year. Though everything in it right now are here to stay and I'm going to try and be a bit more prudent on purchasing watches that I want to keep permanently in the future.

Damasko DA36 is a recent pick up. Sold a few pieces to fund this one. The Nomos arrived yesterday and was my engagement gift from my fiancée.








Blue C60, also a gift from the fiancée for our 2 year anniversary last year.








Last is my Maranez Layan which...you guessed it is also a gift from her. She is really a keeper.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

From left to right

6538 Homage with ETA 2842 inside
Invicta 8926 Mod
Tissot PR 516


----------



## Marchers (May 23, 2014)

My collection isn't anywhere near the uniqueness as others and all started out with the original victorinox








My victorinox collection








My g shock collection with my original 30th anniversary as my fav








Liked this when I saw it reactor trident and didn't know much about it when I bought it but it's been good to me
















An my latest Tissot PRS 330 limited tony Parker








Now to get my first automatic 
Any ideas now that u seen my style?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread. Figured it was time due to the fact that the bulk of my collection has changed in the last year. Though everything in it right now are here to stay and I'm going to try and be a bit more prudent on purchasing watches that I want to keep permanently in the future.
> 
> Damasko DA36 is a recent pick up. Sold a few pieces to fund this one. The Nomos arrived yesterday and was my engagement gift from my fiancée.
> View attachment 1511024
> ...


Four watches. All bases covered. Great stuff.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Four watches. All bases covered. Great stuff.


+1. He had me at Damasko and Nomos. Could have only posted that first picture and that would already be a great collection. Great choices all around.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Four watches. All bases covered. Great stuff.





Iliyan said:


> +1. He had me at Damasko and Nomos. Could have only posted that first picture and that would already be a great collection. Great choices all around.


Thank you both! I've tried really hard to keep my collection well rounded. I feel like right now I have pieces for any possible situation which makes my next purchase all the more complicated of a choice. Luckily it'll be a long time before I can afford/justify another purchase.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

zootius said:


> 11 watches, one full watch box, and I'm not getting any more unless one of these leaves!!!
> 
> 6 are custom seikos of my own work. Only 1 is quartz... can you guess which


Your seiko collection just kills it! Love the Planet Seiko down there with the orange bezel. Well done sir.


----------



## volks (May 29, 2014)

Hi all  I am new here on the site and just thought I would say Hello  ....love the site and great info it provides!......Here is my watch collection the good and bad and the cheap throw-aways as well lol......interesting thing about my collection is that it contains my very first watch that was given to me by my Mother in the late 70's .....the little Brown face Timex in the lower right hand corner(no strap) the watch has "Made in England" on it .....imagine that now on a Timex lol 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de2rek (Aug 8, 2012)

Techne Goshawk, Orient Union, SKX007, Omega SMP Quartz, Seiko SSB015, Timex Weekender, VSA Original. Missing = Bulova Square Chrono









I'm thinking of either Damasko DA44, Sinn 104st sa or a Micro (Aevig, L&H, Helgray) next. Any input is welcome!!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

de2rek said:


> Micro (Aevig, L&H, Helgray) next.


One of those 3 :-d. I figured I may as well post this here as I took it the other day

WP_20140602_10_29_02_Pro by devoncoetzee, on Flickr

From left to right and top to bottom. Cobra De Calibre, Seiko Alpinist, Pobeda (Poor mans Skeleton dial), Seiko 5 SNK807(Soon to be gifted to my dad for his birthday).
Swath Irony (Departed uncles, kept as a keepsake and gym watch), 'Dirskie (Helicopter dial and possible birth year watch), ladies Seiko 5 (Birth year watch for my mother.)

The pobeda and 'Dirskie are out of rotation until serviced unfortunately :-(


----------



## Mineian (May 17, 2014)

Well here is my little collection so far, including one of my wifes watches that she refuses to keep in her own boxes -_- Sorry for not a great pic, I was in a rush and just wanted a pic on my phone lol


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's mine:









Top Row: Aquadive BS100, Seiko SKX007, Seiko UFO, Longines Heritage Flagship.
Bottom Row: Doxa 750T Pro, Oris Titan C, Omega Speedmaster, Oris Williams F1 Chrono, Oris Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

3 watches in 4 years, I think. I may get a non-Seiko at some point, but no rush.

Heavily modded SKX173, SARB035, SNK809 (the gateway drug):


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Small update of the favorites with the Nassau and Seiko 009 incoming 









I guess these 3 are now my favorites in the collection along the following Beihai, Nomos and Stowa pieces:


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My roll and my collection. It is increasing...


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

My extremely small and affordable collection. Looking forward to expand it after my studies will be finished.


----------



## zootius (Feb 14, 2012)

Messing around with my camera (old Canon S90) so what better subject than watches?

I'm a Seiko lunatic with a set of tools - I've been busy modding  A few choice non-Seikos in the mix however...

Seiko Sinnful Pilot - An SKX009 with a Murphy bezel that is apparently permanently attached now 









My 1967 Seamaster - not that I go swimming with it...









My 1991 Speedy Pro









A 1964 Smiths Astral, a retirement gift to my grandfather from the Vickers Shipyard in Barrow in Furness, Cumbria, UK









An SKX milsub effort with a crazy-domed acrylic crystal - again I don't think this watch will do 200 metres now...









My SKX Silver Surfer - loads of Yobokies sapphire on top









What do you get when you take all the tacky crap off an Invicta 8926OB? A nice ersatz sub with an excellent Seiko heart.









Ollech and Wajs M1, off its rattly bracelet for a change.









1987 Seiko 6309 Planet Awesome!









My latest fave, this pic doesn't do it justice. A new SKX with Murphy SE2050 bezel, DLC steel insert, double domed sapphire, SM300 style dial and hands. I'll build another one if anyone wants one... the world needs more SM300s!


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Here is my small collection so far. Casio Protrek, Citizen Skyhawk and a Seiko divers with aftermarket rubber strap. I love them all, with the Citizen being my favourite! My only gripe is that the Casio seems to be almost 2 minutes fast and there is no way to adjust the time... It's not a big deal, just a little annoyance


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

zootius said:


> Messing around with my camera (old Canon S90) so what better subject than watches?
> 
> What do you get when you take all the tacky crap off an Invicta 8926OB? A nice ersatz sub with an excellent Seiko heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

zootius said:


> My latest fave, this pic doesn't do it justice. A new SKX with Murphy SE2050 bezel, DLC steel insert, double domed sapphire, SM300 style dial and hands. I'll build another one if anyone wants one... the world needs more SM300s!
> 
> View attachment 1516515


I like the idea of modding a watch but I sucked at it, just thrown away $200 trying to do a snowflake mod. (((((((((((((((

Cant even afford a homage piece from micros. Hard to even afford modding a Seiko, a homage of a homage...


----------



## zootius (Feb 14, 2012)

Marctan said:


> I like the idea of modding a watch but I sucked at it, just thrown away $200 trying to do a snowflake mod. (((((((((((((((
> 
> Cant even afford a homage piece from micros. Hard to even afford modding a Seiko, a homage of a homage...


Oh dear how bad did the mod go? Surely it wasn't a total loss? Surely someone can take on the job for you? Even if you scratched up the case / broke the crystal / broke the movement - you can still sell the parts online and claw back some of the investment?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

zootius said:


> Oh dear how bad did the mod go? Surely it wasn't a total loss? Surely someone can take on the job for you? Even if you scratched up the case / broke the crystal / broke the movement - you can still sell the parts online and claw back some of the investment?


too much effort and the returns wont be feasible.

I think i gonna look for someone who's willing to help me do my next mod


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Time for a little update. Had a few new additions, some strap swaps, and a couple have moved on.


Collection, June 2014 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

On the far left is my grandfather's vintage Avalon.
Top row of watch box: Caravelle, SNN215, Fossil CH2846, F71 Flying Dutchman, Timex Monaco homage
Bottom row: SNK543, Clebar chrono, Vostok mod, Seiko 6309-6000 resto-mod, Triumph chrono.

Not pictured: SKX031 which needs a heart, Bercona chrono which needs a service.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My new Leather Rolll and two stables


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

took some non-cellphone pics of my Hirsch strap collection


Orient Blue Mako XL w/Hirsch Liberty

Orient Black Ray w/Hirsch Knight

Orient Blue Mako w/Hirsch Rally

Orient Flight w/Hirsh Rally

Seiko Sea Urchin w/Hirsch Terra


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Meister Racer w/Hirsch Tiger

Seiko Stargate w/Di-Modell Rallye


----------



## narkleptic (Jul 29, 2013)

In the watch box:

Group shots:








Up close:

My rarest and least affordable: DMH Jump Hour:











Lew and Huey Acciona on custom alligator:





The second (and last) unaffordable: Dubey & Schaldenbrand Aerodyn Duo









Returning back to F71, Maranez Bangla, hihgly patinated









A tale of two Maranez:





Maranez Layan, solo, on grey leather Crown and Buckle strap:



Vintage Spaceman of vintage aftermarket strap:









Lip Big TV Automatic: reissue of iconic Roger Tallon design, with Miyota movement.







The Solitary Quartz. A Penguin.




The Classic: Seiko SARB 21





EONE Bradley, designed for the visually impaired. On Choice Cuts Horween strap. The Other Quartz







The Forum Favorite: Rodina, on one of many many strap options:



Another F71 classic, Sea Gull 1963, on Choice Cuts Horween. This watch, as many have pointed out, looks amazing on all types of straps. I'll try to post my favorite combos.





Not in the box, but worn to the stadium, Dodger Quartz with blue silicone:



And keeping blue theme, a Rangeman:


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)

My humble and affordable vintage watch collection 







Left to right:
Seiko 6139-6020, Sarcar Automatic ETA 2778, Rotary 17 Jewels Peseux 7056 & Certina DS.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Got a cute little watch box for Father's day. Yesterday, received a Seiko SDNA65 (black chrono) and a Casio GW-M5600BC (square G) in the mail. All the others, except the Omega and the dead Nautica, I've purchased since early April. All affordable, all make me very happy. I think I'm good... for now.


----------



## fatbaldbloke (Jun 13, 2014)

My modest collection. Cheating a little as the PAM111 is quite expensive, though it is affordable for a Panerai! Similar for the Seamaster. When I bought it in 1999 it was the cheapest Omega watch and is still the entry level For Omega.

the other 3 definitely fit into this category though!

First one is a uk M&S supermarket special! Used on holidays when I didn't want to take anything better! looks a bit like a Seiko Monster

The next is a Locman Nuovo chronograph. A big watch which helped train me up for the size of the Panerai!

Finally a basic G-shock 2900. Subjected to all kinds of abuse and still going strong.

Looking out for a few decent affordables over next few months. Certainly like the look of a real Seiko Monster and seen plenty of inspiration in the collections of others on this thread!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

first on many JRA custom Invicta 8926ob mods added to my collection...


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

my meager collection on their summer canvas straps. I have one more watch, a Panerai homage that is not pictured.



sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

More Hirsch strap action


----------



## brwaldm (Jun 25, 2012)

Been now on WUS almost daily for about two years now and figured I post my updated collection. As my watch fund has increased over time my previously affordable collection is not as affordable any more 









Current affordables include amphibia with modded bezel, new orient bambino, orange monster, bagelsport explorer II, and my late grandfathers ani-digi gshock (not pictured). May pick up the new Moto360 smartwatch when it comes out but otherwise am probably done buying for awhile. Thanks for looking!

Brian


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Many of these are now gone, but this shows my progression of watches that have been a part of my collection over the last three years:















49 watches owned. What will number 50 be?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Many of these are now gone, but this shows my progression of watches that have been a part of my collection over the last three years:
> 
> 49 watches owned. What will number 50 be?


Time for a diver again?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

merl said:


> Time for a diver again?


Doubtful. I've gone full circle - didn't understand the desire for divers three years ago when I joined; grew to really appreciate a good diver and owned a few; now have decided I only need one and the Stowa is doing a pretty good job of keeping that spot at the moment.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Doubtful. I've gone full circle - didn't understand the desire for divers three years ago when I joined; grew to really appreciate a good diver and owned a few; now have decided I only need one and the Stowa is doing a pretty good job of keeping that spot at the moment.


Ah, well that Stowa is indeed nice.
It's just that I saw the Helberg ch1 and H2O Orca mono and thought of you


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

merl said:


> Ah, well that Stowa is indeed nice.
> It's just that I saw the Helberg ch1 and H2O Orca mono and thought of you


Well, it's nice to have people thinking of me.

The Helberg is nice, but I'm happy to just admire pictures online.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Brad, all those watches and you have not had a Smiths Everest?? I am appalled! I would have thought a good British fellow would have sent some support Eddie's way by now. At the very least a Speedbird III(so awesome btw).


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Many of these are now gone, but this shows my progression of watches that have been a part of my collection over the last three years:
> View attachment 1538963
> 
> View attachment 1538964
> ...


That's a great idea. I've always wished that people's signatures were locked to the post and didn't change in historic posts so that you could look back at how your collection has changed.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> Brad, all those watches and you have not had a Smiths Everest?? I am appalled! I would have thought a good British fellow would have sent some support Eddie's way by now. At the very least a Speedbird III(so awesome btw).


I've bought straps. Does that count?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Its funny how I ignore stickies until I see a friends name next to them.... ;-)

My 11 watches:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> Its funny how I ignore stickies until I see a friends name next to them.... ;-)
> 
> My 11 watches:
> 
> View attachment 1539735


That's extremely cool. But to be accurate "My Best Venn Diagram Ever" should actually be a box encompassing the entire photo.....


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

My tiny vintage collection
Left to right, top to bottom

HMT Kohinoor, Omega 1949, Zenith 70s 9k
Zenith 70s, Tissot 50s, Gala chrono (Venus 170)
Certina Waterking 275, Omega pocket 50s
HMT Sona, Radio Super pocket

Affordable watch box:
Plastic tool box: $4
Color sponge lot of 5: $1


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

laikrodukas said:


> My tiny vintage collection
> Left to right, top to bottom
> 
> HMT Kohinoor, Omega 1949, Zenith 70s 9k
> ...


Beautiful watches and a great watch box, we definitely need more pics! 
Especially interested in the Zenith with the date at 4 (which I always think of as being a very modern thing)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Beautiful watches and a great watch box, we definitely need more pics!
> Especially interested in the Zenith with the date at 4 (which I always think of as being a very modern thing)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Agreed. Excellent collection! Close ups of the chrono and both pocket watches?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Some closeups I found 

Radio super pocket: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/charles-hubert-mechanical-hunter-case-1047398.html#post7997832
Gala chrono: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/smallest-chronograph-1042039-2.html#post7943526
Zenith date: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/wruw-june-2014-a-1037443-15.html#post7939361 https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/wruw-may-2014-a-1022695-8.html#post7780660
Certina waterking: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/show-your-70s-beauties-1024620-5.html#post7791247
Tissot 50s: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/any-nice-vintage-tissot-out-there-179133-55.html#post7750226
Omega 1949: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/vintage-omega-dial-renew-1012400-2.html#post7716374
Omega pocket: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/omega-pocket-watch-cal-161-dial-fix-1026764.html#post7901304


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

newest additions...
Invicta 8926OB based BB Heritage homage mod by JRA Customs








Orient Flight on Mako XL oyster








Hamilton Khaki King Scuba


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like I can only buy 3 more and then it's all over for me. All are affordables with the EKYI being the least expensive and the Revue Thommen being on the high end.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Omega Seamaster 300M, my first real watch, given to me when I got married in 2000 by a friend of my parents'. This was my daily for the majority of the time since then, up until April of this year.










Casio EFM100D-1A4V. Bought it with birthday money from my mom. I loved the orange bezel and still love how it looks now.










Casio AMW-320R. Just got hooked on looking at watches both here and eBay. Found this one with the gold type on the bezel and fell in love with the look.










Seiko SNK375. I wanted a Seiko 5 because of the value and the props they get on WUS. They had several variations of this model, with blue face/yellow accent, or white face/red accent. I liked this one. The bracelet is a bit of a hair puller, and the face is a bit smaller than I prefer now, but still a fun watch to wear.










Casio MTF-E001. I saw someone else here at WUS who found this watch on the 'bay for $16! All it needed was a battery and he was set. I had some $$ on a Target gift card and after perusing their watches online, I liked this one best.

I thought I was set for the time being, but after selling some more stuff on eBay, I had more funds and realized I needed a chronograph!










Seiko SNDA65. I saw a different Seiko on the 'bay, but then found this one for less than $80 shipped! I pulled the trigger and received it a few days later and couldn't be happier with it. I have since paired it with a black/orange reversible NATO and it simply looks awesome with it.










Casio GW-M5600BC. The same day I received the above Seiko, I received this awesome negative display G-Shock from WUS user rapidpulse. He gave me a great deal and fast shipping. I decided I wanted an atomic/solar digital watch. I wasn't necessarily looking for a G-Shock square, but when I saw that negative display and the cool gray PVD NATO he was selling it with, well, I parted with my $$$ quickly.

That's my little collection, all built up in the past 2 months. I think I'm good... for now.


----------



## AzWolf (Jul 2, 2014)

This is my watch collection which I been buying for the past year, the box holds 10 watches.

Top Row - Seiko SNDC33, Bulova 96G34, Seiko SGEE59
Bottom Row - Casio MTO1308L-1AV, Seiko SSC017









I don't own the Seiko SSC081 yet, but I plan on getting it in the next couple of months, along with a two-tone silver/gold watch and a all black stainless steel watch.


----------



## d197 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry for bad phone pic

The white Orient and Gavox are both new additions


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Updated pic of the box:










I think I've got enough to hold me over until the Legends ships.


----------



## rokr (Jun 25, 2014)

mine


----------



## ajlindvall (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Didn't know I had so many straps :-/


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## rokr (Jun 25, 2014)

Reverting said:


>


Slick! is it weird I love the arrangement of this watchbox...?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

It's easier just to take the drawer out and bring it somewhere with better lighting. I did a major overhaul over the last month, mainly to fund my Tuna purchase. The empty space is for a non-diver analog, to be bought sometime next year. I am leaning towards Damasko but the atomic Citizen Attesa and Casio Oceanus lines have also caught my eye.



SKX779 "Black Monster"
SBBN015 " Tuna"
DW-5000-1JF
DW-5030C
GW-5000
DW-6600
GX-56-1B
DW-5600E (Beater)
G-9000 (Beater)
Timex T49903 (sleep watch / alarm)


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

10€ Óradoboz 5-ös - Ékszerdoboz, Óradoboz - kosarbolt


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

idkfa said:


> It's easier just to take the drawer out and bring it somewhere with better lighting. I did a major overhaul over the last month, mainly to fund my Tuna purchase. The empty space is for a non-diver analog, to be bought sometime next year. I am leaning towards Damasko but the atomic Citizen Attesa and Casio Oceanus lines have also caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Talk to me about how you did that drawer? what are you using as the watch pillows?


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Ok. Talk to me about how you did that drawer? what are you using as the watch pillows?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/project-watch-drawer-1019010.html

It's one of Martinator's custom Pelican-case inserts. The back of the drawer is the foam that was originally in the Pelican. I could fit two sets of his inserts in my drawer if I wanted but it would make watches at the back a little harder to get out.

EDIT:

Here is the one I used, he has others: https://www.facebook.com/themartinatorishere/app_251458316228

Expensive but worth it, they use a really dense foam. I was using the insert in a Pelican until my collection exceeded 6 watches.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I picked up a few drawers for my IKEA cubby wall unit last week with the intention of putting the foam insert in them, so thanks for the link!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for the link. I picked up a few drawers for my IKEA cubby wall unit last week with the intention of putting the foam insert in them, so thanks for the link!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


To confirm, I used the drawers meant for the Expedit cubes. The Martinator 6pc fits perfectly sideways and two should fit back to back no problem. Good luck and post pictures when you are done!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet. That's what I have. Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

group shot of the current bottom drawer lineup


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

DB-380. This one, you've all seen in my late WRUW threads. Multi-lingual Databank Telememo 30. I bought this out of nostalgia, as I had the similar resin/plastic one in the 80s:


B640WD. This one has the G-Shock DW-5600E module, except that it has twin LED backlight instead of electro-luminescent. Love it. Currently, Ivy is wearing it, using the stopwatch occasionally to time LilFu's English reading. I'll show her how to use the timer and alarms tonight, and maybe she'll get some real use out of it.


AQ-230. I felt like I missed something in the 80s by not having one of these iconic, dressy, ana-digis. They're cheap now. Amazingly useful, and elegant, to me.


SGW-100 Twin Sensor. Best all-around Casio for the money, I think. I bought this one for the second time. ChrisL posted his a few times after I sold mine, which triggered seller's remorse. Figured I better get one before it's discontinued or something. Love the nylon strap it is supplied with. It is a step above Casio's resin in comfort, and maybe longevity too.


AL-190W. "Batteryless" was too much to resist. Only has about the same power reserve as a mechanical watch. But one doesn't need to wind it; just leave it in the sun. This model has a timer, but no light and very selectively uses key beeps. I love the look of the solar panel.


G-Shock GD-350. GREAT tool watch. Very legible negative display; it has nice bright gold digits. Vibe Alarm and home screen, one-button starting of the timer are the notable features here. This thing is a giant, but very comfortable and useful. This is the one that kicked off my recent "Casio Digital Phase."


Seiko SRP279K1. I felt like I was missing a "true diver" and started looking at them. Then, I remembered how big the 007 was on my wrist. Looked for something smaller but still really diver-ish. This one's just on the big side for analogs for me at 40mm. I love the white/blue dial too. Bracelet quality is great, as is the new 4R36 movement.


Shanghai "Peace". 17J hand-winder. Ivy got this for me for Father's Day. It's probably my hardest-to-read watch, as the thin gold hands don't contrast well with the silver dial. But I love the look of it, and the thought behind it too. Nice hand-winding action, and my third Chinese mechanical watch. I'm surprised at the (high) quality of them, so far.


Sea-gull M308s. Moonphase, auto, big date. Hand or auto winding. it has a domed sapphire crystal, which is full of reflections under office lighting, but just fine elsewhere. I love this one, but don't wear it as much as I should, because I have to set the moon phase each time.


Various Timex. Gift from my brother. He was impressed by the soft leather strap. Me too. Doesn't every collection need a simple Timex quartz? This one is pre-Indiglo.


Seiko Prospex Solar midsize diver. Paid too much for this one at $370. But it is just perfect in every aspect, I think. Ti is light and warm and not sweaty like SS can be. Great build quality, and the dial and hands are subtle, rather than dramatic.


Hamilton Navy Pioneer. Bought this one with part of my bonus at work. Finally found a deck watch < 42mm. I wish they'd put the date below 12 or something, but it's a minor criticism. I love the 2895 movement it has inside.


Hamilton Khaki King. After trying one on in person at a collector gathering, I just HAD to have one of these. Maybe the perfect all-around mechanical watch, to me. Polished bezel gives it a bit of flash to wear to the office, but very functional in every regard too. I'm ashamed and surprised how much I like the day display.


G-Shock MTG-M900. Solar, atomic, great bracelet. Has the timer, instead of the useless Time Memo feature the previous model had. This one serves at the time reference for my home Most of the time, it just lives in a window sill, which it stays charged and sync'd. Occasionally, I take it out for a spin. This one might go bye-bye if I pick up that Pro-Trek PRW-3000T I've been eyeing...


Luch one hander. What a crappy movement this one has. One can't even see it when taking off the caseback, as it is sealed in another stamped tin enclosure. Normally, I wouldn't mind, as it was only $50, but the manual winding is not very good, some gear slips, which makes it frustrating to wind. Nevertheless, I like to wear it now and then for a change of pace.


Seiko 5 dress watch. Traded a nicer Fauxlex for this at the last Chicago gathering. I quite like it. 7S26B-equipped. 


Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic. This one's discontinued; they dont make the rose gold PVD w/black dial any more. Wonderful quality and factory regulation. (+2, on the wrist, just like my other newish Hamiltons) I don't wear it as much as I should, but I can't sell it,as it is just beautiful and I know I'd regret it.


Vintage Bucherer. For some reason, it is my favorite vintage brand. They're getting expensive used, considering their humble designs and movements. This one had just been serviced, and I think I paid about $100 on ebay. The creamy dial is quite elegant to me. I wear this one when it is just past the displayed date, as it has a slow-set date.


Vintage Omega. Needed a service, but this was kind of the iconic "Nice Swiss Watch" for those who couldn't/wouldn't afford a Rolex in the 60s.


Swatch Red Sunday. I like the simple, legible design, and nice, long hands on an affordable watch. Unfortunately, the plastic buckle broke rather easily, just as they used to in the 80s. Swatches are not that rugged. I haven't decided if I'll replace the buckle/band or not.


Casio AMW320. I love this one, despite lacking a timer and light. GREAT bidirectional bezel action, and is really classed up by a nice leather strap.


Seiko dress watch. Sapphire crystal, quartz, un-complicated. Very thin. Has a small battery, but lasts 3 years anyway, on account of not having a seconds complication. It's on a nice brown Hadley-Roma lizard strap. I rarely wear it, but when I do, I question my sanity for not wearing it more. Usually, I wear it in the winter, after trying to wear a big G-Shock under multiple sleeves. 


Sea-Gull M186S. I just love this one. Very elegant and well-executed, I think. It takes some design cues from A. Lange & Sohne and Breguet, and combines them successfully. (IMO) Auto-manual winding, hacking. Rotor has a large bearing resembling an ETA 2892.


Here's a REAL sports watch. Big, contrasty display, but doesn't overhang the wrist, because it is wide, not tall. It has a chest strap, with which it communicates wirelessly to monitor pulse. Calculates calories burned, etc. I leave this one in my locker at work for the odd run or workout during lunchtime. I should bring it home, and use it for walks.


G-Shock G-2900. Great feature set, never mentioned by G-Shock collectors. I think the sail-shaped bar graphs are a turn-off. But it has 4 multi-function (date-programmable) alarms with text reminder. It has a PIN-protected e-Data Memory mode for helping to recall online logins and passwords. Time displayed in time and alarm modes. 10-year battery. Pretty affordable too; I think it was $60 at Walmart.


Here's my grandpa's retirement watch; a 1983 Seiko. I'm not a fan of the boxy styling, but it has a nice, quiet, jeweled quartz movement that keeps GREAT time.


Emewo alarm watch from the early 70s. What collection of mechanical watches is complete without an alarm?  This was also my grandpa's


1942 Benrus. This was a going-away gift from my great-great-aunt to my grandfather for WW2. On the back, it is engraved with his initials and '11-2-42'


Casio A158W. Quintessential 80s digital, to me. I leave this in my desk drawer at work for those rare days when I leave home in such a hurry I forget to put a watch on.


WVA470. Ana-digi, Tough Solar, and atomic. Maybe my best all-around watch. But I rarely wear it for some reason. Jack of all trades master of none, it seems.


Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor, 1st release. Needs no introduction here, I think. The bright orange on white is always a refreshing change, as is the lack of a date to have to set.


My first collector's piece, the Seiko SKX031K2 midsize 100m diver. 13 years old now! Has a few scratches, but it always warms my heart to take it out for a spin. I bought this from skywatches.com.sg, because I couldn't find "just the right model" in the US market at the time.


Limes Bauhaus. College graduation gift from my dad in 2005. ETA 2892-A2, with no seconds. Simple and thin. An understated dress or casual watch.


Casio CA53W. Iconic 80s calculator watch. Whenever I see this one, it brings me back to one particular moment in 3rd grade, back in about '84. I rarely wear it, but I quite like it, and it has a nice long battery life. So I'll keep it anyhow:


Swatch Happy Joe. I like this one. Rarely wear it. 1 year battery life is a killer, in my collection:


Tissot Desire Classique. My ex got me this one 10 years ago for my birthday. I'm saving it for my daughter. The seconds hand looks remarkably like the minutes hand, which always annoyed me a bit. Still a Swiss quartz w/sapphire, 35mm, for $125 (at the time) Great deal.


My Amphibia. I liked the red start for that commy flavor and the archaic arabics. Worst. Bracelet. Ever.


This Bucherer was my first mechanical watch, though it didn't run properly for the first 10 years I had it. I finally got it serviced. This was my grandpa's favorite in the early-mid 70s. I think he said he got it in a Bucherer's in St. Moritz.


Rare Vulcain bicompax chrono. Also was my grandpa's. Just had it $erviced, which put me off of complicated mechanicals. 


Komandirskie. You guys should try out one of these. Much thinner than the ever-popular Amphibia. Great hand-winding action, and the crown is not (as) wobbly. The crown also seems to be machined, rather than stamped, which I like.


That's all for now fellas, thanks for looking!


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

I like your taste, you seem to have a theme going on for the collection, it was interesting to read. \o/


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quite the collection! Good read too.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

defoncateur_3k said:


> I like your taste, you seem to have a theme going on for the collection, it was interesting to read. \o/


Thanks! What is the theme, in your opinion? The theme I'm going for is "Variety is the Spice of Life" Lately, I admit it has been a digital theme.



josha840 said:


> Quite the collection! Good read too.



Thanks!


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone

My first post on here so be gentle! (Although have been hanging around on here for a bit!) A modest collection but will hopefully be adding some other pieces as long as the wallet and the missus lets me!!








Still a few spaces left to fill! Although I do have one other Paul Smith jumping date watch currently having a service








Paul Smith - Swiss made








Gucci chrono with alligator strap








Tauchmeister auto (one of my favourites & cheapest!)








Bulova Accutron Kirkwood








Citizen eco-drive Primo








Maurice Lacroix (my oldest watch)









Links of London - Swiss made

I hope you like


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Smaug, great set of pictures and narrative. Thank you for taking the time to put it together. That's some collection and an awful lot of battery changes for you. 

BigAl40, there's nothing wrong with a modest collection other than the fact that they grow into a big collection. I quite like the big date Paul Smith (I think I have a Paul Smith sunglasses rattling around in one of my cars) and the speed striped Citizen Primo.


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

I pretty much exclusively collect affordables at this stage of my life:

Mechanical L to R:
Orient Bambino
Orient Mako
Redline Meter (Seiko NH35A movement)
Seiko Monster 4R36
Vostok Komandirskie
(Reserved for SKX007 )










Quartz L to R:
Casio G-Shock
Citizen EcoDrive
Movado Bold










My only non-affordable is a gifted unworn Rolex DJ II which is in a safety deposit box to be used as an heirloom.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> group shot of the current bottom drawer lineup


I am in love with the top shelf of your bottom drawer... ;-)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

easyP said:


> My only non-affordable is a gifted unworn Rolex DJ II which is in a safety deposit box to be used as an heirloom.


Too bad about that. You'd get more enjoyment out of it if you _wore_ it now and then. It can *still* be an heirloom if you wear it, and arguably worth more to your heirs if they could remember seeing you wear it.

The Bucherer diver I got from my grandpa is such a watch. Much humbler than a Rolex, but still, I can remember my grandpa wearing it when I was a kid.

My dad has a Bucherer chrono that my grandpa got for him. I remember him wearing it most of the 80s and 90s. One day, that will probably be mine too, and the memory and wear I can see on it will make it worth all the more to me.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm just starting to get a feel for this watch collecting thing, but here's my collection as it currently stands:

My watch box:









My Kenneth Cole KC1633:









My Citizen BK4050-54E:









My Casio MDV-106A:









My Skagen 351XLSLBMO:









My Skagen 809XLTRB:









My Orient EM65009D:









My Bulova 96C105:









My Pulsar PV9005X1:









My Seiko SNDD61:









My Kenneth Cole KC1514 (the watch that started it all):









My Citizen BU0035-06E:









My Timex T2N291AB:









My Seiko SNKL23:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Agent Sands said:


> My Skagen 351XLSLBMO:


I really like this Skagen. It's got a cool Ochs Und Junior vibe.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I really like this Skagen. It's got a cool Ochs Und Junior vibe.


Thanks, I've always liked it too.

I know Skagen isn't that beloved around these parts--for very legitimate reasons--but I'm fond of the two I have.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Agent Sands said:


> Thanks, I've always liked it too.
> 
> I know Skagen isn't that beloved around these parts--for very legitimate reasons--but I'm fond of the two I have.


I have something similar to your Skagen 809. It has its faults, but it is the most comfortable watch I own by a long way.


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi! I'm still relatively new to the whole watch collecting area. I've been collecting Oakley's for awhile, but started to get fascinated by the Citizen Caliber 8700. I could not justify spending over $200 at first, so I opted for the a Citizen Eco-Drive Dress watch. That watch is no longer in my collection, but this is my current collection after roughly a year: (My wrists are tiny )










Left to Right:

Orient Union









Orient Golden Eye









Citizen Caliber 8700









Seiko Le Grand Sport Retrograde SNT001









and a Kinetic Seiko









I have to thank this forum for the Orient additions! I never knew they existed prior to joining this forum.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I love that Seiko Le Grand Sport.


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks! I got it at a very good price, so it was an impulse buy. I have no regrets though haha. I'm not the biggest fan of the date being on a dial however. I'm a teacher, and usually depend on my watch for the date (passes and what not). Keeps very good time, but takes a second or two to read the small date.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

bottom drawer complete, lol


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Swiss cousins w/ETA hearts...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Invicta mod gang


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just some of my collection










Adi 221 Tuna
Orsa Pro Diver
Vostok Amphibia 090
Maratac Pilot


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Love the Seiko Grand Sport, congratulations on a superb impulse buy.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Thought I would share my very inexpensive collection.I have managed to get these together for less than £250. Not glamours but I just buy what I like the look off.
They are from top left:
Blue Ltd
Marvel 50th anniversary of King of Thailand
Klaus Kobec ceramic
Boccia Titanium
Jowissa vintage
Storm
Rotary Skeleton
Sekonda moon-phase
Stuhrling Ambassador
Sekonda Chronograph

I also have a couple of HMT watches but not sure I am keeping them.


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Even though I am new here I will gladly share my collection. My tastes vary and I am not ashamed to admit that I do not care about the price of the watch. I am not afraid to like a cheap watch. Here we go.







This is a cheap chinese but I like it.







Timex T20041







Accutron BAT8043







Pulsar PS9161







Sun Time OSU







Casio Wave Ceptor WV-58A







Armitron 45/7004REDTC







Unknown Timex Indiglo







Vintage HMT Pilot (Possible Frankenwatch)







Bulova M5


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow a couple of my pics are ugly. As you can see I'm a NATO freak. And I almost forgot







Citizen Eco-Drive BM6060-57F.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

My collection; taking a breather now, but got the first one just over two months ago!  (With the exception of the Tissot one, which I had already and is the only quartz.)

Mostly Russian watches which I really enjoy for what they offer in style and rugged technology, for the price.

I just need to add a diver; likely an Amphibia to stick with the Russian theme, but potentially also an SKX007 or Orient Ray. (Anyone have a Ray for sale for a good price?)

(The only one that I have any confidence in at all when it comes to even a minor splash is the Seiko 5 in the bottom right)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Seiko 5 are very nice watches. Used to own several until recently. Don't buy any vintage seiko 5 off of ebay tho. Extremely fragile.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Seiko 5 are very nice watches. Used to own several until recently. Don't buy any vintage seiko 5 off of ebay tho. Extremely fragile.


Yeah; see a lot of refurbished Indian Seikos as well on Fleabay. Fortunately Seiko 5s are affordable enough to buy new.  Some divers in the range too (SNZF, etc.) some with a SKX007 -like design, others with a monster-like design. They tend to be slightly smaller though. Still okay, but perhaps not up to current size-fashion standards.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Just a quick teaser for what may eventually evolve into a SOTC thread later on. If nothing else, here's a snapshot(hurr durr) of my collection at this time.








The whole box of stuff worthy of discussion.
L-R top row: Seiko SNDE99 (aftermarket strap), Fossil Chronograph (unknown model-aftermarket F71 NATO), Stührling Aquadiver Regatta Champion in Blue, Casio MDV-106 (on NATO), Orient Flight (on NATO), Jaragar "Monaco" (aftermarket strap)
L-R bottom row: 4 spots that need filling, Citizen AT0100 Titanium Chronograph, Wittnauer "QWR" ca. 1996 (sentimental, no longer wear.)








Top row left side, detail shots on the Seiko SNDE99, the Fossil showing the articulated lugs and the Stührling.








Top row right side: Good sunburst pic for the Casio MDV-106, to the right are the Flight and the Jaragar








Detailed pic of the Flight and Jaragar on its new strap. Lots of subtle detail in the Jaragar, actually.








Lume shots are HARD.

Top Row: L-R Seiko SNDE99 is unlumed. Lume on the Fossil is weak (and always has been.) Lume is barely acceptable on the Stührling, but it does lume for a little while once charged. The MDV-106 has had a lot written about it. It's "fair". The Orient is pretty darn good and the Jaragar on the right is weak.
Bottom Row: L-R The Citizen lume is still going pretty strong after 9 years, and love the blue tint. Wish I could find this color more easily. The Wittnauer is unlumed.

Thanks for looking, I'll be happy to talk in more detail about any of these.

Mini review on the Stühling Aquadiver Regatta Champion forthcoming...


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is my modest collection.
6309-7040, Rado Original Diver, Dagaz Tsunami, MkII Sea Fighter, Raven Vintage 42, Dagaz Typhoon T II.









old Seiko, Croton, Hmt Le Pilot, Amphibian, Davosa Pilot, Armida A8, Tawatec EO Diver Le.

Sent from my RM-941_apac_australia_new_zealand_238 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Just posted this in another thread so i figured I'd post it here as well 



FrakkenPrawn said:


> From Dressiest to least dressy
> 
> Pobeda
> WP_20140403_16_22_24_Pro by devoncoetzee, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I was about to lose my appetite on watches when I saw a guy on Turkish Watch Forum with 6 brand new Patek's. 2 being grand complication.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello All,

This is my small collection of 4 watches:

Sinn UX SDR, this is my daily wear watch.
Marathon TSAR, my night duty watch.
Victorinox DM500 Black Ice Chrono, this is the one I wear when I'm doing renovation or yard work etc.
Tawatec titanium Black diver, Also a Tritium watch. now replaced by the TSAR. Now given to one of my sons.



Have a great week everyone,

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada, well not wet at all this week.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's my humble, very affordable collection:


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

My affordable collection,









Tissot PRC 200








Parnis Portuguese








Seiko SSC017P1








Parnis Power Reserve








Parnis 44mm PVD pilot








Accurist MS671OB








Chico


----------



## Socialvegetable (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been lurking for a while, and finally decided to join in the discussion fun. I've always loved watches (more for fashion than anything else, admittedly), and have typically had a cheap, versatile collection. Lots of plastic and quartz over the years. I recently decided to buy my first automatic, and the affordables forum sold me on a blue Orient Ray. I'm in love with it, and am hoping to add a black or Pepsi Mako soon.

So, here are a few shots of my humble collection. I'm in the process of repurposing a humidor as a watch display, so I'll share that once it's complete.










Most of my collection (the working ones, anyway), sloppily stowed in a drawer. From top left: two Swatches, Komono Fat Wizard in Espresso, Fossil Blue chronograph, Fossil that I haven't been able to identify (corporate gift model), Orient Ray, Timex Weekenders, Nooka x KidRobot Zub, iPod Nano on Lunatik Chicago Dusty, and Lunatik TikTok band.










My collection of Weekender and 20mm NATO straps. I'm planning to start hoarding 22mm straps for the Ray and future Mako (and hopefully a Seiko 007, as I'm currently smitten with divers).










My favorites.










Testing to see how they look in the humidor. My wife and I are going to sew up some watch pillows this week, and I may see about making dividers to keep them tidy. I'll share more as it comes together.


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum although i've bee lurking for a couple of months now

I would like to share my (very humble) collection










From left to right:

Casio A168
Diesel DZ-1495
Tissot Classic Dream
Orient Mako blue
1971 vintage Sekonda handwinder (that's all I know)
Stuhrling Original Cathedral
Casio G-Shock GTX5500



















I realise there's a lot of essential affordables (Seiko 5, Citizen Eco Drive) are still missing but it's a good start I think.

Enjoy


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

jvingerhoets1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum although i've bee lurking for a couple of months now
> 
> ...


Welcome!

It looks like you do have the start of a solid collection. Don't feel like you need to get any specific essential just because it's on someone's list of "must-haves." It does look like you do need one specific thing though-- a bigger watch box.


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It looks like you do have the start of a solid collection. Don't feel like you need to get any specific essential just because it's on someone's list of "must-haves." It does look like you do need one specific thing though-- a bigger watch box.


Thanks!

I'm actually getting myself a second box exactly like this one. Should be on the way right now.

I'm putting it on hold for now to be able to buy some more expensive (read: nicer looking) pieces in the future. Can't wait really but I cant spend 400 euros a month purely on watches. I'm afraid there would be some funding problems ;-)


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

thanks for all the likes! My greatest joy right now is swapping the straps/bracelets on my collection. It's cheap and it's fun to see a watch take on a different look just by a few flicks of the wrist =)



d3nzi0 said:


> Here's my humble, very affordable collection:


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> thanks for all the likes! My greatest joy right now is swapping the straps/bracelets on my collection. It's cheap and it's fun to see a watch take on a different look just by a few flicks of the wrist =)


Very true, switching straps makes it a whole different watch. Also a nice (and cheap) alternative is to buy some NATO/Zulu straps. Never gets boring.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

With straps and watch roll b-)


----------



## jrk0 (Aug 3, 2014)

finally have some affordable watches I really like  and my newest parnis with a hirsch runner strap is currently my favourite, i can't beleive what you get for such a money, watch has been 5 seconds off in 3 days, tho it has number 9 not inserted totally flat, will have that fix sometime


----------



## Socialvegetable (Jul 29, 2014)

Socialvegetable said:


> I'm in the process of repurposing a humidor as a watch display, so I'll share that once it's complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pillows and display portion of the humidor are complete, and I started a new thread over here, if anyone's interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/humidor-turned-watch-display-storage-1066383.html.

I didn't want to spam this thread with more pictures.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

As it stands right now!


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

May I please know the names of these watches ?.



akitadog said:


> Well, most are affordable by me, and one just barely, but what the heck.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

Post #700, Page 70.

I'm from office and the picture doesn't seem to come while I do reply or when I try to insert image 



sujith said:


> May I please know the names of these watches ?.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

It has been half a year ago since my last collection post here.
During that period I said goodbye to a:
Seiko Jumbo
Seiko Pulsations
Seiko SUS GMT
Enicar Sherpa 600

I am atm quite pleased with the current state of my collection, though that will change soon I guess ;-)

The Germans









The divers









Some Seikos









A Mil and a LE









Some WUS classics









The oldies


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ I've drooled over at least five of those. Nicely done!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ I've drooled over at least five of those. Nicely done!


Thanks Brad! Which ones?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Nomos, Junghans, Halios, ST5 and Okeah
(That's not to say the others aren't nice too!)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

merl said:


> It has been half a year ago since my last collection post here.
> During that period I said goodbye to a:
> Seiko Jumbo
> Seiko Pulsations
> ...


One of the nicest collections I have seen lately. Excellent variation in styles. That Okeah is calling out to me. The wallet...not so much.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> It has been half a year ago since my last collection post here.
> During that period I said goodbye to a:
> Seiko Jumbo
> Seiko Pulsations
> ...


Impressive collection. I absolutely love these especially. I so want one of those Seiko Discus' one day.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

merl said:


> It has been half a year ago since my last collection post here.
> During that period I said goodbye to a:
> Seiko Jumbo
> Seiko Pulsations
> ...


Really nice, you can tell your at a point where impulse buys are at a minimum. really quality pieces, and a nice diverse selection!

I hope to be there soon though watches are being bumped in priority by my soon to be born daughter so maybe it will take a little longer than I would like but oh well!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> One of the nicest collections I have seen lately. Excellent variation in styles. That Okeah is calling out to me. The wallet...not so much.


Thanks, much appreciated. The Okeah is firmly priced yes, but you can send Julian an email and ask him for his best price. It will still cost a lot but everything helps 


SteamJ said:


> Impressive collection. I absolutely love these especially. I so want one of those Seiko Discus' one day.


Thanks, let me know when you do. Maybe I can help (not with mine though ;-) )


zekeryan56 said:


> Really nice, you can tell your at a point where impulse buys are at a minimum. really quality pieces, and a nice diverse selection!
> 
> I hope to be there soon though watches are being bumped in priority by my soon to be born daughter so maybe it will take a little longer than I would like but oh well!


Thanks, I indeed hardly do impulse buys anymore.
Take your time, be patient and you'll get there. Though the soon to be born is much more important than this lovely hobby


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

merl said:


> It has been half a year ago since my last collection post here.
> 
> I am atm quite pleased with the current state of my collection, though that will change soon I guess ;-)


My word, I had a mini heart attack. Those are some fantastic watches sir. If I had the cash your post may have just made me go out and binge spend on 6 new watches :-d


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

can someone please identify these 4 watches for me ? and what genre do they belong to ? (from post #700)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> My word, I had a mini heart attack. Those are some fantastic watches sir. If I had the cash your post may have just made me go out and binge spend on 6 new watches :-d


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

the last one on the far right looks like a VSA Dive Master 500



sujith said:


> can someone please identify these 4 watches for me ? and what genre do they belong to ? (from post #700)
> 
> View attachment 1588014


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sujith said:


> can someone please identify these 4 watches for me ? and what genre do they belong to ? (from post #700)
> 
> View attachment 1588014


That first one on the left looks like a Sinn chrono but not a current model so I'm not sure what one it is specifically.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a Damasko DC66


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The second one is a Momentum M50...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The third one is a Tawatec black titan tactical......yes, I'm bored :-D


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

Damasko DC66
Momentum M50
Tawatec black titan tactical
VSA Dive Master 500

Thanks guys


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice collection Sujith. Show us some pictures too. 

Also check your PM.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

those are not mine phoenix. wus members had helped to recognise a few watches from an old post.



phoenix844884 said:


> Nice collection Sujith. Show us some pictures too.
> 
> Also check your PM.


----------



## exostencil (Apr 30, 2012)

Time for an update. A bunch of others scattered around in draws and one in the post, but these are the ones that get the real estate...


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Updated view of the watch case.
Front row: Mineral dial Diastars
Middle row: Balboas
Back row: Early Diastars with Diastar Original XL in the centre slot.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a new picture of my small collection.
Sinn UX SDR. This is my daily wear watch. Used but awesome. 
Marathon TSAR. New and also awesome. This is my night duties watch. Also wear it during the day when I need a change.
Victorinox Divemaster Black Ice 500 Chrono. This is my watch to wear when I am renovation or doing other outside work. This is an amazingly accurate watch. Runs at .23 seconds fast per day. That works out to around 80 seconds per year. Not bad for a $300.00 indistructable watch.

I am very happy with my current small collection. Meets my needs perfectly, although honestly, I will never need the 5000 M dive rating of the Sinn UX. But is is a neat watch to wear anyway.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

The entire collection as of 8/9/2014

From the front and left to right:

1962 Timex Mercury (birth year watch)
Tissot T-Classic Tradition
Gruppo Gamma 2014 Vinatge Base L.E.
Casio MDV 106
Lum Tec M56
Invicta 1607 Corduba
Torgoen T10205


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I like how you roll, reverting. May ask where you got the vintage style leathers on your Seiko and Orient?


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)

Here it is as of yesterday. More Gshocks in the future, pretty set on classic watches for now.


----------



## couerdelion (Dec 20, 2011)

Well here's my collection of "affordables"

Started with two gifts of Longines watches which got me into collecting watches. They're probably not classed as affordable but as they didn't cost be anything they were to me 

Longines Dolce Vita Chronograph (Quartz)



Longines Chronograph (Quartz)










I then started collecting the Chinese Parnis homages







The above are all automatics which I seem to be developing a bit of a thing for... except for this quartz Parnis which I just liked the look of. Ended up falling over on my way to an interview and cracked the glass.



I've also a few older watches. Just bought a Diastar which is in the post and have a Zenith Respirator which is in for cleaning at the moment.

Zenith Espada (Quartz)









Oris (hand wind)









And back to the thing that started me off - a Longines










It's definitely the automatics that interest me the most at the moment and it's starting to turn in a Swiss direction


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I spammed the What are you wearing right....Now thread so figured I would post a few group shots. Plan to shake up the collection soon but it helped to wear them all over a span of 48 hours. Here is my Mid 2014 collection as of today


----------



## stevent (Aug 11, 2014)

Here are my two watches, hopefully can add a few more soon.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is my collection. My work watch is an Orient submariner, then i have a Citizen Nighthawk (with etched back), and a Gold Seiko Flightmaster. Hope yall like them.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's my current collection of 6 that I rotate;
Hamilton X-Wind, Certina DS-1, Orient Mako, Seiko Arctura, Orient Bambino and Steinhart OVM which is my latest toy, finally pulled the trigger a couple of weeks ago after several years of flirting.

The second box is my fashion and vintage collection of digitals and LEDs that don't get worn anymore. Practically every watch I've ever owned minus a few old Casio digitals I had when I was a kid. God knows where they are.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

You have my ideal diver collection. I'm a chrono fan, and only own a few divers. But you have nearly every one that I want. Still love that Seiko SOXA



quicksilver7 said:


> Well I spammed the What are you wearing right....Now thread so figured I would post a few group shots. Plan to shake up the collection soon but it helped to wear them all over a span of 48 hours. Here is my Mid 2014 collection as of today


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The X-wind is slowly creeping onto my radar as I accept that I will have to own a mechanical chronograph. One of the sporty Hamiltons will join my collection, perhaps an Air Race or X-copter, but likely the all-white X-wind or this combo. How do you like it?



Watch Obsessive said:


>


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Been a long time lurker, but here's my meager collection for the meantime. Left to right, Pebble Smartwatch, Rossling & Co. Silver/White, MVMT Black, and my first mechanical, a Rodina ST17. All on my slowly growing collection of nato and zulu straps.

Waiting on a Poljot Alarm and a Techne Sparrowhawk II, both of which are in the mail as well as a Helgray Skyfighter to be finished production soon enough!

I need to get a storage space for my watches and straps now too, come to think of it.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I love it. It was my first 'proper' Swiss watch. Got it for my 30th almost 4 years ago and it kick started my progression from fashion watches and 70's quirky pieces to real watches.
I got it on the 3 link bracelet but switch it between a couple of Di Modell leather straps which look like the official Hamilton one but at a fraction of the price.
It's a hell of a chunk of metal, really weighty. 
It's probably too big for my girly 6.75 inch wrist but I love it so much I don't care.


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

This is my final collection after a fun summer! Fiance is really ticked off with this new obsession, so it will have to stop until next year . My collection has expanded, thanks to many WUS members!









Seiko Le Grande Sport Retrograde SNT001: One from my original collection. Ended up keeping this one due to its unique face. Plus, I did so much work on the metal band, altering it for a perfect fit!








Possibly my favorite: Orient Golden Eye








Orient Standard Date, bought from waterdude. Unfortunately only hand winds due to a broken rotor, but makes this piece interesting to talk about.








Seiko SNZJ37, bought from DenverBuff. This also is my first dive-style watch! I don't know if this is considered a diver. I find myself playing with the bezel a lot.








Movado Museum - Bad story on this one. Still unsure whether to keep it or get rid of it. Bought it on eBay, and the seller left out the details about the dial having scratches and face being cracked. Had to get it fixed up at a local watch repair shop, and they did a fantastic job. Still not sure if I want to keep it though.








Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 8700 - One of my first watches. I love the technology behind it. I always though it was funny that the sales women called it "echo drive", and I asked what that meant. She said it was powered by radiation and sound. Hmm...








Last, one of my favorites. Orient Star Classic, bought from Mediocre.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

It's been a while since I last posted my small collection so I grabbed the camera this evening and took some snaps to capture what is in the main watch box at the moment. I have a few others knocking about in other parts of the house but this is the main rotation. I fluffed some of the pictures so apologies for that.

The venerable Mako









Zeno Explorer









Citizen Eco Drive









60's Roamer Rotodate









Skagen (I know you all hate them but I like them)









1960 Junghans









1942 Elgin









SNK809









Oris Wrist Alarm









Bambino









Millionsmart Flying Tourbillon









70's Seamaster









Seagull 1963 Reissue


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

↑↑↑ Seriously nice collection. I don't typically like rose gold but that Oris really works well with it.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> ↑↑↑ Seriously nice collection. I don't typically like rose gold but that Oris really works well with it.


Thanks  To be honest I'm not a big fan of gold watches at all but the Oris really caught my eye and I had to have it. Plus I've always wanted a wrist alarm so it ticked that box. My wonderful wife got it off of eBay as a fortieth birthday present for me.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice collection. The citizen looks great with that strap. Think I have the same one if its from Panatime. Nice mix of vintage and modern with a nice omega thrown in. Well done.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Nice collection. The citizen looks great with that strap. Think I have the same one if its from Panatime. Nice mix of vintage and modern with a nice omega thrown in. Well done.


Thanks. The strap on the Citizen is what it came on. It's a really nice strap and has a bright yellow underside which I quite like.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Here is my humble collection. (Forgive me the two fashion watches, I knew not what I did...)







Top centre is a Tissot Visodate, pictured on a leather nato. Its original strap and another nato on its left.
Top right a Seiko snk809 which, at under $50 on Amazon, how could I not buy? 
Bottom left a really old Diesel fashion watch (i know...)which I recently threw a nato on for the hell of it. It'll be the first to go when I need space - maybe I'll wear it one day to do gardening or something....
Bottom centre a Citizen Eco-drive titanium Chronograph.
Bottom right a TW Steel tw1 (I know its a piece of .... fashion watch but like I said, I bought it before I knew better and, if I'm honest, still gets the occasional wear).
Next to come will probably be an Orient Ray or Mako then, for the 40th in a couple of years, something very special - still an everchanging list to choose from for that one.....


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

^ Thought I'd share some better quality pics of the three that matter :-
The Tissot Visodate. I absolutely love this watch. Wear it most days for work on its original brown or an aftermarket black leather. Dress it down for weekends on this leather nato.








The Seiko Snk809. Absolute bargain. Looks pretty spiffy on a brown leather strap too.








Citizen eco-drive Titanium Chronograph. Bought this just before I started to really get into watches. Bit miffed that I bought a quartz but could have done a lot worse I think...








Thanks for looking


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Lots of slots to fill .










Working from left to right, top to bottom they are:

Seiko SNK809
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 8500 38.5mm
Tag Heuer Carrera Heritage 6
Seiko SKX013
Tag Heuer Kirium Chronograph

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Casio MDV-106, an Invicta 8926 gift from my MIL (collecting parts now to mod it), a Timex of some kind I bought in '96 or '97 I think that I'm debating on refreshing, and a Weekender that I'm not very stoked on. I have a Gshock around here somewhere that I got superglue on and stopped wearing, just can't find it anymore.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Here's my current collection of 6 that I rotate;
> Hamilton X-Wind, Certina DS-1, Orient Mako, Seiko Arctura, Orient Bambino and Steinhart OVM which is my latest toy, finally pulled the trigger a couple of weeks ago after several years of flirting.
> 
> The second box is my fashion and vintage collection of digitals and LEDs that don't get worn anymore. Practically every watch I've ever owned minus a few old Casio digitals I had when I was a kid. God knows where they are.
> ...


How does the size of your DS1 compare with the OVM and Mako on the wrist? I have both of those and considering a ds1 but worry it may wear too small.

Great collection


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Leonine said:


> How does the size of your DS1 compare with the OVM and Mako on the wrist? I have both of those and considering a ds1 but worry it may wear too small.
> 
> Great collection


Hey,

It looks a tad smaller on the wrist but by no means does it look too small. It's 39mm whereas the Mako is 41 and the OVM 42 I believe.

The DS-1 is a lot slimmer as well but for its size it's got a decent weight to it and is very well made.

I suppose it depends on your wrist, I have a fairly scrawny 6.75 inch wrist so the DS-1 is probably my best fitting watch, also it's one of my favourites.

Here are some wrist shots off my Instagram page:




























Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It's a tough decision without seeing it in person.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Leonine said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It's a tough decision without seeing it in person.


Where do you live? I bought my DS-1 about 3 years ago and at the time there we no UK dealers. Since then I've seen a couple of jewellers in London who have started stocking Certina watches so if you're in the UK you have some options.
I bought mine from Spain without the chance to try it on but come to think of it all of my top watches barring my Hamilton were bought online without prior handling. Took a chance on all of them but no regrets. For me it adds to the excitement when you order online without seeing it in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually live in the US. Certina is hard to come by here. It's too bad I wasn't looking for the ds1 sooner. I was in London this time last year. But yes, internet buys are exciting. My Mako and ocean were both unseen prior to purchase as well.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Leonine said:


> I actually live in the US. Certina is hard to come by here. It's too bad I wasn't looking for the ds1 sooner. I was in London this time last year. But yes, internet buys are exciting. My Mako and ocean were both unseen prior to purchase as well.


Ah that's too bad. Well by the way Certina have suddenly appeared in the UK I wouldn't have thought the US market would be too far behind. I've seen them advertised in two different stores in London this year. First time as far as I know.

If you choose to buy one I got mine from horademoda.com. Great service and the cheapest by far on the web, well when I bought mine it was. Speak to Juan, he's spot on.

All the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Connavar (Apr 30, 2014)

My Invicta (<$50) special occasions, My Android (<$50) work beater and my Parnis 47mm (<$100) everything else and my favourite ....my affordables collection in a lesser light per se... new to this


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Ah that's too bad. Well by the way Certina have suddenly appeared in the UK I wouldn't have thought the US market would be too far behind. I've seen them advertised in two different stores in London this year. First time as far as I know.
> 
> If you choose to buy one I got mine from horademoda.com. Great service and the cheapest by far on the web, well when I bought mine it was. Speak to Juan, he's spot on.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you guys should come to Sweden, or at least order from Swedish sites. This is Certina country.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

10,000 post SOTC


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> 10,000 post SOTC
> 
> View attachment 1601874


Is that a full size Speedy or a "Reduced"? Looks quite dainty amongst those others, maybe they are whoppers.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Reduced. The two to the left of it are a 45mm and a 42mm plus crown guard though.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice collection Love the Mako think it may be my next one.


Beena said:


> It's been a while since I last posted my small collection so I grabbed the camera this evening and took some snaps to capture what is in the main watch box at the moment. I have a few others knocking about in other parts of the house but this is the main rotation. I fluffed some of the pictures so apologies for that.
> 
> The venerable Mako
> 
> ...


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll toss mine in here!

Archimede Deckwatch, Seiko Pogue with what I can only assume to be a third party dial, Seagull 1963 reissue, Orient Bambino (2014 edition), 90s and sandblasted Zodiac Silver Dot Diver, and my once worn Orient Union




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

My collection has changed over the last few months. Gone are most of my Seiko Kinetic Divers (I had 8 now down to a more managable 4) Keeping too many kinetic watches charged up is very difficult.
I have replaced the 4 kinetic watches with two Seiko Sumos and the limited edition Monster both automatics, which is great as I no longer have to sit watching tv at night shaking my kinetic watches trying to keep them charged up!
I bought the orange sumo first and was lucky to find someone selling a new metal sumo strap on the Bay. Great watch! So I had to buy the black sumo as well. Now all i need is to save some more money and get the blumo.
I also Bought The Seiko monster. I never liked the monster until i saw this limited edition version. I Think all my watches are now finally keepers and I don't plan on selling any of these. Only time will tell.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

edit: wow these are horrible pics.
I'll try again later


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pjbwatches said:


> <snip>Gone are most of my Seiko Kinetic Divers (I had 8 now down to a more managable 4) Keeping too many kinetic watches charged up is very difficult.
> 
> I have replaced the 4 kinetic watches with two Seiko Sumos and the limited edition Monster both automatics, which is great as I no longer have to sit watching tv at night shaking my kinetic watches trying to keep them charged up!<snip>


Whew! 4 is the magic number. You know how you can tell if a guy has more than 4 Seiko Kinetics?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Some updates to the collection. I got rid of forum favourites SKX007 and Black Ray, my awkward Parnis with the awesome ST2130, and ended up here. I now only have one non-hacking/hand winding watch in the box and it's staying.  I've found my ideal size in divers is 39-42, but I'm keeping my two 44s despite this, because they are great pieces. I don't see myself buying any more 44s... Okay maybe a Sumo. 










Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

Current wrist hoggers


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted this already, but here's my collection as of a few weeks ago. I've got a Voumard 2000 coming and that will be me done for quite a while.

I'll be replacing the Raketa as it's got a busted balance and keeps awful time. Might be one of those watches I use to take apart and put back together..


----------



## yapfl (Sep 27, 2013)

A small collection of mine. I have been following this forum since last year and am deeply into watches


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

McGooser said:


> I'll toss mine in here!
> 
> Archimede Deckwatch, Seiko Pogue with what I can only assume to be a third party dial, Seagull 1963 reissue, Orient Bambino (2014 edition), 90s and sandblasted Zodiac Silver Dot Diver, and my once worn Orient Union


Silver with the Pepsi bezel was one of the original Seiko 6139 color variants. I can't tell if yours is original but I don't think it was intended to be yellow as Col. Pogue's was. There is a good thread here on the 6139-6XXX variants. Regardless, it's a beaut!


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's mine
















Sorry for the crappy pics.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My collection through the blurry eyes of a finely fermented Blackberry. Missing the 4th row of the box and a few others, but it was the only image that was even worth considering posting lol.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Silver with the Pepsi bezel was one of the original Seiko 6139 color variants. I can't tell if yours is original but I don't think it was intended to be yellow as Col. Pogue's was. There is a good thread here on the 6139-6XXX variants. Regardless, it's a beaut!


Thanks!

Also, the hour indices are supposed to be lume or just white dots? I'm pretty sure that's the dead give-away for mine.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My Swiss dive team


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> My Swiss dive team
> View attachment 1609465


Nice. What is watch on the far right of the picture?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a Rado D-Star 200. Gorgeous.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks like a Rado D-Star 200. Gorgeous.


Absolutely is. Wow!!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

thanks, and yes, it's a Rado D-Star 200. great bit of kit, very pleased with that piece.


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

ITFighter said:


> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_990 using Tapatalk 2


Nice, especially like the Seiko Pogue

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

The collection grows. Left to right, Poljot Alarm, Rodina ST17, Techne Sparrowhawk II, Rossling & Co. White dial blue hands model, MVMT Black model, Pebble Smart watch, and the most recent addition below, a Rainbow Orient Disk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

My humble collection. 
Top row: 
unknown Sturhling skeleton with a rainbow loom bracelet made by my daughter 
lost & found G-Shock
PO my friend gave me (he doesn't make very much money...)
Hamilton Khaki Field King
Luch (Russian) vintage

Bottom row: 
Unknown Invicta
Seiko Kinetic given to me by my dad 
Seiko 5 Sport 
Seiko SSB037
Seiko SKX007 on the strap the Invicta came on, lol

On the way:
Two vintage Elgin watches - my grandparents met at the Elgin factory in 1950.
Seiko SKXA35 (yellow)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Treating my collection like an investigation into a food allergy - just the ones essential to life for the month of September, then we'll add some back in and see how the patient responds 








60s/70s 2234 'Chistopol' Komandirskie, 1979 Poljot 3017 Strela, early 90s Poljot Aviator I


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

My humble collection


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

until about 3 weeks ago i was just a guy with the same 2 watches for the better part of the last 15 years then one day i just felt like looking for a watch with a blue dial. so while searching for a watch with a blue dial i ended up coming across all these other nice watches....nice watches at super affordable prices!

i also have a casio mrw200 on the way but this is the current collection that wasn't supposed to be a collection. all budget minded affordables, except the one obvious one.










from l to r.

soki field mil (while researching the soki sub and seeing what the seller on ebay's other items were i figured can't go wrong with a $6 field watch to go with it)
seiko 5 snkl09 (2nd watch bought, i liked the price i found it at and said what the hell, owning 4 watches never hurt anybody. this is has been my favorite since getting it)
soki sub (all of the sudden i had 4 watches and no diver so i thought to myself i needed a cheap automatic diver and seems the best value for price paid)
timex expedition camper (i had a 5 dollar off 20 dollars spent coupon in my ebay inbox all of the sudden and said what the hell i'll get an original camper then i found they made a bigger camper in this one)

bottom
fossil pr5166 (watch i got free for entering a slots tourney in vegas around 2007, i wore this whenever i thought wearing my santos wouldn't be safe)
cartier santos galbee (first automatic i've owned and basically the only watch i've worn the last 17yrs, it was a random gift from my mom that was given to me one weekend i came home from college, i didn't even know it was called a santos until this year. i thought it was called a tank until a friend pointed out it was a santos. tells you how much of a watch guy i am)
seiko 5 snka05 (first watch ever bought on my own, reminds me of the seiko my dad had for over 30 years but lost sometime not too long ago)
hmt janata (i wanted a watch that was a straight up hand wind and the price was good but in the end i just regret having this thing)

i also picked up a bunch of nato straps as you can tell. nato's are cool!

the only watch i regret buying is the hmt. it came as a dud that will stop if the crown ever faces up making it unwearable. the ebay seller wants me to send it back to india if i want a refund so its basically not worth the hassle. i actually like the way it looks and feels but it's just lame that it doesn't work properly. i wish i spent that 9 bucks on a casio mtp dress watch for a similar look and a reliable quartz movement. i bet you all have some story of buying a dud at some point and this is mine.

as of now i "think" i have all the watches i want with the exception of a decent 3 dial pilot chronograph. i'm thinking something with the look of the pulsar raf but i'm going to wait on searching for one for awhile so i can concentrate on enjoying the current new watches.

but i do think i need a display box too, and maybe some leather straps, and maybe some watchmakers tools in case i decide to start tinkering, and maybe some.......;-)

anyways i have to say thanks to the watchuseek community because everytime i would google a watch for pics or reviews it always pointed me back to this site. so thanks everyone! |>


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

This happened after I came to wachuseek looking for a new watch an found out how easy it was to change straps! Will try and add details when I get to a regular computer.

Edit - Rough and dirty, sorry no model numbers at the moment.
Left to right, up to down.
Casio G-shock - This is a smaller G-shock but is an awesome Analog/Digi watch that I wear for work.
Timex Expedition - I wore this through all the work on moving into a new house and painting, it deserved a new band, it got one.
Seiko 5 Snke63 - 20mm, automatic - really liking this watch.
Skagen Square - bought this before I was on WUS and I actually like it for dress/fancy. 
Timex Expedition 48920 or something - this is the watch I wear when I want to feel tough. The tan/pvd zulu kicks it up.
Casio Digital - purchased to myself on my first Father's Day. Wear it to work, works really well. 
Seiko Black Monster - I like this watch, but it has ruled my life. Adding an automatic to a family of Quartz changes the game.
HMT Janata - Blue face with orange hands, winding. Works well but I just don't enjoy it.
Casio Diver Older Model - I really like this older uglier piece. The lume could use some help but it goes well on anything.
Casio 1314 - The face is too big. The watch is a great deal for the price but without a diver bezel wearing it makes me feel old.
Timex Chronograph - my first international buy from ebay, I like this even though it is well worn.
Dalas cheapo - This is cheap and gains time fast but I bought it for near $5 because I wanted to know if I liked the style.
Casio MDV106 - I need to wear this more, It's pretty awesome, it's just a really attractively priced and made diver.
Timex Fishing Watch - I was in the lake with it and it survived, it tells me to go fishing. I enjoy that.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

my small seiko collection which iv purchased in the past 4 months 
left to right - black dialed actus 7019-7060 / sportmatic5 7619-9050 / 5Actus 6106-8420

and my latest purchase, an skx033


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello all

Just wanted to post some new pics as I've added to my modest collection (thanks you lot!!) lol Also to say thank you, as there's so much great advice on this site for a novice like me!

Here's my latest Hamilton Pulsomatic. I've always wanted a retro digital watch as they were the new big thing when I was growing up in the late 70's, early 80's. I love it!









My new G Shock. A fantastic watch for the price (or even twice the price!) I like this one as it's not as lairy as some of those available, & I am knocking on a bit!









My new TAG Aquaracer. I always promised myself one of these for my 40th. Although my boy has already got his eye on it!









& here's the rest of my existing collection as it stands















































And these are the 3 watches I am trying to decide between for my next purchase. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

A vintage Seiko Navigator Timer (produced the year I was born)









A Bulova Accutron II (Spaceview homage)









Or a Steinhart GMT Vintage (Rolex homage)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

After some buy & sell, this is how my Japanese collection looks like.


----------



## steelstickler (Jul 22, 2014)

bad post


----------



## steelstickler (Jul 22, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Few things have changed since I last posted about my collection. A have flipped a few and bought a few. Many remained but its sure fun. Sorry for all the photos and the quality of some of them.
> Seiko Spork (SRP043)
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely blown away - by far the most appealing collection I've seen yet. Well done


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

He has one of my favorite collections. These appear to be an older post as well, you should see his collection now. Even better.

Merl and RAM75 both have great collections as well.



steelstickler said:


> Absolutely blown away - by far the most appealing collection I've seen yet. Well done


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Trying to convince myself that less is more. :/


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Trying to convince myself that less is more. :/
> View attachment 1618591


About time you posted to this thread. Well done.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> About time you posted to this thread. Well done.


Meh, looks like child's play being posted on the same page as yours.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

looks great Waterdude. Seems everyone is consolidating.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Goody! At one point a couple of years ago I had around 25. I've bought and sold countless watches since then. This is an effort to enjoy what I have, and slow the impulse to constantly hunt. 

Thank God I'm not a womanizer!!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> Seems everyone is consolidating.


You didn't get the memo? Just in case you miss the next memo, everyone is moving to f2 next.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Y4BBZY said:


> You didn't get the memo? Just in case you miss the next memo, everyone is moving to f2 next.


Ha! Not me. I'm fairly certain they wouldn't let me into the country club. I might fart in the elevator.


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

3 month's in and its time to draw breath and think about whats next. Only one watch that does not fit affordable. 
Sorry for the terrible pic.


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

mardibum said:


> 3 month's in and its time to draw breath and think about whats next. Only one watch that does not fit affordable.
> Sorry for the terrible pic.


Nice collection! If you don't mind me asking; what are the two domed crystal pieces bottom left and then again 2 to the right of the first? Also what is the vintage looking piece bottom right?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Top left, rotary aquadive, Citizen eco drive, quartz seiko chrono, seiko 6309mod, seiko tv dial, seiko 5 military. 
Bottom left, itrico manual, orient world timer sr, accurist clerkenwell, seiko 007, tag carrera, oris star.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Flipped some, got my cash back. What I'm left with,









I love them all

Of course with the other straps I got and the Ploprof Strap coming from Yobokies


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I recently did a SOTC update but here is my most recent collection shot. Trying to keep it at 10 although I have a 63 chrono from hked on order...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Not all of them, but I need more watch boxes and straps first! Ha...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tincob said:


> I recently did a SOTC update but here is my most recent collection shot. Trying to keep it at 10 although I have a 63 chrono from hked on order...
> 
> View attachment 1621713


Nice collection. Starting from the right, what are the first two on the bottom row?


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you. Interestingly they were both gifts from my wife. 

Far right is a Burberry quartz, my thinnest. It's a nice grab n go but the hands blend into the dial a little bit.

Second on the right is a JLC Reverso Duo. It's a hand winder with the iconic flippable body. The second face is a more casual black dial with a 24 hour sub dial. It can be set to a different time zone with the recessed button on the side of the body. The newer model has a round second hand sub dial on the white face and the hour hand changer button sticks out of the body. I prefer the older version.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

waterdude said:


> Ha! Not me. I'm fairly certain they wouldn't let me into the country club. I might fart in the elevator.


Excuse the noob but I've see "f2" come up a couple of times. What does it mean....?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

squire76 said:


> Excuse the noob but I've see "f2" come up a couple of times. What does it mean....?


Its the Public Forum aka the general one. If you were on a laptop running Chrome, say, then right now you would see in the URL "f71". Public is f2, dive is f74, German is f8 etc etc


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Ric beat me to it.  ^^


F2 is the public forum. Each sub forum is assigned a number in the URL. We're f71 in affordables.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Der Amf said:


> Its the Public Forum aka the general one. If you were on a laptop running Chrome, say, then right now you would see in the URL "f71". Public is f2, dive is f74, German is f8 etc etc


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## falcon331 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the current SOTC:

Citizen Eco-Drive AT4008-51E
Invicta 1002
Bernhardt Binnacle Diver
Bulova Precisionist 96B159

Parnis "Portuguese"
Davitton "Top Gun"
Orient CFM00003B
Bulova 96B137
Casio G-Shock GWM530-A1

Parnis "MM"
Invicta 7281
Bulova Precisionist 96B128

It all started about 2 years ago. I had been looking to replace my old Fossil watch that had been sitting in my desk, unused for several years, with a dead battery. So I started browsing on Amazon...

Within a month or two, I had 7 watches. Sound familiar to anyone else?

That first batch included the Orient, which was my first automatic. It clearly got me hooked, because I now have 6 automatics. I most recently acquired the Bernhardt, which is fantastic. I'm hoping to keep my collection close to 12. Which means that I'm almost hoping that the micro-brand favorites around here stop cranking out such awesome watches. Almost.


----------



## Khoi Nguyen (Aug 1, 2014)

ahendy said:


> Long time reader, first time F71 poster. My modest collection as of today, anyway.
> 
> From left to right: Alpha Daytona Paul Newman on C&B strap, Rodina Small Seconds on C&B Strap, Seiko SNZG15 on C&B Strap, Armida A9 500m, Obris Morgan Explorer.


Great collection -- thanks for introducing me to the Alpha Paul Newman Daytona! I am officially in the hunt.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

squire76 said:


> Excuse the noob but I've see "f2" come up a couple of times. What does it mean....?


The link to the Public Forum is /f2


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

Collection of 3.


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello all

Didn't intend to, but just added a 'no so' little bargin watch to my modest collection! Popped in to TK Max to pick up some socks in my lunch hour and found this on their watch counter. Looked at the Nixon's before as really liked the big, bold format but thought there were better watches to be had at the normal £250-£300 price point. But found this one normal retail £325 (to be taken with a pinch of salt!) reduced to £39.99. So I couldn't resist.

Anyone else had any experience with these? It's the 51-30 tide version with a rubber strap & coated case.

I hope you like.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sold a few, gained a few. Quartz up top, auto/mechanicals down below.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Sold a few, gained a few. Quartz up top, auto/mechanicals down below.


Nicely balanced collection - especially the bottom row.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

squire76 said:


> Nicely balanced collection - especially the bottom row.


Cheers mate. I thought I wanted a skeleton watch but realised it wasn't my thing so I stuck with the classics - a flieger homage, a forum-favourite diver, a vintage Swiss windup, a vintage Japanese auto and a sub homage.

Very happy with what I've accumulated the past 6 months or so.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> a vintage Swiss windup,.


Cool. What is the Swiss manual wind and do you mind if I ask what it set you back?


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

squire76 said:


> Cool. What is the Swiss manual wind and do you mind if I ask what it set you back?


No probs. It's a vintage Enicar and I got off eBay for $80 AUD


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> No probs. It's a vintage Enicar and I got off eBay for $80 AUD


Ah! A fellow Aussie.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's my freebie watch collection that I use regularly. I got them from every issue I receive of the Military Watch magazine. All quartz of course but nice enough to wear on a regular basis (after strap changes)


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

d3nzi0 said:


> Here's my freebie watch collection that I use regularly. I got them from every issue I receive of the Military Watch magazine. All quartz of course but nice enough to wear on a regular basis (after strap changes)


My dad has these too. I must confess to being a bit jealous of the Panerai lookalike.


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

squire76 said:


> My dad has these too. I must confess to being a bit jealous of the Panerai lookalike.


Not usually a fan of PAMs as they're too big for my wrist but this one looks wearable 😊


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Just had a long photo session, realized some watches a photogenic and some are not.  Here's my collection, and here's the link to where you can see photos and read about the watches.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

m0rt said:


> Just had a long photo session, realized some watches a photogenic and some are not.  Here's my collection, and here's the link to where you can see photos and read about the watches]




Holy mechanical chronos, Batman!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Holy mechanical chronos, Batman!


True ... there's a Chrono thread somewhere ... I should crosspost.  Thanks.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Trying to photograph 8 sunburst dials at once.....what a dumb idea ;-) These were the better photos out of many many abject failures

































Sekonda 2209......Seiko 7000-8000....f72 ST5.....Nivrel Coeur de la Sarre
Seiko 66-9990.....Wostok 2209.......Beijing Zungu...Swatch Pumpkin Rebel

A few words on each here


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1641085
> 
> 
> Sekonda 2209......Seiko 7000-8000....f72 ST5.....Nivrel Coeur de la Sarre
> ...


I like the strap on the Wostok 2209. You got a link ?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

the_chang said:


> I like the strap on the Wostok 2209. You got a link ?


I'm afraid that, since that strap was the one fitted on the watch when OhDark30 sold it to me, I've no idea! You could PM her? I'm sure she'll be very happy to have her taste flattered ;-) It is a very nice strap, very comfortable, and perfect with that silver-with-gold-bits dial


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is my affordable collection.


----------



## jmendel (Jul 9, 2014)

I was wondering if it was ok to let your automatic watch stop? Thank you JMendel


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

This is often a topic of hot debate. The answer is: yes, it is perfectly fine for an automatic watch to stop. If you think about, it was probably not running when you bought it.

There is debate over whether it is better for the watch to keep it running (using a winder box) or let it run down. Watch movements use lubricants on their cogs and gears to help them run smoothly and reduce wear. The theory is that if the watch is kept running, it will keep the lubricant distributed around the movement and prevent it from clogging. In practice, most modern lubricants are designed not to clog so this should not really be a problem in modern watches. It is still advisable to wind the watch once a month especially with older watches. 

I believe the other argument for keeping an automatic wound is that the manual winding mechanism on automatics is quite delicate and so the act of manually winding an automatic can put a lot of strain on the gears and clutch.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

My freebie watch collection 😊


----------



## jmendel (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

d3nzi0 said:


> My freebie watch collection 


Freebie watch collection.....THAT is a true ultra-affordable collection!


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Freebie watch collection.....THAT is a true ultra-affordable collection!


Ha! Indeed!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Gonna rest on these three for a while


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

For insurance purposes, All the automatics that run....got them all set to correct time and date. Have a few others with issues. No quartz in this shot, that's for another day.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> For insurance purposes, All the automatics that run....got them all set to correct time and date. Have a few others with issues. No quartz in this shot, that's for another day.


Wow!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> For insurance purposes, All the automatics that run....got them all set to correct time and date. Have a few others with issues. No quartz in this shot, that's for another day.


You've got all the pieces I want ;-\
This is insane!!!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Just did a fresh SOTC post sharing my collection in detail for anyone interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1091108

David


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> For insurance purposes, All the automatics that run....got them all set to correct time and date. Have a few others with issues. No quartz in this shot, that's for another day.


Mmmmm, some great looking watches in there!


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

My up to date collection. I know it's a bit random!!

Finally got my Paul Smith jumping date back from the repairers. They had slight issues finding the part for the movement it required!! Also my new 'bargin' Nixon Tide watch and my retro Hamilton Pulsomatic which I love.

I'm gonna need a new box!








Maurice Lacroix, Nixon tide watch, Paul Smith Jumping date - limited edition








Hamilton Pulsomatic, Gucci Chronograph, Casio G-Shock








Tauchmeister Automatic, Paul Smith Big date, Bulova Accutron Kirkwood








Links of London, Tag Aquaracer, Citizen Eco-Drive Primo


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)

Current collection - minus 2 at home and 3 Gshocks.


----------



## WatchingTimeFly (Sep 30, 2014)

My case arrived! Long time lurker.. finally sharing. The empty void is getting itchy..








Junkers with the 2nd latest acquisition Glycine Airman Base 22.








Latest cave in - Seagull 1963 re-issue.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My collection got updated recently - all I need is to sell the Tisell and get a Radiomir MM - Sigh...


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Compact and versatile collection in a great case! Very well done indeed.



WatchingTimeFly said:


> My case arrived! Long time lurker.. finally sharing. The empty void is getting itchy..
> 
> Junkers with the 2nd latest acquisition Glycine Airman Base 22.
> 
> Latest cave in - Seagull 1963 re-issue.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

This is just a part of what I have, but this box is full for now. Sorry about the lighting on the photo.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

stewham said:


> This is just a part of what I have, but this box is full for now. Sorry about the lighting on the photo.
> Nice sumo Stew, I found the missing links to the super engineer mate if you want them pm me and I'll stick them in the post.
> 
> Mat


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

My humble collection, 2 trusty beaters on the bottom, sorry for bad pic


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

My collection, not including a G-Shock:









( Crap picture )


----------



## AngusM (Jan 25, 2013)

phlebas said:


> My collection, not including a G-Shock:
> 
> View attachment 1655258
> 
> ...


Nice collection. What's the make / model of the second from the right on the bottom row? Really like that one in particular.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

+1. That's the one I was trying to figure out as well. Cool collection.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like a Certina to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, and yeah, that's my Certina DS Caimano Auto ( there is a quartz version as well ), a very nice affordable dress watch.

I have a Vostok Neptune SE ordered from Meranom, so I'm thinking of flipping a few watches, and refreshing the box....


----------



## AngusM (Jan 25, 2013)

phlebas said:


> Thanks, and yeah, that's my Certina DS Caimano Auto ( there is a quartz version as well ), a very nice affordable dress watch.
> 
> I have a Vostok Neptune SE ordered from Meranom, so I'm thinking of flipping a few watches, and refreshing the box....


Thanks for the info. Man, there are some lookers in that Caimano line. Time to start saving up!


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

;-)


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Reverting said:


> ;-)


So, let me guess... White dials are for wimps?


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

m0rt said:


> So, let me guess... White dials are for wimps?


I think I was suffering from this exact conviction...


















...had to shake it!



















Next up I'm planning on exploring the rest of the colour spectrum 

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

illumidata said:


> I think I was suffering from this exact conviction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best reply ever.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

> Thanks for the info. Man, there are some lookers in that Caimano line. Time to start saving up!


No problem, and yeah, there are, I think Certina is a bit overlooked. The Caimano and the Tissot were bought from actual shops, before I discovered this site.


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

My new 'not so' little beauty to add to my random collection! Lovely jubbly!


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

yes... 

I do not like the white dials.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess white dials are for wimps hahah ^^

Didnt manage to break away from divers, maybe one day a pilot / field watch..


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

After almost four years my collection was reduced to 21 pieces. Now in the boxes are:

1. One and only quarz: Edox Les Vauberts








2. Certina DS-1 LE








3. Seiko SNK803








4. Aviator 2614.02








5. Orient FFD0F004W








6. Vostok Europe Gaz-14 Limousine 








7. Orient FFE06001k








8. G.Gerlach Sokol








9. Steinhart Marine Rome








10. Steinhart Nav-B Uhr Chronograph Vintage








11. Magrette Moana Pacific Chronograph








12. Hamiltop Pan Europ LE








13. Parnis PA6007








14. Tissot Veloci-T








15. Steinhart Ocean 2 Blue








16. Invicta Reserve 0741








17. Davis Chronograph








18. Orient M-Force








19. Armand Nicolet LM7








20. Certina DS Podium 








21. Orient FEU07007FX


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me which eco drive this is? It is beautiful!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not sure what that one is. I'm not sure the owner knew it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-unplanned-citizen-purchase-today-anyone-have-any-info-966741.html

There is a similar orange/pvd one AT2185-06E

Heres another similar one AT0797-01E


----------



## falcon331 (Jun 10, 2013)

thomasp said:


> Can anyone tell me which eco drive this is? It is beautiful!


Answer: Citizen AT2130-08E. Sadly, I can't find one for sale anywhere.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

World tour starting from the east

Japan









Russia









Switzerland









Canada









World Map


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Missing a German ... May be an American .... any suggestions people


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

Hamilton for the USA and Nomos, Steinhart or Stowa (depending upon your tastes) for Germany?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Hamilton for the USA and Nomos, Steinhart or Stowa (depending upon your tastes) for Germany?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Second that

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## Jjames (Oct 16, 2014)

Top
Hamilton Valiant -auto
Laco 1925
Tissot PRS 516 -auto
Tag Formula 1 
TWSteel Lotus F1 crono
Bottom
Citizen eco drive
Orient -auto
Seiko 007 - auto
Seagull 1963 -mech
Seiko solar crono .


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

@jimbow Love this Hamilton ....


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

But i think it's a little to expensive considering the brand value


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's the whole Seiko gang. Almost all of my collection has been serviced, overhauled and /or restored. Waiting on a crystal for one and a dial for another and I'll be all set. I'm still debating on whether to make a yellow faced Pogue or get rid of that extra one I have.









Sent from my 'rooted' Samsung S4


----------



## thecesar50 (May 20, 2014)

Here's Mine



Hamilton Khaki King Scuba
Seiko SKX007
Orient Chicane
Michael Kors Scout Quartz Chrono(The gift that started it all)


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Current state of the collection:










Top: 
Oris TT1 date diver
Sterile SD homage
Seiko OM
Vostok Amphibia diver
Seiko SKX009

Bottom:
Sterile Flieger homage
Enicar vintage hand-wind
80s Seiko 5
Seiko Solar chrono
Citizen Eco Drive chrono


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

ToniDaTyga said:


> Here's the whole Seiko gang. Almost all of my collection has been serviced, overhauled and /or restored. Waiting on a crystal for one and a dial for another and I'll be all set. I'm still debating on whether to make a yellow faced Pogue or get rid of that extra one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection. you can always give the extra one tp me 
What model is the square one (top middle)?


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Seiko 7016-5011 Monaco Flyback Chrono. I sold that other Pogue but I just bought 3 more. 2 yellow dialed and 1 navy dialed 6139's to play with  

Sent from my 'rooted' Samsung S4


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's what it looks like now. 3 empty slots for 3 Pogues to sit in.









Sent from my 'rooted' Samsung S4


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just want to give props to those with 10 and less watches. You are my role models....


----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

peacemaker885 said:


> Just want to give props to those with 10 and less watches. You are my role models....


Thanks. At the moment I'm selling four off the pic I just posted to fund several pieces. I find that any more than 10 watches at the time makes it too confusing 😊


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*My current collection in my DIY modded cabinet. Sorry cellphone pictures...
*









*Straps...
*


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

My new (ok not so new!) watch I've just added to my collection. A 40 year old Seiko chrono (the same age as me!) to go with Black Monster.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *My current collection in my DIY modded cabinet. Sorry cellphone pictures...
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Woah! Cette boite en bois elle a été construite custom?
Ta collection est impressionante!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

vince.cb said:


> Woah! Cette boite en bois elle a été construite custom?
> Ta collection est impressionante!


Merci pour ton commentaire! Oui j'ai utilisé une vieille table de salon et je l'ais modifier pour en faire ma boite à montres! J'essaie de ne plus acheter de montres mais c'est plus fort que moi


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Si ma collection grandie, je vais peut-etre devoir faire la meme chose que toi! Et je comprend le feeling... Cest incroyable recevoir une nouvelle montre par la poste et de l'ouvrir. Comme une enfant qui recoit un cadeau a noel ahah


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Figured it was about time to do a SOTC now that it's somewhat stable...That said, I'm always on the lookout!


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

My humble collection... Love all of these, though


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

My little collection:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I need a bigger box...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Everything being looked after by The Frankenstein


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

x-post from f2


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

My collection thus far. The Poljot and Union might be sent off, they're not seeing a lot of wrist time really.

Still got a long way to go before I feel close to complete with my affordable collection, but I'm sure I'll reach the point in due time. Eying a Steinhart OVM as a potential new grab.


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

just a quick update!


----------



## ahendy (Feb 26, 2014)

I've slimmed down my collection quite a bit recently because I have my eyes on a couple of grails... we'll see what happens soon. But here's what I have now.

From left to right: Bernhardt Officer, Seagull 1963 42mm Reissue, Squale 20 Atmos, Sizzlin' Watches Unbranded Diver (my beater watch, but surprisingly nice considering the price).


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

ahendy said:


> I've slimmed down my collection quite a bit recently because I have my eyes on a couple of grails... we'll see what happens soon. But here's what I have now.
> 
> From left to right: Bernhardt Officer, Seagull 1963 42mm Reissue, Squale 20 Atmos, Sizzlin' Watches Unbranded Diver (my beater watch, but surprisingly nice considering the price).
> 
> View attachment 1948698


very nice


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That larger 1963 looks like it wears pretty big, visually as large as the Officer. I'm intrigued. What is the lug size?


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

ahendy said:


> I've slimmed down my collection quite a bit recently because I have my eyes on a couple of grails... we'll see what happens soon. But here's what I have now.
> 
> From left to right: Bernhardt Officer, Seagull 1963 42mm Reissue, Squale 20 Atmos, Sizzlin' Watches Unbranded Diver (my beater watch, but surprisingly nice considering the price).
> 
> View attachment 1948698


Very nice. I hadn't seen the Bernhardt Officer before. Looks a bit like Railmaster - very nice looking.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahendy (Feb 26, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> That larger 1963 looks like it wears pretty big, visually as large as the Officer. I'm intrigued. What is the lug size?


It actually wears fairly small--the picture is deceiving. The lug to lug size is 48mm, with a 22mm lug width, and I find that it feels closer to 40mm than it does 42mm. I have a pretty small wrist at 6.75" and it's really a perfect size.


----------



## BCouto (Oct 30, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> My collection thus far. The Poljot and Union might be sent off, they're not seeing a lot of wrist time really.
> 
> Still got a long way to go before I feel close to complete with my affordable collection, but I'm sure I'll reach the point in due time. Eying a Steinhart OVM as a potential new grab.


How are you liking the Orient Disk? I've been eyeing one for a bit now. Wondering if it's actually worth it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BCouto said:


> How are you liking the Orient Disk? I've been eyeing one for a bit now. Wondering if it's actually worth it.


Got one incoming, should be here this week.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

BCouto said:


> How are you liking the Orient Disk? I've been eyeing one for a bit now. Wondering if it's actually worth it.


I love it. It's relatively light and the bracelet isn't absolutely horrible. It's neat to check the time and see the hour marker a different colour each time, the sandwich dial and chapter ring are both something that needs to be appreciated in person even if they're not over the top fancy as they do add a layer of depth to the dial, and the white hands contrast really well with the charcoal dial and blips of colour. It's a fun watch to wear and certainly one of my favorites.


----------



## Painfreak (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

I decided to share my humble "collection" (not sure if it can be called a collection yet) after purchasing my final watch of the year last week as a birthday present. It all started towards the beginning of this summer.

Here's a group shot!









The first watch that I bought is the Seiko snx997. First time shopping for a watch, and first time I buying something from Amazon. First lesson learned: if you live in Canada and buy something from amazon.com you have to pay duty fees :/ Paid a bit too much, but loving it so far. Its my dress watch. By the way, the lume is amazing!









Next, I fell in love with the timeless and versatile look of the Rolex submariner. Obviously, I started looking for an affordable homage. Picked up the Invicta 8926obv2 when it was on sale. Wore the hell out of it.









Then, I felt that I needed a watch for the gym (even though there's 2 large wall clocks). I found a G-shock on local classified selling for peanuts, so jumped on it. Nothing much to say apart that its a great beater.









The last one is the Citizen Nighthawk. I fell in love with dial as soon as I saw it. It's clustered with complications while being legible, and a great touch of red. Got a great deal on it from a seller in SCWF. It also scratches my aviator watch requirement.









My next purchases? Only time will tell. I will be looking to add a white/beige dialed dress watch, a chronograph, a flieger and some colors.


----------



## Codwatches (Oct 10, 2014)

Newbi here. I have been collecting watches for the past 9 years and thought I was doing great until I came across this website. Boy that was bad news lol. Since signing up and seeing all the watches on here I had to get rid of my "fashion watches" and purchase real watches. In the past 2 months I got myself a Citizen Nighthawk, Steinhart Nav B Type and Steinhart OVM. My wife had put a stop to buying watches 2 years ago so I start just changing straps and that got old. I then start making straps from baseball gloves since I had a bunch of gloves. Then all my baseball buddies starting asking for some so started to tore up old gloves I had and started making straps and selling them to my friends. I started selling the straps and my fashion watches to my friends. They loved them and word grew and made a little more and BOOM I had money to buy better watches. As far as for the future, I would like to get myself a Hamilton Officers Field watch but that won't be for awhile. Here is my collection. Please excuse the fashion watches I still have. Those I could not sell as they were gifts given to me by my wife and family or they would be gone lol.


----------



## handley5614 (Nov 12, 2014)

First post just registered. Got watch box today so thought I'd share. Just got mido multifort from Florida (I live uk)


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Hamilton X- Wind, Hamilton Khaki Auto Pilot 46, Stowa Flieger B Dial 2801, Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba, Seiko SNZH55, Poljot Alarm, Citizen Nighthawk, 2 Hammy Pocket watches


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

here is a part of the affordable section of my watchcollection









(on simple request i can make more detailed pictures)


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

My collection changed a bit over the last few months, a few watches were added.

Inside the case, left to right, top to bottom:

Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph L3.650.4.56.6 
Longines Hydroconquest L3.641.4.56.6
Hamilton Jazzmaster Cushion H36515135
Orient 469ED1
Invicta 9094OB


Sea-Gull Sea-Master Black
Seiko 5 Sports SNZF15J1 
Seiko Sumo SBDC001
Seiko Black Monster SKX779K1
Festina F16565/1


Marathon TSAR
Deep Blue ProTac
Fossil Dylan CH2812
Festina F16607/4
Festina F16486/5


Casio MRW-200H-1B2V
Casio CA53W-1Z
Casio G-Shock Mudman G9000MS-1CR
Jacques Lemans Capri Chronograph 1618D-1
Bulova 96A102 


Out of the case
Tissot PR50 (the most used for the last 15 years, great watch)
Fineat WA206.B (really cheap watch)


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

nice


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Started off with 1 **** Watch
Then after discovering this, leaped to 8 watches. 
Sold 5. Left 3. 
Just sold the other two. 
Now back to just one : SNZH55 Fifty Five Fathoms Mod
(considering adding a Seiko 007)

From 1 to 5









From 5 to 8









From 8 to 3









From 3 to 1









*All within a year since discovering WUS, I sincerely thank everyone for sharing their knowledge as well as passion with me ~

*Now its time to hunt for my next timepiece..


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

It great to see so many different watches & collections on here, fantastic that everyone has such diverse tastes! It would be boring if we all liked the same things!

Here's my latest addition. My new (ok old!) Rado NCC101 from the early 70's. Most of my watches up to now have been modern, although the last 2 have been retro early 70's (when I was born!) this Rado & a Seiko chrono which I also love!



















& here's my (current) favourites, although there are about 20 other watches in my collection!










From left:
Gucci chronograph with alligator strap
Rado NCC101 early 70's
Tag Aquaracer
Hamilton Pulsomatic
Seiko chrono early 70's
Seiko Japan Black Monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

ps. sorry, I mean 10 other watches in my collection! Although at this rate there'll probably be 20 by this time next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Time for part Three:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/share-your-collection-part-three-1246946.html


----------

